# Provera and Clomid buddies?



## Lily7

Hi Girls

I am CD34 today on my first round of provera and clomid 50mg days 2-6, the dr doesn't think I ovulated, on CD13 I only had 1 follicle which was small at 10mm, I had CD21 bloods done which were low at 2.4 or 4.2 I can't remember because once I heard they showed no ovulation I switched off and didn't really hear what else he was saying on the phone! 

Anyways, they asked me to wait until CD35 which will be tomorrow just incase I may have ovulated late, I have to do a hpt and if/when BFN I have to start provera again, 2 a day for 7 days then onto clomid 100mg days 2-6.

Wish me better luck this time around! I hope I can find someone in the same shoes to buddy up with :hugs:


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Lily7, im in a very similar position as you, although im a few more cycles along. Here is my story so far:

Trying 1 1/2 years, age 29, PCOS

1st cycle - Clomid 50mg - Ovulated 
2nd cycle - Clomid 50mg - No Ovulation (Doc thought strange as it worked 1st time)
3rd cycle - Clomid 50mg - No Ovulation
4th cycle - Clomid 50mg - Ovulated (day 21 blood 75!)

So now I am onto the 5th cycle, same as last, taking my last Clomid tablets today, the Metformin I just have to continuously take, 3 a day. 

I was just wondering whether you have had any side effects from the Clomid? I find that during my Clomid week I am very anxious, upset and just feel like I cant cope.

It would be good to keep in touch as although I can speak to my friends and family about this its good to speak to someone going through it.

Good luck x x


----------



## Lily7

Hi KatCrazy, its good to speak to someone in the same boat, sounds like you have been on quite a journey so far, so you are on 50mg again then for this cycle, fx for you that you ovulate again and catch that egg! The doc hasn't put me on metformin, in fact he has never mentioned it, mine musn't be insulin resistant?

I didn't have any noticeable side effects whilst taking clomid, I had one day during the week I took it I had a really sore head/migraine and felt really sick but I do get migraines anyway so I don't know if it was down to the clomid or just "one of those things" I did have pains in my ovaries later in the cycle (not really sore but noticeable iykwim) and when I went for my scan on cd13 I was actually able to point to where my one and only 10mm follie was before he put the scanner in, I have never felt that before so was quite pleased with myself that I was able to pinpoint it and that I wasn't imagining it!

Nobody knows we are ttc except my Mum so I can only speak to people on here, so glad I've found someone who is going through the same thing! Do you use opk's or anything? I did this cycle but I got multiple positives on the cbd smiley face ones at different stages in the cycle but never actually ovulated, doc said its because of my pcos and not to bother with them!

xx


----------



## ann89

Hi.. I just got prescribed provera and clomid today! :)


----------



## Lily7

ann89 said:


> Hi.. I just got prescribed provera and clomid today! :)

Hi :flower:
Yay!!:happydance: great when are you starting provera and how long for? I am starting mine tomorrow for 7 days, Oh I am excited now!:happydance:


----------



## ann89

I started today for ten days..


----------



## Lily7

Good we are going to be close in cycles, what clomid dosage are your on and what days? x


----------



## ann89

My dr. put me on 50mg on Cd 5-9. And he said if I don't ovulate then he'll up the dose.


----------



## Lily7

good luck! stay on the thread and we can update each other x


----------



## ann89

Ok sounds good :)


----------



## Lily7

well BFN this morning so onto provera


----------



## ann89

Sorry to hear that Lily! Hopfully your next cycle will work out! What dose of clomid will you be on this time?


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Lily7, pleased to hear you havent had any of the side effects I have on Clomid as it isnt very pleasant! 

I was actually on 150mg clomid alongside metforming on the last cycle (i mistyped) and for the one I have just finished yesterday. It definately made me ovulate last cycle so im feeling optimistic about future attempts. 

In relation to the metformin, it is a drug used for diabetes and is all to do with insulin levels as you say. Now it isnt licenced for the use with PCOS but the doctors have found that it can start women ovulating regularly, so im taking both! there are some side effects though, they get easier but I feel nauseous most of the time.

I have been using OPK and they have been very accurate so far, on the 2 cycles I ovulated I got a positive on Day 16 both times, so thats been useful.

I have told quite a few people that im trying and about the treatment as ive not really been myself, beginning to wonder if it was a wise move though as I think people are just waiting each month to see if its worked!!


----------



## Lily7

Hi

ann89 - I will be on 100mg clomid this time

KatCrazy - so what cd are you on now? I know what you mean with having told people, sometimes I think about telling people so I can talk to them about it and then other times I am glad I haven't told anyone! if that makes sense! 

Well day one of provera down......6 to go!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies, stalker alert. :blush:

I'm not on Clomid, but I have a feeling I will be after going back to the doctor next month. Since I see familiar names on this thread, I wanted to comment on it so it's saved in my subscribed threads, and I can join when the time comes. 

Plus of course hearing about your BFPs will make me a happy girl. :) Good luck!!


----------



## ann89

Hello Lisa! I'm really hoping it works for me! And hopefully you can try it too! My dr. said don't be surprised if you get pregnant the first cycle! He got me really excited.. and I was trying not to get too excited since I know it usually takes a few cycles for ladies here for it to work.. and sometimes doesn't work at all for some..:(


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks!! The more I read about it, and the longer this cycle goes without ovulation (confirming my suspicion that some of my past cycles have been long because of anovulation)....the more anxious I am to go back to the doctor and start on SOMETHING! I'm looking forward to hearing about how you girls do on Clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## ann89

Lisa I was just wondering but do you maybe have pcos?


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't think so. I don't have any of the other symptoms I've read about (although I suppose you don't always necessarily have lots of symptoms), and I had cd21 bloodwork done which showed that everything was normal, like hormone levels and whatnot, but I hadn't ovulated.


----------



## ann89

O just wondering because reason why I found out I have pcos is because I don't ovulate at all and don't get periods on my own. And looks like you also have irregular cycles.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi everyone doc just put me on provera on the 5th of the month i take 3 10mg a day didnt prescribe me clomid i am so sad. i am waiting on my blood resultz to come in.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe, I sure do! I went off bcp in October so I suspect my body is still adjusting. :shrug: Since coming off bcp my cycles have been:

1. 58 days 
2. 42 days 
3. 38 days - positive opk cd 26
4. 41 days - positive opk cd 28

At this point I'm thinking "Ok, so my cycles are long but seem to be regulating to 40-ish days", then...

5. 62 days - never got a positive opk
6. currently on cd 50 with no positive opk

My doctor said that those 2 cycles where I got positive opks I most likely did ovulate. So, not sure why I'm not all of a sudden. :dohh: This TTC business is hard work!!


----------



## ann89

Hah it's very hard work and frustrating! You should ask your dr. to test you for pcos just in case. Usually what they do to help people with pcos is either put you on metformin or clomid or both.. My dr. just put me on clomid. Which you said seems as tho you dr. is going to put you on it anyways.


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hi everyone doc just put me on provera on the 5th of the month i take 3 10mg a day didnt prescribe me clomid i am so sad. i am waiting on my blood resultz to come in.

:hi: what are the blood results for?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi there is an fsh an some other ones but i will defently put the results on here.


----------



## ann89

Ok sounds awesome! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I'm not positive that's what she'll do. But I'm hoping!

So, how is your dr tracking your cycle once you start Clomid??


----------



## ann89

Well he said I take the provera for 10 days.. and then once af starts I call them and make an appointment for cd3 for an ultrasound to make sure I don't have any huge cysts.. so he can give me the go ahead to take clomid. And then I start taking clomid on cd 5-9 and then I make an appointment for cd13 to see how my follicules are looking and if one if growing.. And if I don't ovulate on the dose of 50mg of clomid then he'll up the dose next round. And he told me what days to bd on.. but I'll prob. do those and more.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sounds like a good plan!! :thumbup:


----------



## ann89

Yep! Hopefully I ovulate on this dose! So I won't have this missed cycle!


----------



## Lily7

Hi and welcome lisa and mrsdavis!

Well I am day 2 of provera, I just want my AF to come so I can take my clomid!!


----------



## Lisa92881

ann89 said:


> Yep! Hopefully I ovulate on this dose! So I won't have this missed cycle!

Yes I hope so!


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Hi and welcome lisa and mrsdavis!
> 
> Well I am day 2 of provera, I just want my AF to come so I can take my clomid!!

I hope AF comes for you soon! When do we ever say that?! Haha. I am actually wishing for AF myself, just to end this annoying cycle. Been crampy today so I'm hoping she's on her way and I can start a fresh new cycle, hopefully WITH ovulation!!


----------



## Lily7

Lisa92881 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome lisa and mrsdavis!
> 
> Well I am day 2 of provera, I just want my AF to come so I can take my clomid!!
> 
> I hope AF comes for you soon! When do we ever say that?! Haha. I am actually wishing for AF myself, just to end this annoying cycle. Been crampy today so I'm hoping she's on her way and I can start a fresh new cycle, hopefully WITH ovulation!!Click to expand...

Have you taken provera to bring on af or is she coming by herself?


----------



## Lisa92881

I haven't taken anything, my cycles haven't been THAT long in the grand scheme of things. Haha. On cd51.


----------



## Lily7

Well I hope she is on her way for you and you can start a brand new cycle, my last cycle was 119 days long! that was ended by taking provera so if I hadn't of taken provera I probs would still be waiting! good luck :)


----------



## ann89

Hello ladies! today was my 4th day of provera.. Can't wait to be done also so af can come! Also ready for my very first round of clomid! I'm excited!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi everyone the doc said all the results were normal but he wont put me on clomid so i have a doc appt with re on monday so ill keep u guys posted


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hi everyone the doc said all the results were normal but he wont put me on clomid so i have a doc appt with re on monday so ill keep u guys posted

I hope your dr. chances his mind! Your on provera right? Sounds like if you have to take provera to get an af then your not ovulating which would be the reason for clomid.


----------



## Lily7

Hi its my 4th day also, just want it to hurry up! good luck mrsdavis, i hope you get a better answer at your next appt :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Thank u i hope i do too an goodluck to you all too ill keep you guys posted on what the re says tommarrow wish me luck guys


----------



## Lily7

yes do let us know....good luck x


----------



## ann89

Goodluck!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck at your appt!!


----------



## Lily7

good luck mrsdavis....lisa & ann how are yous doing? I am day 5 of 7 whoohoo it seems to be going in a little quicker this time :)


----------



## ann89

Hello! I'm good I'm on day 6 of 10 today. It's also going by pretty fast for me also.. thank goodness!

Last time you used provera how long did it take you to get your af when you finished them?


----------



## Lily7

I am in work at the minute so I don't have my wee diary with me (yes I keep a diary! lol) but I think it was about 3 days after last pill, how about you?


----------



## ann89

I started two days after my last pill.. hopefully it works the same. I've heared of some ladies not getting an af for weeks after their last pill :O


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies. Nothing new to report here! Glad to hear you're doing well and time is passing quickly!


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsDavis how did you make out at the doctor??

Today I bought myself and iPhone. Felt in the mood to splurge a bit. Hehe. :winkwink:

Also I don't think I've mentioned it on this thread - hubby and I are leaving Fri for a cruise to Bermuda. :boat: So excited!! No BBT, no OPKs, nothing!! Can't wait. Of course, my luck, AF will show up just in time for my vacation. Ugh! :gun:


----------



## ann89

I also have a iphone and LOVE it. I can never go back now.

Oo cruises are fun! I've been on two!


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm already hooked!! It's dangerous! I'm such a dork but it's got me wondering if I'm going to hurt my eyes if I'm on it too much. :blush:

Yeah we did a cruise a few years ago and had tons of fun, but because we stopped at like 5 different islands it was very busy. This cruise is more low key and only goes to Bermuda, so it will be more relaxing!! Where did you go on your cruises??


----------



## ann89

I went on a hawiian cruise and a western caribean cruise. They were awsome!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh Hawaii!! Awesome. We thought about going there for our honeymoon but it was too far and too expensive. We went to Aruba which was amazing anyway. Haha! 

Does your OH also have an iphone?? If so, you need to download blip me, it's like a walkie talkie, it's so funny I'm driving my husband nuts right now with it lol.


----------



## ann89

Yep he also has one! But he's on tdy at the moment.. So I'll have to look it up when he gets home!


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, Lisa have a good holiday, I went on a cruise before, it was lovely.

Ann how are you?

Today is my last day of provera! woohoo!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

update from re appt:
10 blood test
dh:sa

then we will see what recommendation he has for us.
also they are still waiting for lab results from kaiser so who knows how long thats goona take.


----------



## ann89

I'm good here! I have two more days of provera.... can't wait to be done! Everything is ttc is always a waiting game!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes the waiting gets old doesn't it?! My hubby made his appt for his SA tomorrow. He is being very cooperative about the whole thing thankfully. I have to admit I thought he'd give me a hard time haha.


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls hope yous are well! Well I have finished all my provera pills, just took the last one there now so gotta wait it out for af..


----------



## ann89

I hope your af comes fast lily! So you can start clomid.


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi girls, just wanted to give an update. Spoken to my doc as I was a little concerned about some of the side effects from clomid (visual disturbances & anxiety), he said to carry on taking until my appointment on the 24th Oct. If I haven't had any success by then they will look to either start me on injectables or ovarian drilling.

I thought this OD option sounds quite scary! Do u have any experience of this or know anyone who has had this done? 

Kat


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi everyone i am so stressed out on waiting on test resultz i am so ready to be pregnant ahww


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi mrsdavis, I know the feeling! It's all so frustrating and then u have to try an be 'relaxed' as it won't happen if your stressed out.

Have u been trying a long time?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

thank you and we have been trying for about a year know and you ?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

okay girls i am starting af sorry if tmi my re wants me to take some more blood test on the 3rd day of my cycle which tht will be saturday so i am wondering what he is gonna want me to do. i am just so ready to be put on clomid or something.


----------



## ann89

My dr. is going an ultrasound for me on cd 3... to make sure I don't have any large cysts to give me the go ahead to take clomid.


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls well good news I had a pinkish tinge on the toilet paper there now when I wiped (sorry if tmi) but hopefully af will be here tomorrow properly then that can be cd1! 

Welcome to the new girlies on the thread!


----------



## ann89

yay lily! I only have one more day of provera! And then the waiting time comes for mine!


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> thank you and we have been trying for about a year know and you ?

Year and half for me. I really hope you get the clomid if your not currently ovulating, have they diagnosed anything as yet?


----------



## Lily7

ann89 said:


> yay lily! I only have one more day of provera! And then the waiting time comes for mine!

Hi Ann, nothing mor today to warrant it being cd1, going to wait it out as I am convinced I took my clomid too early last time because he said count the first day of anything as cd1, this time I am waiting for flow, how are you?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Well i have to go some blood test today that he wanted done on day 3 of my cycle but it will be on saturday so i have to get them drawn today. so they hvent but said anything as of yet but he said he will put on clomid on my next apt. which is on the 23rd


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> yay lily! I only have one more day of provera! And then the waiting time comes for mine!
> 
> Hi Ann, nothing mor today to warrant it being cd1, going to wait it out as I am convinced I took my clomid too early last time because he said count the first day of anything as cd1, this time I am waiting for flow, how are you?Click to expand...

My dr. also said count the say of any type of bleeding .. spotting and etc. to be cd 1. And I'm good. can't wait to start my af also.


----------



## ann89

I was wondering.. did you ladies take your provera the same time each day?


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Well i have to go some blood test today that he wanted done on day 3 of my cycle but it will be on saturday so i have to get them drawn today. so they hvent but said anything as of yet but he said he will put on clomid on my next apt. which is on the 23rd

Yay! I hope he gives you clomid!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

I hope so&#58378;


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi everyone i got resultz but not sure if the doc looked at them yet buy have anyone else had these test
White Blood Cell Count 5.9 4.0 - 11.0 K/uL 
Red Blood Cell Count 4.32 3.90 - 5.40 M/uL 
Hemoglobin 12.3 11.7 - 15.5 g/dL 
Hematocrit 38.5 35.0 - 47.0 % 
MCV 89 80 - 100 fL 
MCH 28.5 27.0 - 33.0 pg 
MCHC 31.9 31.0 - 36.0 g/dL 
RDW 13.1 <16.4 - % 
Platelet Count 207 150 - 400 K/uL 
Differential Type Automated 
Neutrophil % 47 49.0 - 74.0 % L 
Lymphocyte % 43 26.0 - 46.0 % 
Monocyte % 8 2.0 - 12.0 % 
Eosinophil % 2 0.0 - 5.0 % 
Basophil % 0 0.0 - 2.0 % 
Abs. Neutrophil 2.8 2.0 - 8.0 K/uL 
Abs. Lymphocyte 2.6 1.0 - 5.1 K/uL 
Abs. Monocyte 0.5 0.0 - 0.8 K/uL 
Abs. Eosinophil 0.1 0.0 - 0.5 K/uL 
Abs. Basophil 0.0 0.0 - 0.2 K/uL


----------



## ann89

Tell you the truth I'm not sure what any of the results mean. You may be able to look up on google and see if everything is normal.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

thats what i was thinking lol omg this is so stressful


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi sorry also not sure what these results mean, have you got an appointment with the doc to discuss? If not I think you definitely should otherwise you will just be worrying.

I'm also bit stressed as I was expecting a positive OPK today as on the 2 cycles that I did ovulate it was on day 16 which is today, not had any twinges and stick says no LH surge. :cry: I had a really bad time on clomid this cycle so really wanted it to work!


Good luck. X


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, sorry mrsdavis I also don't know how to interpret the results, ann I took mine at roughly the same time everyday and kat hopefully you will get a + opk soon.

afm - I still don't have anymore of an af :( just waiting it out.....


----------



## ann89

Yesterday was my last day of provera.. so hopefully my af shows up soon also!


----------



## Lily7

come on af!!!! for once we actually want to see your ugly face! lol


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

lol funny thats what i said no i'm saying go way lol


----------



## Lily7

lol I know....swings and roundabouts! lol


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> Hi girls, sorry mrsdavis I also don't know how to interpret the results, ann I took mine at roughly the same time everyday and kat hopefully you will get a + opk soon.
> 
> afm - I still don't have anymore of an af :( just waiting it out.....

Lily, hope your AF shows up soon, when I took the provera it took forever for AF to come like 10 days! Because of this the doc upped the dose and this did the trick I actually started a monstrous AF before I had even finished the pills!

Good news I got my positive OPK this morning :thumbup:, BDing all the way!


----------



## Lily7

thanks kat, yay!! for your +opk!!


----------



## ann89

Today's my 2nd day off of provera.. also waiting for my af! Let's gooo af's!! haha


----------



## Lily7

still waiting here aswell ann, I've nothing at all now, not even when I wipe..........just wish the witch would hurry up!


----------



## ann89

I've had no bleeding what so ever... I hope it happens soon! So ready to start my first round of clomid.. My guess is I'll start tomorrow or the next day. What do you think when you'll start?


----------



## Lily7

I have no idea, I thought I was going to start friday or yesterday because of a bit of pink when I wiped but nothing at all last night or today.

I hope we both start soon!


----------



## ann89

I hope so too!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i took my last pill on tues or wensday and started af on that firday not verylong for me im hoping both of you guy's come soon. i am ready it to stop lol


----------



## Lily7

thankyou! hope you are well x


----------



## Lily7

OMG she is here!! she is here!! CD1 yay! come on ann I am sending her to you now! x


----------



## ann89

I got mine this morning too! Thanks for sending it my way! haha

I'm on the phone now making my ultrasound appointments for cds 3 and 13. :)


----------



## Lily7

Oh you have just reminded me, I must do the same! so excited to know someone is on the exact same cycle! :)


----------



## ann89

Yep me too!! Now here's to ovulation!! haha


----------



## Lily7

I know please please please make us ovulate! fingers crossed!


----------



## ann89

Def! This is my first round of clomid :/ so i guess it's a test run to see what my bodies does on the dose .. I really hope I ovulate on this first round tho! and get pregnant! 

I hope this is both our time!


----------



## Lily7

good luck! I hope so too! you are on 50mg days 5-9 aren't you? I am on 100mg days 2-6, Oh I really hope it works!


----------



## KatCrazy

Great news ladies! I have my fingers crossed for u all. X


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> good luck! I hope so too! you are on 50mg days 5-9 aren't you? I am on 100mg days 2-6, Oh I really hope it works!

Yep! 50mg 5-9.


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls just about to go to bed, just thought I would pop on and say nite nite and...... I can't wait until tomorrow to start my clomid!!!

P.s. I have my ultrasound booked for CD10 which is Wed 31st Aug! 

Nitey nite x


----------



## ann89

Goodnight!

I have an ultrasound booked on the 24th. To make sure I don't have any large cysts so I can take clomid on cd 5 and then I have another one on September 3rd to see how my follicles are growing!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

so i take it your af's came yay i am ready for mine to go away. do anyone know what they test to see if u ovulated.


----------



## Lily7

good luck for your u/s tomorrow ann!

mrsdavis, yes af finally came! cd2 today yay! yes they can do a 21day blood test to see if you have ovulated (21 day is for a girl with a 28 day cycle - if your cycle isn't 28 days then they do it 7 days after suspected ovulation - good luck)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Thank you i got an appt today to go over my test resultz and see what our next step is gonna be pray for me


----------



## Lily7

Good luck! Let us know what happens x


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

I sure will


----------



## ann89

Can't wait to hear the results mrsdavisthe1!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am very nervous girls.


----------



## Lily7

when do you hear mrsdavis?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

my apt is at 4:20pm so as soon as i get home i will post what he says


----------



## Lily7

oh okay, it is 23:30 here right now, what time is it where you are? 

I am cd2 today so started my clomid tonight :)


----------



## ann89

It's almost 4pm right now in Cali.


----------



## Lily7

oh massive time difference!, where are you from ann?


----------



## ann89

I live in North Dakota because my hubbys in the Air Force. :) It's almost 6pm here.


----------



## Thoney2

My first clomid pill i sure hope this works


----------



## Lily7

its just after midnight now here in the uk


----------



## Lily7

Thoney2 said:


> My first clomid pill i sure hope this works

Hi there and welcome

what days and mg are you on? is this your first round?

I am cd2 today 100mg days 2-6 this is my second round :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Im at the docs office girls wish me luck


----------



## Lily7

good luck fingers crossed for good news :)


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> its just after midnight now here in the uk

WOW! super late there!


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Im at the docs office girls wish me luck

Goodluck!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Ann how is everything going for you?


----------



## ann89

Good here.. on cd 2.. tomorrow morning I go in for an ultrasound. And then I start clomid cd 5.


----------



## Lily7

ann89 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> its just after midnight now here in the uk
> 
> WOW! super late there!Click to expand...

I know nearly bedtime! :sleep:


----------



## Lily7

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Ann how is everything going for you?

good here aswell.....cd2 also :)

EDIT : haha just re-read your post and seen it was for ann!! lol excuse me! I am tired so sorry for the butt in!


----------



## ann89

Any news yet Mrsdavis? I'm kinda anxious.. haha


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi everyone well i start clomid next month days 3-7 everything was normal. i am happy everything was normal. and my af is still hanging but thats pretty much it and also i go get my proge,on day 21 i belive.


----------



## ann89

Yay well sounds like pretty good news to me! What dose of clomid?

What cd are you on now?


----------



## jme84

I have been stalking this thread since last week when my doctor ordered provera and clomid for me. I start the provera thur aug 25 10mg twice a day for 10 days. Then wait for days5-9 of cycle to start 50 mg of clomid. I am really excited and hope that it works for me but also a little nervous. Anyone have any major side effects?

A little about me I stop bc over a year ago and have been having af every other week(which is getting a little old, actually really old).


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

50 mg and i am on cd 6 af still going


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> 50 mg and i am on cd 6 af still going

too bad you can't start clomid this cycle! and do cd 6-10!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i know right i was bummed


----------



## ann89

jme84 said:


> I have been stalking this thread since last week when my doctor ordered provera and clomid for me. I start the provera thur aug 25 10mg twice a day for 10 days. Then wait for days5-9 of cycle to start 50 mg of clomid. I am really excited and hope that it works for me but also a little nervous. Anyone have any major side effects?
> 
> A little about me I stop bc over a year ago and have been having af every other week(which is getting a little old, actually really old).

Hello!!

What cd's are you taking clomid?


----------



## Lily7

good news mrsdavis, do you need to start provera again next month or do they think af will come by herself?

Welcome jme, I didn't really have any side effects last time, on my second round now so we shall see.....actually you do feel your ovaries working little sore pains but its not sore sore iykwim but I didn't have any of the hot flushes and sickness feeling some of the other girls get


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi he said if she soesnt come by her self then take provera and my clomid. i am going crazy i am only on cd7 right know and af its still here:wacko:


----------



## ann89

Just got done at my ultrasound apt and everything looked good. So clomid on Friday.. Yay!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

yay i am so happy for you i dont know why my doc didnt start me on clomid these cycle but it may be becase my cd3 had past which sucks but i am praying that we all get our bfps soon


----------



## ann89

Ya.. I've heared of women taking it cd 6-10. but he prob. wants you to take it a different cycle day.


----------



## Lily7

I hope it won't be long for you to wait to start mrsdavis.

Well I am cd3 today and still no side affects.....so far so good! I just hope it's working because i didn't have any side effects last time and it didn't work last time!


----------



## ann89

I hope 100mg works for you Lily!

I know feel like friday is taking forever.. for when I get to start clomid!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i hope it works for you this time lily they say and some people dont get side effects. ann i asked my doc why couldnt i start sonner and he said that it is becase i was already on cd 6 i am suppose to take it days 3-7


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> i hope it works for you this time lily they say and some people dont get side effects. ann i asked my doc why couldnt i start sonner and he said that it is becase i was already on cd 6 i am suppose to take it days 3-7

Ya that's what I was thinking.. I know of some woman who's drs want them to take it cd 6-9. But all drs. are different.. like Lily's wants her to take it 3-7 and yours.. and mine wants me to take it 5-9.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

wow a similar differance so do we just buy the ic opks?


----------



## Lily7

Hi thanks girls, I hope so too!

I cant use opk's because of my pcos, I always have a high level in my system and can get multiple positives, good luck for whatever ones you go for


----------



## ann89

I also have pcos.. but I don't ever get postives.. they usually always dark tho.. to where they're almost positive. 

But I think I'm going to try them this cycle.. but I'm not really going to rely on them.. I'm just going to see if I can get a postive on one since Ihavn't since before I had my daughter.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

never get any darker i think im trying to order some
 



Attached Files:







8-11 opk.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lily7

I couldn't use the ones with the lines, I think they confused me even more! I was using the clear blue digital ones with the smiley face, they are a little more expensive but it takes the guessing out of it. I found out last cycle I can't use them at all but because I got mutliple smiley faces at different stages throughout my cycle but didn't actually ovulate :( 

I must be the opposite from you then ann, the doc said not to waste my time on them :(


----------



## ann89

The dr. also told me not to waste my time on them...


I've almost taken a opk everyday since the beginning of April.. and they are always really dark just never postive.. and doesn't change much..

This is how mine always look. Never positive.. :(... But the last one was close.. but nope!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lily7

yeah the last one does look really close! Its so unfair, really gets me down sometimes, I mean why can't my body just work like it is supposed to!?! 

anyway cd4 today for me....3 days into my clomid, still no side effects, your starting tomoorow aren't you?


----------



## ann89

I'm going to start clomid at 12am tonight.. lol because I can't wait...

Right now I have a horrible headache.. :( Don't know why.. But I took some meds and hopefully it will go away.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hope it goes away were is everyone from? anyone got skype would love to be ttc buddies with you guys


----------



## ann89

I live in North Dakota because hubby's in the air force.. and I don't have skype. But I'd love to be ttc buddies.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

awsome can we exchange numbers?


----------



## Lily7

Hi I'm in UK, I don't have skype either but would love to be buddies with yous :)


----------



## ann89

I usually don't exchange numbers over the forum.. Just in case, for safety reasons.. I hope you understand :hugs: BUt I'd still love to be your buddy on here.


Well I started my clomid today!! so yay! And my husband comes home tomorrow morning!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

omg i am so excited for you . man the doc has me confused he wants me too check peges
test on day 21 so i dont know if he wants me to take one this month lol im confused so but baby dust to you


----------



## ann89

Thanks!!

He wants to do a day 21 test for you? To see if you ovulated?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Just got back from our cruise today and wanted to say hello. It was amazing and I definitely recommend going to Bermuda if you've never been. :cloud9:

Glad to see that some of you started AF! :happydance:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

ann89 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> He wants to do a day 21 test for you? To see if you ovulated?

yes he wants me to do it on day 21


----------



## Lily7

Welcome back lisa! Glad you had a nice holiday :) 

So where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am going crazy:wacko:
what can i do to stop it?


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Welcome back lisa! Glad you had a nice holiday :)
> 
> So where are you in your cycle?

Thanks! I'm on cd66. :growlmad: Officially my longest cycle since stopping bcp in October, and as you can see from my chart, I haven't ovulated.


----------



## Lily7

Mrsdavis don't think it is stoppable, mine was quite like that last time, I hope it's over soon!

Lisa- I feel you! I have been there and know how you feel :(

I am cd6 today, tonight will be my last clomid x


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

not be in your business lily7 but have yours stoped?


----------



## Lily7

Don't worry! It is nearly away, will deffo be completely gone by tomorrow. 

Try not to worry, mine was exactly like that last time, I had af for nearly 2 weeks straight but then that was my first time using provera and I hadn't had af for about 4/5 months before that so I took it there was just a really big build up


----------



## ann89

I thought my af was gone.. but he snuck back on me, very lightly.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

thats what i thought


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am sorry ann mine is still here im going crazy


----------



## ann89

I hope both of ours go away soon !


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Mrsdavis don't think it is stoppable, mine was quite like that last time, I hope it's over soon!
> 
> Lisa- I feel you! I have been there and know how you feel :(
> 
> I am cd6 today, tonight will be my last clomid x

Wow, already on your last Clomid!! Yipee!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear about good results!


----------



## Lily7

Oh thankyou! I hope I have good news to share and I hope you ovulate soon x


----------



## Lily7

How is everyone? I am cd 7 today, not really feeling anything different :(


----------



## ann89

Cd 7 here too! Not much here that's changed...

I took a opk this morning just for fun. And the 2nd line you could barly see at all.. Which I thought was odd because usually when I take them you can always see the 2nd line from a far. And I thought clomid could make you have postives?


----------



## Lily7

hmm strange about the opk....keep testing with them, i hope the opk's work for you, i wish i could use them. I was just at the toilet and had some ewcm - very clear and very stretchy...I have never had that before but i am not getting my hopes up because last cycle I had lots of estrogen in there when i had my scan but didnt actually ovulate despite the estrogen and positive opk's


----------



## ann89

I'll keep taking them in the mornings for now on. And see what happens and what they do.. I just thought it was stange because my opks were darker without clomid then when I was taking the clomid..


----------



## Lily7

Yeah I know what you mean, it is quite strange, good luck :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hey girls i useually take one three timesa day becuse i seem to get a strong surge in the evenings


----------



## ann89

On cd 8 here now.. Last day of clomid for me tonight!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hope you get your bfp ann89


----------



## Lily7

cd8 here aswell, how you girls feeling?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Im not doing good i am on cd 13 and still going i am very sad


----------



## ann89

I'm feeling good. No changes.. Ready to see if I ovulate or not! :)


----------



## Lily7

mrsdavis - is af still there? is it heavy or does it seem to be easing off any?

ann - i hope you ovulate, are you feeling any twinges or anything?

i was just saying over on the other thread that i actually felt more last time when i was in 50mg than i do this time on 100mg, not holding out much hope for ovulation :(


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

lilly7: yes af still here cd 12 its still pretty heavy i am worried


----------



## ann89

Nope.. no twinges.. :(.. But I am noticing fertile cm today... But I took a opk this morning and there wasn't even a 2nd line.. So we'll see what happens!! 

I go in for an ultrasound this saturday to see if my follicles are growing...

Do you have have to go in for a ultrasound Lily?


----------



## Lily7

mrsdavis - ring your doc just to put your mind at ease if nothing else

ann - i am going for a scan on cd10 which is tomorrow night, i already know what he is going to say.......that it hasnt worked again, i just know, dont ask me how but i just do :(


----------



## ann89

I also have a feeling I'm not going to ovulate either :(


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Ann89 why do u think that sweetie?


----------



## xkatiex

i've also been put on provera and clomid. I start my provera on sept. 6, and dr. said to do clomid on day 3-7. i'm really excited but nervous at the same time, trying to stay calm though. i'm happy i searched for this forum, you guys are so uplifting! :)


----------



## Lily7

Hi katie welcome, it's good to be with people who are going through the same thing, it helps me to hear other peoples stories and to see if my body is reacting the same or not, good luck for your first round. How many days of provera do you have to take?

Ann - I hope you do ovulate, what makes you think you are not going to? I have my appt tonight for my scan, I will update this and let yous know how it goes

mrsdavis - how are you? How is af?

And Lisa - where are you? Hope you are well huni


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi ladies, thought I would check in, been trying to relax and not think about it during this 2ww. It's so easy to get obsessed!

I'm currently at 9DPO (if the OPK was correct that is) have some symptoms sore boobs, back ache, bloated belly, some twinges around ovaries. All of the things I get anyway leading up to AF so I'm not thinking these are pregnancy symptoms, I don't know how you tell the diff to be honest as I think the symptoms are pretty similar aren't they. So anyway I am waiting to see if AF shows not going to do any early testing.

Keeping my fingers crossed that you are all going to be ovulating very soon! Stay positive ladies and mrsdavisthe I really hope your AF leaves soon and the doc can put your mind at rest.:winkwink:


----------



## Lily7

Hi kat! Glad you have checked in! Good luck for testing! X


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

thank you you ladies are just to sweet it is 6:38am i have left a message with tol my re office.
i was also told on yesterday that we could do an iui. but the dh wants to try it with timed intercoruse so we will see what happens. i just want af to go tommarrow is the 1st its never lasted this long


----------



## ann89

Welcome Katie!!


I guess I feel like I'm not going to ovulate because my opks are really not dark at all... And I guess I don't feel too different from when I don't ovulate.. But I think I'm finially getting a side effect from clomid.. And that's hot flashes. I kept waking up in the middle of the night burning up. And our air conditioner for on 50 last night!


----------



## Colse85

Hello, I'm new to forums!! So will hopefully learn abbreviations quickly!

Here's my story so far...
April 2011 - diagnosed PCOS
May - got married!
June - fallopian tube xray (all clear)
July - took provera 
3rd August - started 50mg Clomid on cd2
Had cd21 blood test - 1.8 (which apparently is very low, don't know what its suppose to be?) so had cd28 blood test still the same :( No ovulation. 

Today been prescribed more provera and 100mg clomid. Feeling very disheartened as I was convinced I ovulated - cramping, higher temperature, VERY sore boobs and nipples around cd16. Trying to stay positive and really hoping 100mg makes me ovulate.

Looking forward to making some friends on here and hearing your stories. Please inform me of abbreviations I need to use! :) 

xx


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi and welcome
i hope you ov on your next clomid cycle. as i still havent started my clomid as of yet not till next month and af starts which af means aunt flo and dh dear husband.
lily7 how is everything going for you?
ann89 when do you go for your cd 21 testing?


----------



## Lily7

hi and welcome colse, you sound much in the same position as me, i hope you get comfort and answers from being on here x


----------



## Lily7

i had my scan tonight (cd10) and it looks like i was wrong! he thinks i am going to ovulate!! i only have one follicle and it is 13mm my lining looks good at 7mm.

So if we are lucky and conceive......we will be able to say we seen our baby as a follicle! lol

good luck everyone!

xx


----------



## ann89

:hi: Colse85!

Lily-- soo happy for you!!! You should of asked for a picture of the follicle  Your giving me hope that I may ovulate this month also!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

yes you should of lily7 i was wondering if you could do that?


----------



## Lily7

well he printed off 2 pictures of it for my file so it is there if i ever want it.

i really hope i ovulate......trying not to get excited though

dont give up ann, i had just written off this cycle in my head and now look

good luck everyone!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Babydust to us all


----------



## ann89

Tonight I bought pre seed since I've read clOmid on dry up cm.

And I've been feeling dull aches by my left and right ovaries as I'm typing this.. Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## KatCrazy

Colse85 said:


> Hello, I'm new to forums!! So will hopefully learn abbreviations quickly!
> 
> Here's my story so far...
> April 2011 - diagnosed PCOS
> May - got married!
> June - fallopian tube xray (all clear)
> July - took provera
> 3rd August - started 50mg Clomid on cd2
> Had cd21 blood test - 1.8 (which apparently is very low, don't know what its suppose to be?) so had cd28 blood test still the same :( No ovulation.
> 
> Today been prescribed more provera and 100mg clomid. Feeling very disheartened as I was convinced I ovulated - cramping, higher temperature, VERY sore boobs and nipples around cd16. Trying to stay positive and really
> hoping 100mg makes me ovulate.
> 
> Looking forward to making some friends on here and hearing your stories. Please inform me of abbreviations I need to use! :)
> 
> xx

Welcome Colse 85, glad you found this thread it's really good to discuss these things with others that are going through it, the more the merrier! :flower:

My day 21 on 50mg attempt 2 & 3 both were around the 1 mark. when I moved up to 150 mg, I got a result of 76! They haven't tested me this time as they are just presuming it will work again. They are ideally looking for a result of 30 or over.

So hang in there hun I'm sure you just need to get the correct dose of clomid 
although I know this can be frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> i had my scan tonight (cd10) and it looks like i was wrong! he thinks i am going to ovulate!! i only have one follicle and it is 13mm my lining looks good at 7mm.
> 
> So if we are lucky and conceive......we will be able to say we seen our baby as a follicle! lol
> 
> good luck everyone!
> 
> xx

Great news! :flower:


----------



## Colse85

:hugs::friends:


KatCrazy said:


> Colse85 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new to forums!! So will hopefully learn abbreviations quickly!
> 
> Here's my story so far...
> April 2011 - diagnosed PCOS
> May - got married!
> June - fallopian tube xray (all clear)
> July - took provera
> 3rd August - started 50mg Clomid on cd2
> Had cd21 blood test - 1.8 (which apparently is very low, don't know what its suppose to be?) so had cd28 blood test still the same :( No ovulation.
> 
> Today been prescribed more provera and 100mg clomid. Feeling very disheartened as I was convinced I ovulated - cramping, higher temperature, VERY sore boobs and nipples around cd16. Trying to stay positive and really
> hoping 100mg makes me ovulate.
> 
> Looking forward to making some friends on here and hearing your stories. Please inform me of abbreviations I need to use! :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome Colse 85, glad you found this thread it's really good to discuss these things with others that are going through it, the more the merrier! :flower:
> 
> My day 21 on 50mg attempt 2 & 3 both were around the 1 mark. when I moved up to 150 mg, I got a result of 76! They haven't tested me this time as they are just presuming it will work again. They are ideally looking for a result of 30 or over.
> 
> So hang in there hun I'm sure you just need to get the correct dose of clomid
> although I know this can be frustrating. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Its great to hear from ladies going through the same thing, sometimes it feels like I'm the only one and others seem to conceive so easily :sad2: I feel like the dr has just prescribed me the tablets and left me to it! Nobody told me what result they are looking for on cd21. 
You've reassured me that the higher dose will hopefully work for me :happydance:

Just on my way to the hospital to collect prescription of 100mg clomid.

Ladies that have been for scans during your cycle of clomid, did you ask for this or the dr suggested? I haven't been asked to come in for a scan? :confused:

Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

I was asked to come in for a scan, he said it is just to check incase I am overstimulated and produce multiple follicles, but I had went private for this and am paying for treatment as NHS were no help. I don't know if the NHS monitor with scans or not.

Good Luck x


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, I'm also going through the NHS and never been offered the scan, just the day 21 bloods to check if OV.

Maybe this isn't offered on the NHS :shrug:

Anyway looking on the bright side it's one less trip to the hospital!:winkwink:


----------



## Colse85

That is true, the hospital feels like my second home atm!! :wacko:

Going to take my next lot of provera next week. 

xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Hi katie welcome, it's good to be with people who are going through the same thing, it helps me to hear other peoples stories and to see if my body is reacting the same or not, good luck for your first round. How many days of provera do you have to take?
> 
> Ann - I hope you do ovulate, what makes you think you are not going to? I have my appt tonight for my scan, I will update this and let yous know how it goes
> 
> mrsdavis - how are you? How is af?
> 
> And Lisa - where are you? Hope you are well huni

I'm back!! :hi: We had no power for 4 very long days because of the hurricane. Thankful that no one was hurt and we had no damage to the house or cars, but having no power was so annoying!! Anyway, glad you have a nice follie and hoping that you ov very soon!!

Ann - Stay positive. Ov could be right around the corner for you soon!!

Colse - Welcome!

No news here. On cd 71, ugh!! Officially my longest cycle. At least I'm not wondering "Could I be..??", because I'm temping. While we were on vaca my doctor called and left a message saying she got my hubby's SA results, but I haven't been able to get in touch with her. I'm so nervous about getting the results!


----------



## ann89

Colse85 said:


> :hugs::friends:
> 
> 
> KatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colse85 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new to forums!! So will hopefully learn abbreviations quickly!
> 
> Here's my story so far...
> April 2011 - diagnosed PCOS
> May - got married!
> June - fallopian tube xray (all clear)
> July - took provera
> 3rd August - started 50mg Clomid on cd2
> Had cd21 blood test - 1.8 (which apparently is very low, don't know what its suppose to be?) so had cd28 blood test still the same :( No ovulation.
> 
> Today been prescribed more provera and 100mg clomid. Feeling very disheartened as I was convinced I ovulated - cramping, higher temperature, VERY sore boobs and nipples around cd16. Trying to stay positive and really
> hoping 100mg makes me ovulate.
> 
> Looking forward to making some friends on here and hearing your stories. Please inform me of abbreviations I need to use! :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome Colse 85, glad you found this thread it's really good to discuss these things with others that are going through it, the more the merrier! :flower:
> 
> My day 21 on 50mg attempt 2 & 3 both were around the 1 mark. when I moved up to 150 mg, I got a result of 76! They haven't tested me this time as they are just presuming it will work again. They are ideally looking for a result of 30 or over.
> 
> So hang in there hun I'm sure you just need to get the correct dose of clomid
> although I know this can be frustrating. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! Its great to hear from ladies going through the same thing, sometimes it feels like I'm the only one and others seem to conceive so easily :sad2: I feel like the dr has just prescribed me the tablets and left me to it! Nobody told me what result they are looking for on cd21.
> You've reassured me that the higher dose will hopefully work for me :happydance:
> 
> Just on my way to the hospital to collect prescription of 100mg clomid.
> 
> Ladies that have been for scans during your cycle of clomid, did you ask for this or the dr suggested? I haven't been asked to come in for a scan? :confused:
> 
> Good luck to you all :hugs:Click to expand...

My dr. suggested the scan.


----------



## ann89

Lisa--- wow no power for four days! That's crazy! Glad your ok !


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes it was pretty sucky. Hahaha. The worst part is that we have a well, so we couldn't even flush our toilets!! We had a "No #2's at home" rule going! :rofl:

Luckily my parents are 5 min away and had a generator so I could at least shower there, and my husbands parents are about 1/2 hour away and they got power back a few days before us.


----------



## ann89

Well that's good you had somewhere near that had power!


----------



## Lily7

hi lisa, glad you are okay, that is really scary! good luck for the sa results x


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i hope no one minds put i just thought i would post a pic of mine from this morning
 



Attached Files:







opk 9-1-11.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

and lisa i am glad you are okay. any new news for anyone?


----------



## Lily7

looks like it is getting there, it should get darker soon, i would say in the next day or 2

good luck!!!! x


----------



## ann89

I'm still using opks.. But I havn't gotten a postive yet.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

ann89 can u post a pic of yours?


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :hugs:


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> i hope no one minds put i just thought i would post a pic of mine from this morning

That certainly looks promising, fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa - that sounds really scary, glad your all OK, we don't really get hurricanes as such over in the UK.

Do you think you will be taking Provera to kick start things if your AF doesn't show?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

katcrazy how is everything on your end?


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> katcrazy how is everything on your end?

Good thanks, getting a bit itchy to test but going to hold out and see if AF shows. 

You ok?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

I'M doing okay just noticeing some light beelding with a twinge of cm interesting i am really stressed i am waiting on my re's consultant to call me.


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Lisa - that sounds really scary, glad your all OK, we don't really get hurricanes as such over in the UK.
> 
> Do you think you will be taking Provera to kick start things if your AF doesn't show?

If I still haven't gotten AF by the time I go to the doctor she may give me provera, by then it will be like 90+ days. I wasn't expecting to have to go that route but this is my longest cycle yet so who knows how much longer it will be. I am willing to try anything at this point!!


----------



## Lily7

good luck lisa x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> KatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - that sounds really scary, glad your all OK, we don't really get hurricanes as such over in the UK.
> 
> Do you think you will be taking Provera to kick start things if your AF doesn't show?
> 
> If I still haven't gotten AF by the time I go to the doctor she may give me provera, by then it will be like 90+ days. I wasn't expecting to have to go that route but this is my longest cycle yet so who knows how much longer it will be. I am willing to try anything at this point!!Click to expand...

Yeah good luck and hope she comes soon one way or another!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. How's everyone today??


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

doing okay i go in for a baseline u/s


----------



## Lisa92881

Today?? Good luck!!


----------



## ann89

I'm good here :)

I'm on cd12 today and woke up from period like cramps.. Not to sure why. Is that a symptom of clomid?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

lisa my u/s is tommarrow but thank you everyone please which me luck


----------



## Lily7

good luck mrsdavis! i am cd12 today and have been feeling pains on both sides. i only had 1 follie on my right at my cd10 scan so weird that i can feel things on both sides aint it?


----------



## ann89

Ya I've been feeling it on both sides also. But tomorrow I can in for my scan in the am. So we'll see what they see! Hopefully the ultrasound tech tells me and doesn't have to go through the dr. before they let me know! I don't have patience.. hah


----------



## Lily7

good luck, i hope it is good news!


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi hope both of your scans go well.

I'm pretty sure I'm out of the game this month, had a bit of brown spotting yesterday with lots of backache so I'm expecting it be come properly today. I'm a little disappointed but looking on the positive side it means I definitely ovulated for the 2nd month in a row.

My only worry really is my clomid week, I know u have all be ok on it but it really sends me crazy, my anxiety goes through the roof and feel depressed. Not a great time for that to happen with work as we are in the middle of a major project. But this is more important than work so if I have to be off ill a few days that's what will have to be.

:kiss:


----------



## Lily7

hi kat, i hope its not the witch on her way and yes, our lives are far more important than work, thats what i keep telling myself as i know i need to pull a sick day for a hospital appt soon as i know they wont let me have it off if i ask and nobody knows we are ttc so dont really want to go explaining that i need out for a hospital appt. i know i will feel guilty anout it but hey......needs must!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> hi kat, i hope its not the witch on her way and yes, our lives are far more important than work, thats what i keep telling myself as i know i need to pull a sick day for a hospital appt soon as i know they wont let me have it off if i ask and nobody knows we are ttc so dont really want to go explaining that i need out for a hospital appt. i know i will feel guilty anout it but hey......needs must!

The witch is in full flow now I'm afraid! 

I'm quite lucky that my boss is really understanding as she has had a few close friends go through the same situation, so that good. Just one bloke who I do work for isn't so understanding, he's a real dick to be quite honest and always makes me feel bad if I can't get down to London or off ill. :growlmad:

Anyone got news about their scans yet?

Kat


----------



## Lily7

thats good your boss is understanding :)

yes please update us on the scans?


----------



## EddieChatwin

I am in work at the minute so I don't have my wee diary with me (yes I keep a diary! lol) but I think it was about 3 days after last pill, how about you?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi girls katcrazy- i am so sorry your af showed

as for me scan went great no cyst and i start taking my clomid today days 3-7
and on the 12th i go for follicle check. and sometime this week i will get the tigger shot ibelive they say it will be overnighted to me.

how is everyone else?


----------



## ann89

Well my scan showed I'm not going to ovulate :( uh sucks.. So I'm guessing back to provera and higher dose of clomid..


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

ann89 i am so sorry sweetie. so they uped your dose of clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsDavid - Nice!! What is the trigger shot? I have read about it a few times on here, and I can't believe there's still something TTC-related that I don't know about!!

Ann - So sorry. Hopefully a higher dose of clomid will do the trick for you. Maybe we will be going through it together soon. :)


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hi girls katcrazy- i am so sorry your af showed
> 
> as for me scan went great no cyst and i start taking my clomid today days 3-7
> and on the 12th i go for follicle check. and sometime this week i will get the tigger shot ibelive they say it will be overnighted to me.
> 
> how is everyone else?

Great news about the scan and good luck with the clomid. :flower:


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> Well my scan showed I'm not going to ovulate :( uh sucks.. So I'm guessing back to provera and higher dose of clomid..

Sorry to hear that, I'm sure it will come with a higher dose! :flower:


----------



## Colse85

Hey everyone. Hope you're all ok :hi:

Went out for lunch with one of my best friends today.....she announced she is pregnant, naturally after 9 months. As much as I am *SO* happy and excited for her and I know she will make an amazing mummy, its so hard not to feel down inside. When we were driving home, I felt very emotional and just wanted to cry:cry:. My husband is very supportive :hugs2: and my mum keeps telling me that my time will come, its all I think about!!! :grr: Need to chill out and stay positive!

Starting 2nd prescription of Provera tomorrow. :dust:

xx


----------



## KatCrazy

Colse85 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope you're all ok :hi:
> 
> Went out for lunch with one of my best friends today.....she announced she is pregnant, naturally after 9 months. As much as I am *SO* happy and excited for her and I know she will make an amazing mummy, its so hard not to feel down inside. When we were driving home, I felt very emotional and just wanted to cry:cry:. My husband is very supportive :hugs2: and my mum keeps telling me that my time will come, its all I think about!!! :grr: Need to chill out and stay positive!
> 
> Starting 2nd prescription of Provera tomorrow. :dust:
> 
> xx

Colse85 I feel your pain, I too had a friend a few weeks ago who announced she was pregnant, she got caught strait away. I was actually on the way to the hospital for my blood test at the time and I couldn't believe how upset her news made me! :cry: of course your happy for them but it just feels unfair doesn't it!

I am also just trying to keep positive and hopeful. :flower:


----------



## ann89

He hasn't uped the dose yet.. I have to call tomorrow and ask the dr. what the next step is.. which i'm guessing is up clomid dose. But I'm already very ready to start the next cycle!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

I hope u o this time around well i didnt notice that i am actually taking 100 mg for five days i go in next monday for another ultrasound. What side effects did anyone have from clomid i have nausea my right side were my overy is hurts bbs sore any one have this?


----------



## Colse85

KatCrazy it does feel unfair, especially as some get it so easily! :shrug:

mrsdavisthe1 I had very similar side effects, some nights the pain from my ovarys was really sore :sleep::sleep:

1st day of provera today. 
One thing I don't understand and don't know if any of you lovely ladies know the answer- I have taken provera 3 times now and each time I've been prescribed it I've had a different dosage. 1st time 2 tablets a day for 5 days, 2nd time 3 tablets a day for 5 days and now this time 1 tablet a day for 5 days. Very confusing!! The course where I took 3 a day was awful, PMT like no other! Probably the worst I've ever had :growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## ann89

I think I noticed.. Hot flashes, head aches, and constipation.. :(.. sucks.. but will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls

ann when do you get to start provera again? when i didnt ov the first round he made me wait until cd35 just incase the follie developed and i ov late

both times ive taken provera i have had to take 2 a day for 7 days

i am cd 15 today, we have been at it like crazy! we are following doc ordersm he told us to bd every day from cd12-cd18, we were just doing every other up until cd12 and will just do every other after cd18.


----------



## KatCrazy

Colse85 said:


> KatCrazy it does feel unfair, especially as some get it so easily! :shrug:
> 
> mrsdavisthe1 I had very similar side effects, some nights the pain from my ovarys was really sore :sleep::sleep:
> 
> 1st day of provera today.
> One thing I don't understand and don't know if any of you lovely ladies know the answer- I have taken provera 3 times now and each time I've been prescribed it I've had a different dosage. 1st time 2 tablets a day for 5 days, 2nd time 3 tablets a day for 5 days and now this time 1 tablet a day for 5 days. Very confusing!! The course where I took 3 a day was awful, PMT like no other! Probably the worst I've ever had :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:

That is a bit strange, they upped my dose when it took forever for the AF to show, but if it worked for you on a lower dose then I don't see why you would need to take extra. The PMS on 3 a day is very unpleasant like you say.


----------



## ann89

Well I just called the dr. today and let him know about my scan. And the nurse said she'll show him my scan pics and call me back to let me know what the next step is.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok girls I'm freaking out despite my best efforts not to. :nope:

Just spoke to the doctor, and my hubby's got "low count". She is referring him to a urologist. I just can't believe it. Obviously my cycles are long and anovulatory, and now we have more issues to deal with?! :cry: I'm so upset. We did everything the "right way" - I finished grad school and got a good job, hubby's got a good job, we got married, we got a house, then started TTC. If I had known this would be so hard and take so long, we would have started this whole process long ago. I just really can't believe now we have 2 strikes against us. I think turning 30 in a few weeks is making this even harder. 

Anyone have any success stories to help cheer me up??


----------



## Lily7

awk lisa I am so sorry to hear that, I sometimes feel like that too because we also done everything the right way. Hope your okay hunni xx


----------



## Lily7

ann - let us know what the doc says, good luck x


----------



## ann89

Lisa :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry... I hope they figure things out! 

Talked to the dr. and he said I can start provera on September 24th.. and then I'll be starting 50mg of clomid AGAIN.. ugh.. O, well. He said he'll up the dose if this next cycle on 50mg doesn't work.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

lisa i am so sorry sweetie god will bless you guys we just have to have the faith.
ann89: i dont understand why he dont wanna up it till next cycle.

here is my update: clomid days 3-7 100mg
Hcg shotregnyl
u/s on the 12th hoping everything goes well for all of us that would be nice to all get a bfp at the same time.

lilly7: how is everything your way?


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> lisa i am so sorry sweetie god will bless you guys we just have to have the faith.
> ann89: i dont understand why he dont wanna up it till next cycle.
> 
> here is my update: clomid days 3-7 100mg
> Hcg shotregnyl
> u/s on the 12th hoping everything goes well for all of us that would be nice to all get a bfp at the same time.
> 
> lilly7: how is everything your way?

I hope you ovulate this upcomming cycle! Aweseome your on 100mg and the hcg shot! 

Ya, I'm not sure why he just wouldn't up the dose either.. :( He said some people who don't ovulate on the first cycle of 50mg clomid will usually the next cycle.. because it just takes your body to get used to it.. :dohh: O, well. I guess!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok girls I'm freaking out despite my best efforts not to. :nope:
> 
> Just spoke to the doctor, and my hubby's got "low count". She is referring him to a urologist. I just can't believe it. Obviously my cycles are long and anovulatory, and now we have more issues to deal with?! :cry: I'm so upset. We did everything the "right way" - I finished grad school and got a good job, hubby's got a good job, we got married, we got a house, then started TTC. If I had known this would be so hard and take so long, we would have started this whole process long ago. I just really can't believe now we have 2 strikes against us. I think turning 30 in a few weeks is making this even harder.
> 
> Anyone have any success stories to help cheer me up??

So sorry Lisa, just remember there is still hope and we are all here to support you. Hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> Lisa :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry... I hope they figure things out!
> 
> Talked to the dr. and he said I can start provera on September 24th.. and then I'll be starting 50mg of clomid AGAIN.. ugh.. O, well. He said he'll up the dose if this next cycle on 50mg doesn't work.

Hi Anne, my doc also did this after a failed 50 mg dose, said the same really, think it is because the lower the dose the better, from a side effects point of view as clomid can effect your CM. I felt the same as you though just felt like we were wasting time! Hope it works for you. 

kat


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hey ladies today is my last day of clomid.
how is everyone feeling today?
I hope we all get our bfps be bump buddies.


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hey ladies today is my last day of clomid.
> how is everyone feeling today?
> I hope we all get our bfps be bump buddies.

Also my last day of clomid, fingers crossed!


----------



## ann89

I've been getting ewcm for the past two days... and my opks was the darkest it's been for this cycle. Hopefully that's all a good sign!


----------



## Colse85

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok girls I'm freaking out despite my best efforts not to. :nope:
> 
> Just spoke to the doctor, and my hubby's got "low count". She is referring him to a urologist. I just can't believe it. Obviously my cycles are long and anovulatory, and now we have more issues to deal with?! :cry: I'm so upset. We did everything the "right way" - I finished grad school and got a good job, hubby's got a good job, we got married, we got a house, then started TTC. If I had known this would be so hard and take so long, we would have started this whole process long ago. I just really can't believe now we have 2 strikes against us. I think turning 30 in a few weeks is making this even harder.
> 
> Anyone have any success stories to help cheer me up??


:hug: Try to stay positive hunni, I know this is easier said than done when it feels like the whole world is against you. Low count doesn't neccessarily mean it won't happen for you guys. :dust:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

KatCrazy 
Ann89 fx'ed for us and everyone else i ordred my injection hcg i am so excited i was stressed


----------



## ann89

KatCrazy said:


> mrsdavisthe1 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies today is my last day of clomid.
> how is everyone feeling today?
> I hope we all get our bfps be bump buddies.
> 
> Also my last day of clomid, fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Goodluck mrsdavisthe1 and katcrazy!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

goodluck to you too ann89


----------



## Lisa92881

Ann - Hooray for EWCM!

Kat - Nice! Hope you ov soon!

I'm feeling a bit more optimistic today ladies. Coming back to reality and reminding myself that a million things can affect an SA, and a BFP is still possible even with low count. I kind of refuse to accept that we might have two things working against us (is that bad?! :rofl:) and I'm remaining hopeful that once we get me ovulating, things will get moving in the right direction. My lack of egg is clearly the biggest obstacle! :dohh:


----------



## ann89

I shouldn't have googled ivf and etc! Ugh! Now I'm thinking clomid isn't even going to work for me. I looked up reasons why you would have clomid resistence.. and one of the main this was pcos and having high testosterone and insulin resistence.. Which I know I have the high testosterone but I'm not sure if I have the insulin part.. Ugh.. driving myself insane!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sometimes I wish Google didn't exist! Last night when I was Googling low sperm count and all that my husband looked over and said "Don't obsess over this. It could be cause of so many different things". :blush:


----------



## ann89

I know me too! Sometimes I wish a lot of things didn't exsist... Google, Facebook, and etc. Right now I think I need to stay away from google. I'm freaking out thinking clomid isn't going to work now and I'll have to resort to expensive ivf. Starting to get scared I won't have anymore kids.


----------



## Lily7

hi eveyone, i agree about google, i drive myself crazy all the time. I hope everyone is well, i am cd18 today and no idea when i ov or if i deffo did, but my boobs are v v sore and kind of swollen, i read on google that can happen after ov, something about progesterone/oestrogen.......not quite sure!

good luck everyone :)


----------



## ann89

Hey lily I was wondering do you ovulate at all on you own? 


I was just wondering because I havn't since I had my daughter.. and just seeing if you don't also so maybe I can look forward to 100mg of clomid..


----------



## Lily7

Hey ann, no I don't ovulate on my own :( I wish I did, I really really hope I have ov this time, when do you get to start provera again..... Good luck x


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, just thought I would check in, CD 8 so not a lot happening at the moment to be honest, got my acupuncture consultation Tues. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## ann89

Dr. said to start provera on the 24th.. But I almost just want to go ahead and start it!! ugh! But I guess I better listen to the dr. ... 

I really hope you've ovulated Lily! Has your dr. ever thought about putting you on metformin also?


----------



## ann89

KatCrazy said:


> Hi, just thought I would check in, CD 8 so not a lot happening at the moment to be honest, got my acupuncture consultation Tues.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

When you go for acupuncture .. what do you have to ask for? I thought about maybe trying it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies. I got my hubby's SA results in the mail. Maybe I'm being dense , but they don't seem "that bad"....thoughts?? Be honest!!

*Total sperm count:* 48.0 million/mL normal: >60 *World Health Org says 20 is normal?? Or am I reading this wrong: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/normal-sperm-count.html

*Motility:* 40% normal: >60% *Again, World health org says something different. They say 50% is normal. https://www.uhmc.sunysb.edu/urology/male_infertility/SEMEN_ANALYSIS.html

*Kinetics:* 3=Straight ahead, moderate speed. (This is done on a scale of 0, 1, 1+, 2, 2+, 3, 3+, 4) Normal: between 3+ and 4


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> KatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just thought I would check in, CD 8 so not a lot happening at the moment to be honest, got my acupuncture consultation Tues.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> When you go for acupuncture .. what do you have to ask for? I thought about maybe trying it.Click to expand...

Hi, will be the first time I go on Tues so will let you know what they say, I'm sure they will just ask me all about the PCOS and treatment I'm currently using.


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. I got my hubby's SA results in the mail. Maybe I'm being dense , but they don't seem "that bad"....thoughts?? Be honest!!
> 
> *Total sperm count:* 48.0 million/mL normal: >60 *World Health Org says 20 is normal?? Or am I reading this wrong: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/normal-sperm-count.html
> 
> *Motility:* 40% normal: >60% *Again, World health org says something different. They say 50% is normal. https://www.uhmc.sunysb.edu/urology/male_infertility/SEMEN_ANALYSIS.html
> 
> *Kinetics:* 3=Straight ahead, moderate speed. (This is done on a scale of 0, 1, 1+, 2, 2+, 3, 3+, 4) Normal: between 3+ and 4

Hi Lisa, I'm certainly no expert, with my OH the doc just told us he was fine so didn't really look at the details.

I think your right his results look pretty good don't they?! I think definitely worth talking through with the doc again as it may put your mind at rest a little. :happydance:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

omg guys i am so scared and nervous that i am not gonna ovulate on clomid i was on 100 mg 5 days. i go in monday for a scan omg fx'ed guys i even went a took a progesstrone test today.


----------



## Lily7

ann89 said:


> Dr. said to start provera on the 24th.. But I almost just want to go ahead and start it!! ugh! But I guess I better listen to the dr. ...
> 
> I really hope you've ovulated Lily! Has your dr. ever thought about putting you on metformin also?

Hi ann, the doc has never mentioned metformin, I only know about it from being on here. I am going to ask him about it the next time I have an appt with him. I am cd20 today and have really really sore boobs, I have been reading online that it can be an early pg sign AND it can happen because of ovulation which I have not experienced since ttc so not sure! 

I hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi lilly7 how are you?


----------



## Lily7

I am okay thanks, just sore boobs, cd20. How are you?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am doing okay just nervous about mon cd 10


----------



## Lily7

good luck for Monday, I hope you have some nice big mature follicles :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

thank you


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> I am okay thanks, just sore boobs, cd20. How are you?

Hi lily, sore bb's can def be an early pregnancy sign, as you say it is also experienced following ovulation, I always get very sore bb's. Fingers crossed for you that's it's the 1st one! :flower:


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> i am doing okay just nervous about mon cd 10

Good luck for tomorrow hun. X


----------



## Lisa92881

My first few cycles off bcp, I got positive opks and had realllllly sore boobs in the TWW. I had never experienced that before! So it sounds like you ovulated, and if it's not already a preg symptom, you might be on your way to that BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls, I have never had sore boobs like this but deep down I know it is probably from ovulation rather than a bfp! I would love a bfp but I suppose ovulating for the first time is the next best thing!


----------



## Lily7

hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)

mrsdavis how did your scan go?

hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)
> 
> mrsdavis how did your scan go?
> 
> hope everyone is doing good x

I have my fingers crossed for you. I was quite sneaky with my results as my sis is a midwife at the hospital and looked them up for me the following day! :winkwink:


----------



## Lily7

thankyou kat, oh that would be good to have someone on the inside! lol


----------



## ann89

Picked up my metformin today. I start 500mg 1st week, 1000mg 2nd week, and then finially to 1,500mg. I hope it helps!


----------



## Lily7

good luck ann!


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> Picked up my metformin today. I start 500mg 1st week, 1000mg 2nd week, and then finially to 1,500mg. I hope it helps!

Hi Ann, I have been on metformin for a little while and have ovulated since I started taking it with the higher dose clomid. You may feel quite sickly for the first few weeks but it does pass I promise. I have also lost half a stone since I started it. Another bonus! :happydance:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi lilly 7 they were only 10 cm i go back in on firsday so we are hoping they grow


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> thankyou kat, oh that would be good to have someone on the inside! lol

Yes it does have a few perks! I have already lined her up for the delivery....just need to get preggers now....:dohh:

She delivered my other sisters baby. My lovely nephew Ellis.


----------



## Colse85

Good luck Lily and Ann!

I finished provera on Sunday and have AF today, so start my 100mg Clomid tomorrow!! Excited :wohoo:

Fingers crossed it makes me ovulate this month.


----------



## Lily7

good luck mrsdavis, I hope they grow, fingers crossed

kat, how lovely, that would be great

colse, thankyou, I am glad af came nice and quick for you, good luck this round


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, so I went for my acupuncture consultation earlier, just expecting to have discussion but turned out it was a chat followed by 30 mins treatment. All I was bothered about was the fact that I hadn't shared my legs for a few days :blush:.

Anyway he now knows everything there is to know about me, which I hope helps him put the needles in the right places. Also set up a code word for needles as I am terrified of needles, they are now 'noodles' :haha: The noodles being inserted sort of felt worse than I was expecting but once they were in it was fine, not a pain that will put me off, just a bit sharp if you know what I mean.

Not sure what it does to be honest but I figured in for a penny in for a pound, it certainly can't do me any harm.


----------



## KatCrazy

Colse85 said:


> Good luck Lily and Ann!
> 
> I finished provera on Sunday and have AF today, so start my 100mg Clomid tomorrow!! Excited :wohoo:
> 
> Fingers crossed it makes me ovulate this month.

Good luck, I do hope it works for you, will you be having any scans or progesterone blood test?


----------



## Lily7

ha kat that made me lol about the noodles, I think I would have to do the same if I were ever to start acupuncture as I am not too fond of them myself!

I hope it helps you, let us know how you get on, I am very interested in hearing about it


----------



## Lily7

mrsdavis, I seen you on the clomid users thread, here is the link to another one I am on which is really good, you should come and join, everyone should join, all the girls are lovely and I find it really helpful x


The clomid thread- if you take clomid please join and ask questions and get answers


----------



## KatCrazy

I think its more difficult for women like us taking the clomid etc to see if the acupuncture is effective. Obviously if I wasn't taking meds then started getting periods I would know it was doing something. Does this make sense! 

Anyhow I will let u know if anything feels different, next session Tues.


----------



## Lily7

yes it makes perfect sense, do let us know if anything feels different, good luck


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies. Just stopping in to say hi! Nothing much going on with me. :dohh:

Kat - Hope acupuncture works out for you! Interested in hearing about it after a few more sessions. I actually just got a reflexology session through Groupon....60 minutes for $35!! It was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I've never actually bought anything through Groupon! :haha: 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ann89

Today's my 2nd day on metformin and I've had some horrible diarrhea.. :/ But I'm going to stick to it.. so hopefully it will work in the long run!


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> Today's my 2nd day on metformin and I've had some horrible diarrhea.. :/ But I'm going to stick to it.. so hopefully it will work in the long run!

It is a bit horrid for a few weeks but if u can get through them it will be worth it and the tummy upset does go eventually although u still have to be careful what u eat, I could only manage crackers and a bit of fruit for a while! :growlmad:


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. Just stopping in to say hi! Nothing much going on with me. :dohh:
> 
> Kat - Hope acupuncture works out for you! Interested in hearing about it after a few more sessions. I actually just got a reflexology session through Groupon....60 minutes for $35!! It was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I've never actually bought anything through Groupon! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Last night I thought I could feel a dull ache around my left ovary, was probably just imagining it, lol! :haha:

I love groupon. Some great deals on there, enjoy the reflexology my sister says it's great, the therapist could tell all my sisters issues before she had even said anything.


----------



## ann89

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. Just stopping in to say hi! Nothing much going on with me. :dohh:
> 
> Kat - Hope acupuncture works out for you! Interested in hearing about it after a few more sessions. I actually just got a reflexology session through Groupon....60 minutes for $35!! It was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I've never actually bought anything through Groupon! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Wow good deal!


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> I love groupon. Some great deals on there, enjoy the reflexology my sister says it's great, the therapist could tell all my sisters issues before she had even said anything.

No way, that's crazy! Now I'm wondering when I should use it. I'm thinking of waiting until next cycle. I feel like this one's pretty much a wash. Haha!


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Lisa, sorry can you remind me what stage your at right now with pills, cycle day etc. It's hard to keep track with everyone! Struggle to remember my own to be honest. :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls just popped on to let yous know that I got my cd21 blood results back today, it is 41.9.......I have ovulated!!! woohoo finally in with a fair chance! x


----------



## KatCrazy

That's great news lily, really pleased for you, my fingers are crossed for your BFP! x


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Yay lily 7 i am so excited for you


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls, I really dont feel as though I am going to get a bfp though so trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> Hey girls just popped on to let yous know that I got my cd21 blood results back today, it is 41.9.......I have ovulated!!! woohoo finally in with a fair chance! x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Hi Lisa, sorry can you remind me what stage your at right now with pills, cycle day etc. It's hard to keep track with everyone! Struggle to remember my own to be honest. :haha:

Hey there. CD 85 :dohh: And I'm actually not on any meds :blush: but wanted to be part of this thread because I think I'm headed down that road pretty soon. I go back to the doctor on 9/27.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hey everyone i go in for another follicle check tommarrow so please pray that they have grown. As i will pray for everyone also


----------



## Lily7

good luck mrsdavis, I will be thinking of you and have everything crossed :)


----------



## Damita

:wave: can I join I have PCOS and have just finished my first 50mgs clomid pill :) Scan next Friday to see if I am going to ovulate :)


----------



## Lily7

Of course you can join, welcome everyone is really lovely in here, good luck for your scan on Friday :)


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> KatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, sorry can you remind me what stage your at right now with pills, cycle day etc. It's hard to keep track with everyone! Struggle to remember my own to be honest. :haha:
> 
> Hey there. CD 85 :dohh: And I'm actually not on any meds :blush: but wanted to be part of this thread because I think I'm headed down that road pretty soon. I go back to the doctor on 9/27.Click to expand...

Good luck with the docs, let's hope they get u on something to get you ovulating regularly. Let us know how it goes X


----------



## KatCrazy

Good luck mrsdavis and welcome damita. :thumbup:


----------



## Damita

Thank you :)


----------



## ann89

:Hi: Welcome Damita!


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hey everyone i go in for another follicle check tommarrow so please pray that they have grown. As i will pray for everyone also

Goodluck!!


----------



## ann89

Lisa92881 said:


> KatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, sorry can you remind me what stage your at right now with pills, cycle day etc. It's hard to keep track with everyone! Struggle to remember my own to be honest. :haha:
> 
> Hey there. CD 85 :dohh: And I'm actually not on any meds :blush: but wanted to be part of this thread because I think I'm headed down that road pretty soon. I go back to the doctor on 9/27.Click to expand...

I agree sounds like your headed down the road to using clomid. Which is a good thing if your having that long of cycles :) :thumbup: Can't wait to hear what the dr.s say at your appointment.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Thank you guys so one follicle on the right was 14mm today so i go back monday too see if grows to 20mm so keep fxed for me welcome damita


----------



## Lisa92881

Ann - Yes it would be a very good thing, these long cycles are so frustrating!!

Kat - Thanks, I'll definitely keep you guys posted. 

MrsDavid - Nice! Hope that follie gets nice and big by Monday!

Damita - Welcome!!

Random question...but it seems like you ladies have a lot of appointments for scans and whatnot, do you find it difficult to schedule them and/or to get time off??


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

lisa92881: its hard for me because we live an hour away and my husband works and is only off for 2 days so we try and make the apts on his days off


----------



## ann89

I'm a stay at home wife for now. So I don't have too much I have to work around.


----------



## Lily7

mrsdavis thats good news! my fingers are still crossed for you

lisa - up until now it has been fine for us because we had to go private as our nhs wasn't willing to help us so we just made our appts for the evenings but we have been referred onto the nhs to save us money and my very forst appt with them has had to be moved 3 times already, twice by them and once by me because of work, my husband and I both work so I think it may start to get a bit more difficult :(


----------



## KatCrazy

Mrsdavis, good news about the growing follie. :thumbup:

Lisa, i am having my treatment through the NHS and they don't do the scans, they have done the day21 progesterone test in the past but I no longer have this now the meds appear to be working. So I don't really have to go anywhere other than the docs for repeat prescriptions of metformin and my sis picks my clomid up from the hospital as she works there.

Update from me, on cd16, have ovulated twice on day 16 and once on day 17, my OPK was negative this morning so I hope I will get a positive tomorrow. I have read however that it's better to test around 2pm for LH surge not first thing so I may try again this afternoon. Don't want to miss it! :dohh:

Kat


----------



## KatCrazy

So it's cd17 today and my OPKs are still showing negative, bit worried now that im not going to ovulate. :nope:

Will just continue to BD every other day just in case.


----------



## Damita

ann89 said:


> I'm a stay at home wife for now. So I don't have too much I have to work around.

Me too :thumbup:

Clomid pills are done, bring on Friday with my egg scan :happydance:


----------



## ann89

I've been thinking about started my provera pills earlier then the 24th.. just because I KNOW I havn't ovulated.. no postive opks and my temps show I havn't.. I think I may just start them on the 20th.


----------



## KatCrazy

Cd18 and still no sign of ovulation, I don't think it's going to happen. Maybe I have got used to the clomid now and it's no longer working. :cry:

I suppose I am on my 6th cycle and they don't usually keep going past 6 do they. Next steps ovarian drilling or injectables, I can hardly wait!


----------



## ann89

Sorry to hear that Katcrazy!! :hugs:


----------



## ann89

I'm on cd 28 with no ovulation.. I'm suppose to start provera on cd 33.. But I'm thinking about just starting it tomorrow.. since I know I havn't ovulated.

I up'd my dose of metformin today.. to 1000mg. I only had one day of side effect on 500.. so hopefully I'll only have one day of side effects on 1000 or none would be nice :)


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> I'm on cd 28 with no ovulation.. I'm suppose to start provera on cd 33.. But I'm thinking about just starting it tomorrow.. since I know I havn't ovulated.
> 
> I up'd my dose of metformin today.. to 1000mg. I only had one day of side effect on 500.. so hopefully I'll only have one day of side effects on 1000 or none would be nice :)

Good luck with the next round Ann. X


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi everyone here is an update follie grew too 19mm so i tigger tommarrow at 10am and then on the 22nd we bd and then on the 6th or 7th i take a hpt fxed for me how is everyone else


----------



## Damita

Good luck :)

I am just waiting for my mid cycle scan on Friday


----------



## ann89

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hi everyone here is an update follie grew too 19mm so i tigger tommarrow at 10am and then on the 22nd we bd and then on the 6th or 7th i take a hpt fxed for me how is everyone else

Good luck!


----------



## Colse85

KatCrazy said:


> Colse85 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Lily and Ann!
> 
> I finished provera on Sunday and have AF today, so start my 100mg Clomid tomorrow!! Excited :wohoo:
> 
> Fingers crossed it makes me ovulate this month.
> 
> Good luck, I do hope it works for you, will you be having any scans or progesterone blood test?Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes I'll be having cd21 blood test. No scan though. Wish the nhs offered them! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

MrsDavis - Good luck!!

Ann - Did you decide to start the Provera today??

Well I've hit cd90! Argh! One week until my dr appt...I'm dying to get some answers and hopefully some MEDS! :haha:


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I take provera each month for 10 days, and then clomid 50mg days 5-9..I ovulate each month, but still not getting pregnant! I'm doing the clomid challenge this month, so maybe we'll see whats up...


----------



## ann89

What's the clomid challenge?

I decided I'll just start taking it on the 22nd.. Lol I don't want to take it too early from when the dr told me so he won't catch on..:haha:


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

ann89 said:


> What's the clomid challenge?
> 
> I decided I'll just start taking it on the 22nd.. Lol I don't want to take it too early from when the dr told me so he won't catch on..:haha:

Not exactly sure..it checks my fsh, I get blood drawn on day 3 of my period, clomid 100mg days 5-9 then blood work again on day 10


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

ohmyitschelsi: good luck too you
I hope we all get our bfps soon


----------



## ann89

I started my provera today!! Can't wait to start af now to start my next round of clomid!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> I started my provera today!! Can't wait to start af now to start my next round of clomid!
> 
> How are you ladies doing?

Good luck with your new round Ann.

Cd20 for me still no sign of ovulation, pretty sure it's not gonna happen this time round. Had 2nd session of acupuncture yesterday, felt really relaxing. No noticeable differences at this stage. Feeling a bit disappointed that clomid no longer working and it's my big 30 on Friday so I'm not getting any younger! :nope:


----------



## ann89

KatCrazy said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I started my provera today!! Can't wait to start af now to start my next round of clomid!
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Good luck with your new round Ann.
> 
> Cd20 for me still no sign of ovulation, pretty sure it's not gonna happen this time round. Had 2nd session of acupuncture yesterday, felt really relaxing. No noticeable differences at this stage. Feeling a bit disappointed that clomid no longer working and it's my big 30 on Friday so I'm not getting any younger! :nope:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I started my provera today!! Can't wait to start af now to start my next round of clomid!
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Good luck with your new round Ann.
> 
> Cd20 for me still no sign of ovulation, pretty sure it's not gonna happen this time round. Had 2nd session of acupuncture yesterday, felt really relaxing. No noticeable differences at this stage. Feeling a bit disappointed that clomid no longer working and it's my big 30 on Friday so I'm not getting any younger! :nope:Click to expand...


Hey there. Sort to hear that. And I feel your pain - my 30th is Wednesday.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

ann89: babydust to you are you gonna get any scans or anything?


----------



## ann89

Yes, I'll get a scan on cd 13. 

Today's my 2nd day of provera.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I stopped provera last wednesday...and still no af..spotting on and off in the beginning of the week and now nothing..i'm waiting for af so I can go get bloodword..should I have went when I spotted..I was waiting for full af...and now I am confused.


----------



## ann89

From what I've heared it can take up to 3 weeks for you to get af after provera.


----------



## KatCrazy

The day after acupuncture I had a stinking headache all day, this was the same last time so I'm guessing it's not a coincidence. I also had a couple of gushes of very watery CM today, I've never had this before so I'm thinking maybe it is also related. Out of interest do u have the watery CM? And if so is it at certain times in your cycle?


----------



## Lily7

hey everyone, havent been on in a few days so gona go catch up on the thread, just letting you know that I got a bfn and af came, so devastated that I got a bfn but at the same time am glad that I finally ovulated and had a 30 day cycle and got af on my own without provera. I am away to get reading now and catch up on everyone x


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> The day after acupuncture I had a stinking headache all day, this was the same last time so I'm guessing it's not a coincidence. I also had a couple of gushes of very watery CM today, I've never had this before so I'm thinking maybe it is also related. Out of interest do u have the watery CM? And if so is it at certain times in your cycle?

Watery can be fertile CM. Some people never get EWCM. :sex: just in case!! Hehe.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am so sorry lilly7


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

ann89: goodluck sweetie fxed for you


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> hey everyone, havent been on in a few days so gona go catch up on the thread, just letting you know that I got a bfn and af came, so devastated that I got a bfn but at the same time am glad that I finally ovulated and had a 30 day cycle and got af on my own without provera. I am away to get reading now and catch up on everyone x

Hi lily, sorry it wasn't your month, fx for the next one! looking on the positive side, you ovulated which is great news. :flower:

As u will see when you catch up, I'm not sure I ovulated this time round, will have to wait and see. Xx


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies not much here other then I'm on day 3 of provera now. And no more side effects from metformin other then that one day. But I have been VERY moody.. and I'm not sure if that's from the metfomin or maybe the provera?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Nothing new here still. :wacko:

Lily - Sorry! :hugs:

Ann - Glad you haven't had too many side effects other than the moodiness. Just be sure to be nice to your OH so you can still BD. :haha:

This weekend I need to go buy a gift for a friend's daughter's 1st bday party, and another friend's baby shower. I'm already dreading going to the baby store. It's getting harder and harder do stuff like that. :nope:


----------



## Colse85

Lily7 said:


> hey everyone, havent been on in a few days so gona go catch up on the thread, just letting you know that I got a bfn and af came, so devastated that I got a bfn but at the same time am glad that I finally ovulated and had a 30 day cycle and got af on my own without provera. I am away to get reading now and catch up on everyone x

Keep positive :hugs: xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: I had my scan yesterday and I had a 20mm follicle and a 11.4mm lining and loads of small follicles, the lady said I should ovulate this weekend. When do I book my blood test? I did book it for Thursday which would make me if I ovulated today 6dpo is this okay? I couldn't get a space on the Friday as they are fully booked :(


----------



## ann89

You ovulated on 6dpo? I'm confused Or am I reading it wrong.. Haha

Im on day six of provera and I upped my dose of metformin today to 1500mg.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey everyone! My doctor's appointment is tomorrow...hoping to walk out of that office with a prescrip for Clomid in my hand, and a smile on my face!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Make that a prescrip for Provera too, since AF still hasn't showed up! :dohh:


----------



## Colse85

KatCrazy said:


> The day after acupuncture I had a stinking headache all day, this was the same last time so I'm guessing it's not a coincidence. I also had a couple of gushes of very watery CM today, I've never had this before so I'm thinking maybe it is also related. Out of interest do u have the watery CM? And if so is it at certain times in your cycle?

Hi. I've just experienced the same thing today....I'm CD15 and have just had a few gushes of watery CM, which I've never had before. I also keep getting a dull ache, similar to period pain - I'm really hoping this might mean I'm ovulating. Everything is crossed!!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa- good luck at the docs I hope they get things moving for you.

Colse- let's hope the watery CM is a good sign for us!

Damita - sound really positive for ovulation, r u goin to be using OPKs or anything?

Update from me, currently on CD26, I tested with OPKs from day 10 to day 22 and didn't get a positive, so I'm not expecting AF on day 29/30 as per my previous ovulatory cycles. Will take a HPT just to be on the safe side but then will have to talk to Doc about next steps.

Had my 3rd round of acupuncture today, felt very dreamy this time, told him about the headaches following day and he changed a few of the places for the needles. I still get very anxious prior to treatment but once they are in I'm fine. Felt a few twinges around right ovary a few hours after. 

Hope everyone else is well and growing nice big follies! :flower:


----------



## Lily7

good luck lisa, I will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Well here's my course of action: 1. Get blood test (hopefully tomorrow) to check progesterone and make sure I didn't ovulate
2. Once that is confirmed, induce my period (she said with Progesterone, I'm guessing that's Provera? You ladies can confirm that I'm sure :))
3. Within 10 days of starting my period, have a hsg done to make sure my tubes are open and everything looks normal
4. If that's all good, start Clomid

I was hoping to go right to Provera/Clomid :haha: but I suppose it makes the most sense to make sure my tubes are open and all that. She also said many women get pregnant after their hsg because their tubes are flushed and fully open. So who knows. But at least things are moving in the right direction. :thumbup:

Thanks for all the well wishes and positive thoughts ladies. :hugs: Looks like I'll be an OFFICIAL member of this thread (i.e. Provera and Clomid user) very soon!! :rofl:


----------



## KatCrazy

Great news Lisa, sounds like it's all moving in the right direction for you. Provera is the progesterone but there are alternatives they can use. :wohoo:


----------



## Lily7

good luck lisa xx


----------



## KatCrazy

So just thought I would pop on to give u an update. CD29 today no AF and BFN, 100% sure I've not ovulated. So gonna give docs a call Monday, not sure there is any point in me taking another round of provera/clomid/metformin, done 7 rounds now, only 3 have made me ovulate and the last one was the highest dose of everything! :wacko:


----------



## Lily7

I hope you have ovulated, hope your ok kat.


----------



## KatCrazy

Fine thanks lily, just getting on with it and not letting it get me stressed as I know it won't do me any favours! Also trying not to let work get me stressed as my job is a bit up in the air at the moment. 

Trying to stay positive though and remember there are a he'll of a lot of people worse off than me. X


----------



## Lily7

Kat just take my aproach and remember that we fit our jobs around our life and not the other way round, I used to take my job so seriously and get stressed etc but the one day I just thought, we are all just a number and everyone is replaceable so concentrate on r lives 1st hand.

Just remember we are all here for each other x


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies sorry I havn't been around.. I've been a little busy.. I stopped my last day of provera on friday and now just waiting for af so I can start clomid again!


----------



## Lily7

lol I just replied to you on the other thread, I hope you are not waiting too long so you can get taking your clomid again


----------



## Lisa92881

I got my bloodwork done Wednesday so I should be getting results soon...which I'm sure will say that I did NOT ovulate!! I am anxious to start Provera and get on with it already!!

Any side effects I should be preparing myself for??


----------



## Lisa92881

ann89 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I havn't been around.. I've been a little busy.. I stopped my last day of provera on friday and now just waiting for af so I can start clomid again!

Hope AF comes soon!! How long does it usually ake after your last pill??


----------



## ann89

1st time on provera-- 2 days
2nd time on provera-- 3 days

I'm on the 3rd day right now after provera and no af yet...


----------



## Lisa92881

ann89 said:


> 1st time on provera-- 2 days
> 2nd time on provera-- 3 days
> 
> I'm on the 3rd day right now after provera and no af yet...

Oh man. Hopefully the 4th day will be the one. FX!

Random question, not sure if you ladies know - do many girls need Provera regularly once they take it, or does the body sometimes kind of like "reset itself" after taking Provera once?


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I have to take it every month to get AF...I went a few months without taking it...and nothing...so IDK could be different for other people.


----------



## ann89

Lisa92881 said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> 1st time on provera-- 2 days
> 2nd time on provera-- 3 days
> 
> I'm on the 3rd day right now after provera and no af yet...
> 
> Oh man. Hopefully the 4th day will be the one. FX!
> 
> Random question, not sure if you ladies know - do many girls need Provera regularly once they take it, or does the body sometimes kind of like "reset itself" after taking Provera once?Click to expand...

I've heared of some ladies who have taken provera once and it fixed their cycles but not very much.. But if your also taking clomid and you ovulate on it you should get your af by yourself.


----------



## Colse85

Had my cd21 blood test yesterday and called for the results today. Not good. Didn't ovulate and my levels were 1.1, lower than last time (1.8). Nurse was not sympathetic and didn't seem to care that I was upset on the phone. She said it looks like clomid isn't going to work for me and have I considered ivf. This was a massive shock to me as I hadn't even thought about this and assumed clomid would work for me, she is going to talk to the doctor and get back to me as to what to do next - try 150mg or who knows? I was very upset this morning and was sent home from work. Calmed down a bit now and a bit more positive. Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## ann89

WOW! I'm not even sure if the person on the phone was allowed to say that to you and reccomend ivf... just because you didn't ovulate on clomid.. They'll just try a larger dose until you've done the reccomended amount of cycles on it. And do you have pcos? You can also try metformin.


----------



## KatCrazy

Colse85 said:


> Had my cd21 blood test yesterday and called for the results today. Not good. Didn't ovulate and my levels were 1.1, lower than last time (1.8). Nurse was not sympathetic and didn't seem to care that I was upset on the phone. She said it looks like clomid isn't going to work for me and have I considered ivf. This was a massive shock to me as I hadn't even thought about this and assumed clomid would work for me, she is going to talk to the doctor and get back to me as to what to do next - try 150mg or who knows? I was very upset this morning and was sent home from work. Calmed down a bit now and a bit more positive. Hope everyone is ok. xx

Hi, I've had similar issues with nurses telling me the wrong thing, I always ask to speak to the doctor now as a result. I don't think the nurse should be suggesting IVF to u particularly over the phone! That is very careless and insensitive.

Anyhow u still have lots of options to explore, higher dose clomid, using metformin, injectables, ovarian drilling and I'm sure more things I haven't heard of! I hope your feeling a bit better that u were earlier. Xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Colse85 said:


> Had my cd21 blood test yesterday and called for the results today. Not good. Didn't ovulate and my levels were 1.1, lower than last time (1.8). Nurse was not sympathetic and didn't seem to care that I was upset on the phone. She said it looks like clomid isn't going to work for me and have I considered ivf. This was a massive shock to me as I hadn't even thought about this and assumed clomid would work for me, she is going to talk to the doctor and get back to me as to what to do next - try 150mg or who knows? I was very upset this morning and was sent home from work. Calmed down a bit now and a bit more positive. Hope everyone is ok. xx

Oh dear, that's just terrible!! Hope you're doing ok. :hugs: I agree, that doesn't seem like something the nurse should be telling you AT ALL, nevermind over the phone. Hang in there, and don't make any assumptions until you talk to the doctor.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

So i ovulated on 100mg of clomid i did clomid and i injectables and cant do that this cycle because my hubby has to see the euroligits so i am so sad&#57432;so i had testing on the 27th and my beta was at 5 so the doc says okay lets retest in a week or too so on the 3rd of oct i tested it was a <2 but on day 27 my pro was 7.1 and the third it was 4.8. But enough about me how about everyone else


----------



## Colse85

Thanks everyone. 

Ann, yes I have PCOS - diagnosed in april this year. 

My mum called the nurse this morning as she didnt like the way she spoke to me yesterday, her response was she didn't realise I was upset and "the problem with these young girls is they're impatient and when they want a baby they want one now, and they call from work and when they get results they don't like, they get upset" I was so angry, surely she's in the wrong job if thats her attitude?? Does she not realise every month we go through feels like a year. 
At lunch time I received a call from her saying that she has spoken to the doctor and I've got to do one more course of 100mg. If that doesn't work I'm to go back to hospital to discuss an operation on my ovaries to stimulate them or ivf, but it might be ivf is the only option that works for me. Either way I'm going to ask my gp to refer me to a different local hospital, which has an infertility clinic rather than a gynaecology clinic. I do not feel like I receive any support from the current hospital what so ever. 

Has anybody else had the operation on their ovaries? 
KatCrazy - is this the ovarian drilling you mentioned?


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Colse, isn't it strange how different each hospital is in the UK, you would hope there was a consistency in how they treat patients but I think we know from this thread how different it can be. 

That nurse sounds awful!! Like u say it makes you wonder why she is in a 'caring' role! I think that they will be talking about the Ovarian Drilling, I don't know a lot about it at this stage but will hopefully find out more at my next appointment and get booked in for it.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi all another update today is cd1 so our plan for this cycle is clomid and preseed


----------



## ann89

Colse85 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Ann, yes I have PCOS - diagnosed in april this year.
> 
> My mum called the nurse this morning as she didnt like the way she spoke to me yesterday, her response was she didn't realise I was upset and "the problem with these young girls is they're impatient and when they want a baby they want one now, and they call from work and when they get results they don't like, they get upset" I was so angry, surely she's in the wrong job if thats her attitude?? Does she not realise every month we go through feels like a year.
> At lunch time I received a call from her saying that she has spoken to the doctor and I've got to do one more course of 100mg. If that doesn't work I'm to go back to hospital to discuss an operation on my ovaries to stimulate them or ivf, but it might be ivf is the only option that works for me. Either way I'm going to ask my gp to refer me to a different local hospital, which has an infertility clinic rather than a gynaecology clinic. I do not feel like I receive any support from the current hospital what so ever.
> 
> Has anybody else had the operation on their ovaries?
> KatCrazy - is this the ovarian drilling you mentioned?

They won't go up to 150mg of clomid? Or try femera? I've heared some ladies can have clomid reisitence and them ovulate on femera.


----------



## Justwantababy

Colse85 said:


> Had my cd21 blood test yesterday and called for the results today. Not good. Didn't ovulate and my levels were 1.1, lower than last time (1.8). Nurse was not sympathetic and didn't seem to care that I was upset on the phone. She said it looks like clomid isn't going to work for me and have I considered ivf. This was a massive shock to me as I hadn't even thought about this and assumed clomid would work for me, she is going to talk to the doctor and get back to me as to what to do next - try 150mg or who knows? I was very upset this morning and was sent home from work. Calmed down a bit now and a bit more positive. Hope everyone is ok. xx

Hello sorry to jump in but please don't lose heart. I didn't ov at 50mg or 100mg but did last month at 150mg. There's definitely still hope for clomid. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies. Thought I'd share my embarassing story, as I'm sure you can relate... :blush:

I am close with my best friend's family, they are like my 2nd family. So yesterday we had a 1st bday party for my best friend's niece. (They had been together like 5 months, and "oops!" they were pregnant) Anyway, her uncle is funny and always teasing us about something, so yesterday he kept asking when we were having kids, and tapping his watch as if to say "hurry up", and all this stuff. Then as we're all sitting there, watching the baby open her presents... her cousin calls my name and I turn around and she goes to me "So, have you been to the doctor or anything yet?"...obviously my friend has shared with her family that we're having trouble TTC. I was mortified and just said "Yeah, but I don't want to talk about it", and turned back around. THEN I started getting all teary eyed, and her other cousin noticed and asked if I wanted to go outside...next thing I know I'm crying outside with her grandmother, aunt, uncle, cousins, my husband....all taking turns coming outside to see if I was ok. OH MY GOD was I embarassed. I'm usually ok just brushing off silly comments and questions from others, not sure why it got to me yesterday. But hey, that will stop all further questions from them I suppose!! And teach people not to bring something up that is none of their business!! 

I call the dr tomorrow for my bloodwork results, and I'm hoping she calls in my prescription for Provera. I'm dying to get this show on the road!!


----------



## Lily7

hey lisa, hope your ok, that sounds like the way I would get on if that happened to me, thats why nobody knows we are ttc.

good luck for getting the show on the road x


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Lily. How are things with you??


----------



## LunaLu26

Hello everyone...I'm new to the site and stumbled across this forum and thought it'd be a perfect place to start! I'm visiting the fertility specialist tomorrow after 2 long years of TTC on our own with not much help from the obgyn so I've got my fingers crossed that I get some answers tomorrow! My friend had a baby last december and was put on clomid by the same doctor that I'm going to see so hopefully we can hit the ground running..good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well my dr called in my provera and I'll be picking it up on my way home!! Here we go ladies. Not sure if I should start taking it tonight or wait until tomorrow, any thoughts??


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome Luna and good luck!!


----------



## Colse85

Quick update.....yesterday I noticed some spotting in my underwear and today have been bleeding lightly - very confused as I thought to have a period you have to ovulate. So called the nurse who said you can bleed without ovulating and she said it was a good thing my body has done it on its own. I'm to skip the provera and start 100mg clomid tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is ok, thoughts are with you all! 
xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay Colse!! Time for Clomid, woohoo!! :thumbup:

Question I may have already asked you girls (but I'm too lazy to go back and check) -- in your experience, have you needed Provera regularly to induce AF or have you ovulated on your own after Provera? I have ovulated twice in the past like 9 months, or at least got positive OPKs.


----------



## Lily7

hey girls, sorry Lisa I'm not sure :(

Well I got my 21 day blood results and I haven't ovulated this cycle :(


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> hey girls, sorry Lisa I'm not sure :(
> 
> Well I got my 21 day blood results and I haven't ovulated this cycle :(

Sorry to here that lily, it's so confusing isn't it ! Just when u think ur gettin there and the clomid is working then it doesn't. Hope you are ok. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Yay Colse!! Time for Clomid, woohoo!! :thumbup:
> 
> Question I may have already asked you girls (but I'm too lazy to go back and check) -- in your experience, have you needed Provera regularly to induce AF or have you ovulated on your own after Provera? I have ovulated twice in the past like 9 months, or at least got positive OPKs.

Hi Lisa, my understanding is that provera will only Induce your period, after that if the clomid makes you ovulate you will get your period but if not then it would be back to the provera to induce another period. Not forgetting the part where you could be pregnant! 

Hope this is what you were asking. X


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Kat, how are you?

Welcome luna :)


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> Thanks Kat, how are you?
> 
> Welcome luna :)

I'm good, just carrying on with the metformin until my appointment on the 24th. It's actually really nice to have a few weeks off without constantly monitoring what cycle day I am! 

Continuing with the acupuncture weekly, I really don't know if its helping at all but makes me feel like I'm doing something useful anyway. X


----------



## Lily7

thats good, you sound nice and relaxed :) x


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey chicks. Checking in to see how everyone is doing??

It was our 1 year anniversary Sunday. :wedding: We had a friend's birthday party Saturday and stayed there overnight, so we'll be celebrating this upcoming weekend. Hubby has planned a little weekend getaway. :thumbup:

Not much else going on with me. Still taking my Provera without any side effects, so that's a plus. Last pill will be Thursday so I hope to see AF this weekend. Crazy to think that this cycle is going to hit 120 days, argh!! :dohh:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hey ladies how is everyone? i am just wondering for those on clomid when did you normally o i bought some smilieyface digitals and havent gotten a smiley face yet


----------



## KatCrazy

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone? i am just wondering for those on clomid when did you normally o i bought some smilieyface digitals and havent gotten a smiley face yet

Usually around day 17, what cd are you on? X


----------



## Lily7

hey everyone, sorry I havent been on in a while, good luck Lisa! mrsdavis the one and only time I ovulated on clomid it was cd16


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi I'm new here to this forum. I'm currently on provera n clomid. The side effects drive me crazy sumtimes. Dis is my second mth trying


----------



## Lily7

Hi wanababy welcome to the forum and to this thread, what dose are you on and what days? I find it really helpful on here with ladies that understand and are going through the same thing :)


----------



## wanababy8909

I'm on 50mg of clomid I take them days 5-9


----------



## wanababy8909

I am currently 4days late with spotting, I took a test came out negative, mayb its too soon idk.


----------



## Gonzo11

Hi ladies!

we've been TTC for 6 months, no luck. I'm on my 2nd of 10 days of Provera and then onto clomid for 5. I'm curious if anyone has had many side effects from Provera. I've read lots of nasty things about the clomid, but not much on provera.


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, I've had sum headaches mild stomach cramps. Nt too many side effects for me. How many mg of clomid r u gona be takin?


----------



## KatCrazy

Welcome gonzo and iwanababy, I haven't really experienced many side effects from the provera, just maybe a more intense period, more moody and more severe cramps/backache.

I have had a lot more side effects with clomid to be honest but everyone is different and the majority of ladies on this thread have mild side effects, like hot flushes. I have a more emotional response and feel depressed and anxious during taking them and for a few days after.

So update from me, my hospital appointment has finally come round, will be tomorrow at 3.30pm. Will hopefully make a decision on what's next for me. 

Kat :flower:


----------



## Lily7

good luck kat

I havent really had much in side effects from provera and just mild ones on clomid, good luck everyone


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Back from a lovely surprise weekend away for our one year anniversary. :)

Finished my Provera Thursday, been spotting the past few days, and suspect AF will start for real tomorrow. Woohoo! :happydance: I had no side effects at all!


----------



## Lisa92881

AF is officially here!!! :yipee: I haven't been this happy to see her in over a year!!!


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies promise I havnt been hiding... Just busy . Today my lower right r
Side is tender I hope it's not a large cyst! I randomly took my temp this morning I havnt been temping this cycle and it was 80.1. Kinda higher then my past morning temps so may e I've ovulated? Not sure but I'm going to keep temping the rest of this cycle to see what they do.


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> AF is officially here!!! :yipee: I haven't been this happy to see her in over a year!!!

Great news, are you starting clomid today then?


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, so I had my hospital appointment yesterday to discuss next steps. Was given the two options I was expecting ovarian drilling or injectables. There are risks with both however I have opted for the ovarian drilling. This is basically a laparoscopy and 4 holes are drilled in each overy which then somehow kick starts your ovaries to produce the right hormones to ovulate. It's a minor operation under general anaesthetic with 2 weeks off work.

The injectables increase the risk of multiples but if the drilling doesn't work I can still have 3 rounds of this.

Operation will be early January, So going to relax for a couple of months! Will be really nice to not be worrying about which CD I'm on. Obviously I won't have much to report for a while but I'm going to continue reading the thread to see how you are all getting on.

Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> AF is officially here!!! :yipee: I haven't been this happy to see her in over a year!!!
> 
> Great news, are you starting clomid today then?Click to expand...

No Clomid yet! Have an hsg scheduled for Monday and then hopefully Clomid soon after. I asked for Clomid before the hsg but I couldn't convince my dr haha.


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> KatCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> AF is officially here!!! :yipee: I haven't been this happy to see her in over a year!!!
> 
> Great news, are you starting clomid today then?Click to expand...
> 
> No Clomid yet! Have an hsg scheduled for Monday and then hopefully Clomid soon after. I asked for Clomid before the hsg but I couldn't convince my dr haha.Click to expand...

Makes sense to have the hsg first i suppose as you don't want to stimulate lots of eggs if you potentially had some form of blockage in your tubes. Good luck, hope you get the all clear and you will be on the clomid before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Kat!! Ovarian drilling sounds interesting, I've seen people talk about it but never knew what it was. I hope that it works for you! :hugs: Until then, yes, relax!! It will be nice to not "have" to worry about TTC for a while.


----------



## Lisa92881

Do you girls know if Clomid ever prescribed starting day 8 or after?? The dr just called me back, because she wanted to touch base with the other dr who knew my history, and confirmed that "the decision about Clomid will be made after my hsg". Does that mean she may have me take it that late in my cycle??


----------



## Lily7

hey girls, I'm on day 6 of a 7 day course of provera, wish time would go quicker so.I can get on my 4th round of clomid. Hope everyone is ok, going to catch up on the thread now x


----------



## Lisa92881

Look how cute this is!!

https://www.cafepress.com/+lil_turkey_maternity_tshirt,177170812


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Soooo, I had my hsg yesterday and all was good with my tubes, so I was super happy. Then, my dr called today and goes "the good news is your tubes are open, the bad news is that you have a large polpy or fibriod". So now I need to have surgery under anesthesia to investigate, if it a polyp she can remove it then, if it's a fibriod I get referred to an reproductive endo, who has other surgical methods. Needless to say I got off the phone with her and completely lost it, I actually think I had a mini-panic attack which has never happened to me. I called my mom (who didn't even know we were TTC) in hysterics, she came right over, and I filled her in. Sigh...what an evening.


----------



## Lily7

Oh Lisa, I was so happy for you at the start of your post, I am so sorry it has worked out this way, I know it is easy said but not so easy done but please try not to think the worst, chances are she will be able to remove it herself without having to refer you further, did she say when this was going to happen? I hope you dont have to wait too long.

P.s. that is how I ended up telling my Mum we were ttc, some sort of a mini breakdown, it can all get too much sometimes, just know we are all here for you


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Lily. This TTC journey is truly longer and more difficult than I ever imagined it being. I have to call tomorrow to schedule the surgery. I'm also worried about how much time I'll have to take off work, I don't want people asking questions.


----------



## Lily7

Yeah I know what you mean, but just remember that this is way more important than work (thats what I have to tell myself) Tell them anything you want, they dont have to know the exact reason, make something else up, find out if you will need to be off for a few days or a week etc and either book it off as holidays or just tell them you are ... hmm let me think .... getting a mole removed under anaesthetic? or you had an abnormal smear and they are burning off some abnormal cells ( that is really common here and you need time off for that) Try not to worry though, thats the main thing


----------



## Colse85

Hello you lovely ladies! Haven't been on here for a while so going to have a read to catch up with where you all are :)

Update from me.....had my cd21 blood test on tuesday after 100mg clomid and I have finally ovulated!!! Yipee!!! My levels were 82.3!! Last two times they've been 1.8 and 1.1, so a massive change. Feel like AF is on the way soon which will be nice rather than taking provera. Hospital have prescribed 3 more months of 100mg. So happy I ovulated and hopefully won't have to go down the ivf route. 

Lots of baby dust to you all!! xx


----------



## KatCrazy

Colse85 said:


> Hello you lovely ladies! Haven't been on here for a while so going to have a read to catch up with where you all are :)
> 
> Update from me.....had my cd21 blood test on tuesday after 100mg clomid and I have finally ovulated!!! Yipee!!! My levels were 82.3!! Last two times they've been 1.8 and 1.1, so a massive change. Feel like AF is on the way soon which will be nice rather than taking provera. Hospital have prescribed 3 more months of 100mg. So happy I ovulated and hopefully won't have to go down the ivf route.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all!! xx

Hi Colse, great news about the ovulation and that level is really good. Don't forget your not out of the game until the witch appears! Good luck. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls. Soooo, I had my hsg yesterday and all was good with my tubes, so I was super happy. Then, my dr called today and goes "the good news is your tubes are open, the bad news is that you have a large polpy or fibriod". So now I need to have surgery under anesthesia to investigate, if it a polyp she can remove it then, if it's a fibriod I get referred to an reproductive endo, who has other surgical methods. Needless to say I got off the phone with her and completely lost it, I actually think I had a mini-panic attack which has never happened to me. I called my mom (who didn't even know we were TTC) in hysterics, she came right over, and I filled her in. Sigh...what an evening.

Hi Lisa, sorry to hear about your troubles, great news about your tubes and I'm sure you will be all back on track once the polyp is removed and you never know it will probably help things out. I hope your feeling a little better now, keep us updated on everything. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> hey girls, I'm on day 6 of a 7 day course of provera, wish time would go quicker so.I can get on my 4th round of clomid. Hope everyone is ok, going to catch up on the thread now x

Hi lily, are you taking 100mg again or will you be upping the dose? X


----------



## Lisa92881

Colse - Yeah!! Awesome news. 

Kat - Thanks. I've been able to calm down over the past few days and am feeling better about the whole thing. I have an appt on the 16th with the dr to discuss options. A friend of mine was saying she thinks this has been the 'plan' all along - I wasn't meant to get pregnant right away, so that this issue could be found and taken care of, so that when I do get pregnant there are no complications. I thought that was a nice way to think of it. :)


----------



## Lily7

great news colse!

kat they are keeping me on 100 again

lisa your friend sounds lovely, that is a really nice way to think of it


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> great news colse!
> 
> kat they are keeping me on 100 again
> 
> lisa your friend sounds lovely, that is a really nice way to think of it

Yeah I thought so too. She started the conversation off by saying, "Not to get all spiritual and shit, but....." :rofl:


----------



## Lily7

lol good friends like that are hard to come by!


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies this morning I was suppose to start the provera so I took a pregnancy test before I was going to start the meds and it had the faintest line that almost looked like an evap and I called my dr to see if I can have a blood test and got that done and it came back positive!!! Even after it looked like I wasn't going to ovulate from my ultrasound! I think I ovulated on the 26th


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG ANN!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaay!!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo:

So happy for you, reading that just made me cry tears of joy!!! You deserve it and I hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## Lily7

congrats ann! just goes to show docters arent always right! 

afm, still no af :( Its been 4 days and doesnt even feel like it coming, I ususally have af bh now after stopping provera .... what is going on!!!


----------



## ann89

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## KatCrazy

Omg Ann, I'm am soooooo happy for you! :happydance:

I bet your in shock aren't you, let this be the first of many on this thread. X


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Omg Ann, I'm am soooooo happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> I bet your in shock aren't you, let this be the first of many on this thread. X

Yes!! This is just the beginning of BFPs for our group!! :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

I am still waiting for af, I usually have it by now after stopping provera, I took a pg test but bfn :(


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> I am still waiting for af, I usually have it by now after stopping provera, I took a pg test but bfn :(

I hope af shows up for you soon Lilly so you can start a new cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> I am still waiting for af, I usually have it by now after stopping provera, I took a pg test but bfn :(

When did you stop it? I hope AF comes soon!


----------



## Lily7

Hi thanks girls, af is on her way, I havea bit of red/brown when I wipe so hopefully it will come full flow in the next day or two


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeahhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Lily7

thanks lisa :)


----------



## Colse85

Congratulations Ann!!! :)


----------



## Lily7

Well girls update for me, I STILL don't have af and I took my last provera not Monday past but the Monday before, I rang the hosp yesterday and they called me in for a scan this morning to see what was going on, the doc was baffled why no af as my lining is very thick, they took bloods to see what my eostregen levels were like to jusdge wether to wait for af or do provera again and they done a preg test aswell, obviously BFN! And the blood results showed af wasn't on her way so I have to get another prescription for provera and they now want me to up the dose of clomid to 150. 

I just have. Feeling provera and clomid just aint working with my stupid body :(


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> Well girls update for me, I STILL don't have af and I took my last provera not Monday past but the Monday before, I rang the hosp yesterday and they called me in for a scan this morning to see what was going on, the doc was baffled why no af as my lining is very thick, they took bloods to see what my eostregen levels were like to jusdge wether to wait for af or do provera again and they done a preg test aswell, obviously BFN! And the blood results showed af wasn't on her way so I have to get another prescription for provera and they now want me to up the dose of clomid to 150.
> 
> I just have. Feeling provera and clomid just aint working with my stupid body :(

I hope everything works out Lilly!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Lily I'm so sorry you're going through all that. :hugs: It's never good when the doctor is baffled, is it?! :dohh: I hope you just need a few more days of Provera and AF comes without having to finish the prescription.

Ann - How are you feeling??

Nothing new going on with me, just (impatiently) waiting for my doctors appt next week to talk about surgery!


----------



## ann89

I'm good here! Not much of a difference .. I had a really bad headache last night tho... My appetite seems to have increased also.


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls, well I got my provera prescription and I now have to take 100 mg 2 times a day (before it was 10mg X2 a day) so if this doesnt shift it then nothing will! he also said if 150clomid doesnt work this time then he doesnt think clomid is for me :( 

I am glad everything is going well ann

Lisa your appt will behere before you know it


----------



## ann89

Lily7 said:


> thanks girls, well I got my provera prescription and I now have to take 100 mg 2 times a day (before it was 10mg X2 a day) so if this doesnt shift it then nothing will! he also said if 150clomid doesnt work this time then he doesnt think clomid is for me :(
> 
> I am glad everything is going well ann
> 
> Lisa your appt will behere before you know it

I really hope the 150mg works for you! Have you also mentioned to the dr. about maybe adding metformin? Thats what I added my 2nd cycle I believed it helped me.


----------



## Lily7

ann89 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls, well I got my provera prescription and I now have to take 100 mg 2 times a day (before it was 10mg X2 a day) so if this doesnt shift it then nothing will! he also said if 150clomid doesnt work this time then he doesnt think clomid is for me :(
> 
> I am glad everything is going well ann
> 
> Lisa your appt will behere before you know it
> 
> I really hope the 150mg works for you! Have you also mentioned to the dr. about maybe adding metformin? Thats what I added my 2nd cycle I believed it helped me.Click to expand...

thanks ann, yes I have mentioned it to them but for some reason they do not want to give me it.


----------



## ann89

Uhh that sucks!!


----------



## jme84

Hey gals I have been stalking for a while and have a few questions. Just a little about me I am on my 3rd cycle of provera and clomid. First cycle clomid 50 mg cd5-9 cd 21 progesterone came back at 9.6 no o. 2nd cycle still with 50mg of clomid cd 23 progesterone came back 0.4 still no o. Will be starting clomid 100mg this next cycle.
My first question is my doctor prescribed me to take clomid cd 5-9 and cousin of mine and some of you ladies take your clomid cd2-6. Why differnt day?
Doing they only prescribed metformin with clomid for women with pcos? Thanks and :dust: to all!


----------



## Colse85

I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :happydance:

Did a test yesterday and I couldn't believe my eyes! I sobbed. Called the hospital and I'm booked in for a scan on 29th nov, should be 6/7 weeks then.
What a roller coaster! Last month being told I should consider ivf by a stupid nurse and now I'm 4 weeks pregnant! My boobs have been killing me and had mild cramping in my stomach, I just thought these were symptoms of af. I also just felt 'different' and been very tired. I know its still early days and long journey ahead so I'm trying not to get too excited. It doesn't seem real yet. I don't know whether the reason I fell was because this cycle I was so much more relaxed, I just had it in my head that clomid wouldn't work for me and I'd need ivf. I didn't even think we properly 'went' for it either compared to previous cycles! :sex: 

I wish you all lots of luck. Baby dust to all :hugs: xxx


----------



## KatCrazy

Congratulation Colse that's amazing! So pleased for you and may the good news on this thread continue. X :happydance:


----------



## KatCrazy

jme84 said:


> Hey gals I have been stalking for a while and have a few questions. Just a little about me I am on my 3rd cycle of provera and clomid. First cycle clomid 50 mg cd5-9 cd 21 progesterone came back at 9.6 no o. 2nd cycle still with 50mg of clomid cd 23 progesterone came back 0.4 still no o. Will be starting clomid 100mg this next cycle.
> My first question is my doctor prescribed me to take clomid cd 5-9 and cousin of mine and some of you ladies take your clomid cd2-6. Why differnt day?
> Doing they only prescribed metformin with clomid for women with pcos? Thanks and :dust: to all!

Welcome jme84, sorry I don't really know the answers to your questions, I think It depends on which doc you go to as to which days you take the clomid. With the metformin I do believe that it is prescribed when you have PCOS as its all to do with insulin levels and the metformin balances things out. Good luck with your next cycle. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> thanks girls, well I got my provera prescription and I now have to take 100 mg 2 times a day (before it was 10mg X2 a day) so if this doesnt shift it then nothing will! he also said if 150clomid doesnt work this time then he doesnt think clomid is for me :(
> 
> I am glad everything is going well ann
> 
> Lisa your appt will behere before you know it

Hi lily, sorry you have been having a tough time with the provera, this happened to me the last time I had to take it and I also had to have the higher dose which actually started a monster period before I had finished taking the course! So I'm sure it will do the trick. Glad to hear they have upped your clomid dose too. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Hello, I have just come back from Centreparcs which was lovely, and more great news on this thread, so pleased for you Colse! 

Well just thought I would let you know that my operation will be on the 12th January, with my pre op happening this Monday. Mixed feelings about the operation, sometimes I feel really excited as it can actually help your ovaries to function on a long term basis which would be excellent. Just a bit scared of being put to sleep as i have been lucky as to not need an operation before but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Lily7

OMG!!! congrats colse! so happy for you!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Kat thankyou, I hope this shifts it and I get to try clomid again, good luck for your op, is it the ovarian drilling you are getting done?

jme84 - welcome, I am no expert but from what I have read on here it seems the ealier you take it the more eggs and the later apparently you vet less eggs but they are more mature. I take mine 2-6 and have only ov once and I only had 1 egg so I dont exactly fit those statistics, I think every person is different though. As for the met, I am actually baffled on that as my doc wont let me have it, he says he doesnt agree with using it together with clomidm even though I have seen plenty of girls on here who are on both and some who have gotten a bfp on both! good luck


----------



## Lisa92881

Colse - Hooray!! Your news just made my eyes fill up wih tears of joy. Congratulations!!

Kat - Good luck at your appt. I also have to be put under for my surgery and am very freaked out about it!!


----------



## ann89

Colse85 said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Did a test yesterday and I couldn't believe my eyes! I sobbed. Called the hospital and I'm booked in for a scan on 29th nov, should be 6/7 weeks then.
> What a roller coaster! Last month being told I should consider ivf by a stupid nurse and now I'm 4 weeks pregnant! My boobs have been killing me and had mild cramping in my stomach, I just thought these were symptoms of af. I also just felt 'different' and been very tired. I know its still early days and long journey ahead so I'm trying not to get too excited. It doesn't seem real yet. I don't know whether the reason I fell was because this cycle I was so much more relaxed, I just had it in my head that clomid wouldn't work for me and I'd need ivf. I didn't even think we properly 'went' for it either compared to previous cycles! :sex:
> 
> I wish you all lots of luck. Baby dust to all :hugs: xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

So I've been doing opks just to keep an eye on things even though we can't really try this cycle, and I think they're getting close to positive! I would be so happy if I ovulated, since I didn't last cycle (the one that was 123 days) and did really late the cycle before (like cd42). Hope my body is getting back on track! Anyone know how to upload a pic from a iPhone??


----------



## Lily7

good luck lisa, I hope you ovulate :) Sorry I dont know how to upload pics :(


----------



## Lily7

kat how did your pre op go today?

afm - I rang the hospital today to see what to do as my af is desperately trying to break through, I was asking them if I can just stopthe provera now to let af come properly and start my clomid but they said no finish the course so today is day 5 of 7,Wednesday will finish me but tonight after they told me to carry on, I got a full bleed that I would class as cd1?!?! I am so confused on what to do, part of me is saying ring them back again in the morning and part of me is saying that I am sure they are sick hearing from me and just carry on .......... I just dont want to mess this up as they are saying if I dont ovulate this time then we have to look at other options ( even though I stillhave enough clomid left for another sneaky cycle after if this one fails lol)

What do yous think?


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily I would count today as cd1 since the bleeding is more then just spotting, but continue with the Provera since that's what they told you to do. Only 2 more days shouldn't make that much of a difference anyway.


----------



## Lily7

This is why I am so confused as I am supposed to take my clomid cd2 - 6 and cant take provera and clomid together :( soooo confusing! I just wish my body for once in its life would do something it is supposed to do :(

Anyway I am sure your bored hearing me whinge on! lol How are you?


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh. Hmm. I would just push the Clomid back a day then. 

I'm good. Nothing much happening here. Got my dr's appt Wed to discuss hsg results/surgery.


----------



## Lily7

Oh good luck for Wednesday, I hope you get started on clomid soon :)

I think I will see how the bleeding is in the morning and ring hem again, I hate to torture them but its always better to check if unsure.

They probably cant not wait until I get pregnant just to get rid of me after all the phoncalls and emergency scans with the clomid and provera both not working, even though they are most likely sick of me, they are always so lovely


----------



## Lisa92881

Me too. I hope she wants to schedule my surgery soon, but I have a feeling she's going to want me to get AF before it, which will mean Provera. Ugh. This is all so frustrating!

Yes definitely call your dr if it will make you feel better. Then you'll be totally sure. Just remember, they are there to help you, it's their job, so don't feel bad about bothering them! :)


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> kat how did your pre op go today?
> 
> afm - I rang the hospital today to see what to do as my af is desperately trying to break through, I was asking them if I can just stopthe provera now to let af come properly and start my clomid but they said no finish the course so today is day 5 of 7,Wednesday will finish me but tonight after they told me to carry on, I got a full bleed that I would class as cd1?!?! I am so confused on what to do, part of me is saying ring them back again in the morning and part of me is saying that I am sure they are sick hearing from me and just carry on .......... I just dont want to mess this up as they are saying if I dont ovulate this time then we have to look at other options ( even though I stillhave enough clomid left for another sneaky cycle after if this one fails lol)
> 
> What do yous think?

Hi lily, this exact thing happened to me and my doc who i talked too direct advised to stop taking the provera as it had done its job and start taking the clomid on day 2 as per usual, hope this helps.

My pre op was absolutely fine just urine sample, blood sample, blood pressure etc etc, lots of health questions. Roll on the new year! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

Lisa just think all this provera business will hopefully be worth it one day, I hope you dont have to wait too long

kat thats good your pre op went well I bet you just want it done and dusted now but it wont be long coming round. I was of that thinking with the provera too, that is why I initially rang them this morning and was unsure when they said no carry on, but I thought well, you know best, until tonight, BUT since I have been on here it has died away back to practically nothing again, just there when I wipe (sorry tmi). But tben I just took my second tablet not that long ago as I take 2 a day, 1 in the morning and 1 at night.

So confusing!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily - I was just wondering how you have got on today? What u ended up doing with the provera/AF/clomid situation!

Kat:wacko:


----------



## Lily7

Hi kat, well I have decided that today's flow was just too much to ignore so we are counting today as cd1 and not finishing the course of provera, I will take my clomid starting tomorrow. Thanks for asking, how are you?


----------



## KatCrazy

Oh good glad it's sorted. I was fine until I decided my bedtime reading would be about the general anaesthetic ! It just freaked me out that around 1 in a 1000 become aware during an operation, I know it's obviously highly unlikely this will happen to me but still ........ :sad1:


----------



## Lily7

Oh dont Kat! You should never read stuff like that! I am one to talk because I do things like that too, just try to put it out of your mind, like you say, it is HIGHLY unlikely, prob about the same chance of winning the lottery! lol


----------



## KatCrazy

I know I'm just being a bit silly! Lol. Will be fine I'm sure. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Ohh. Hmm. I would just push the Clomid back a day then.
> 
> I'm good. Nothing much happening here. Got my dr's appt Wed to discuss hsg results/surgery.

Hi Lisa, just wondering how your appointment went?


----------



## inpghttc

Hey ladies...I am on my first cycle with clomid 50 mg. Today is the day after my first positive OPK and I am in agony with ovulation pains. I usually get them pretty bad but it is worse than it ever has been. Mine is centralized and not on one side. I feel bloated, crampy, and it intensifies when I walk or go to the bathroom. Has anyone else experienced this?? I am confused as to why it is all over my abdomen instead of one one side. Also, my RE is only doing day 21 bloods to check my progesterone and is not monitoring me via ultrasound...Anyone have these pains and found out it was normal...I'm afraid of overstimulation syndrome!


----------



## Lily7

Hi there, Welcome to the thread.

I have never had the pains all over my abdomin, usually just on the sides where I imagine my ovaries are. When is your scan with them or have you had it already? Try not to stress out and if you are worried, ring them to see if they can scan you sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lily7

Lisa, how did today go?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Thanks for thinking of me. :) Appt went fine, just basically a consultation about surgery. Looks like my surgery will be scheduled for sometime in January. It will be a Friday which works out good, I can take the Friday off and be back by Monday. My obgyn is doing the surgery, and will be able to remove it if it's a polyp or a fibroid on a stalk. If it's a fibroid on the outside of my uterus, it will need to be taken care of by a specialist, but my doctor said there's usually a specialist floating around the hospital on Fridays, so she can call someone in if that's the case, and hopefully save me from having a second surgery.


----------



## Lily7

thats good Lisa, it all sounds very positive :)


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girls. Thanks for thinking of me. :) Appt went fine, just basically a consultation about surgery. Looks like my surgery will be scheduled for sometime in January. It will be a Friday which works out good, I can take the Friday off and be back by Monday. My obgyn is doing the surgery, and will be able to remove it if it's a polyp or a fibroid on a stalk. If it's a fibroid on the outside of my uterus, it will need to be taken care of by a specialist, but my doctor said there's usually a specialist floating around the hospital on Fridays, so she can call someone in if that's the case, and hopefully save me from having a second surgery.

We are January surgery buddies! Are you going to be taking any meds until then or is it a bit of time off? I wonder why mine requires about 2 weeks off work I wouldn't think they would be very different. Is your via laparoscopy? :-s


----------



## KatCrazy

inpghttc said:


> Hey ladies...I am on my first cycle with clomid 50 mg. Today is the day after my first positive OPK and I am in agony with ovulation pains. I usually get them pretty bad but it is worse than it ever has been. Mine is centralized and not on one side. I feel bloated, crampy, and it intensifies when I walk or go to the bathroom. Has anyone else experienced this?? I am confused as to why it is all over my abdomen instead of one one side. Also, my RE is only doing day 21 bloods to check my progesterone and is not monitoring me via ultrasound...Anyone have these pains and found out it was normal...I'm afraid of overstimulation syndrome!

Hi welcome, I didn't really get any feeling before clomid as I wasn't ovulating but with clomid I would get a few niggles on the side, nothing like what you have described. I would say if it's a lot worse that you usually experience just to call the docs and see what they advise, hope it's all ok, kat.


----------



## inpghttc

Thanks ladies...I called my doc and they said it is a common complaint and means my ovaries are stimulated. I actually have gotten some form of ovulation pains since I came off the pill in June. This was just worse than usual. I took advil and it fades away last night and was gone this morning...whew! BD'ing was tough last night!


----------



## Jaydey89

Hiya i managed to find you haha!! :)

Im just waiting for an appointment to come through they said 4-6 weeks, I hope the letter will be here soon and they dont mean the letter will be 4-6 weeks telling me when the app is! 

Anyway how are you all doing? Is Clomid going well?

Speak soon
xxxxxx


----------



## Lily7

Hi jaydey, glad you found us! I hope your letter comes soon with your appt, I think it will :)

afm cd3 and day 2 of clomid, nothing really to report :( a couple of tiny niggles and thats it, no hot flashes nothing and I am even taking it late morning now to see if that makes a difference as I usually take it at night and well that hasnt worked so far.


----------



## Lisa92881

Kat - Hooray for a January surgery buddy!! :happydance: No meds or anything until then, basically everything is on hold until this is taken care of. I hope to start Clomid soon after my surgery though!! Mine isn't a lap, it's a hysteroscopy and D&C....so they don't have to make an incision, they go through the hole that's already there. :haha: I guess even if it's a fibroid on the outside of the uterus, they would get to it by making an incision on the inside of the uterus. That must be why the recovery time is so different. Are things kind of on hold for you as well until then, or continuing as normal??


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Kat - Hooray for a January surgery buddy!! :happydance: No meds or anything until then, basically everything is on hold until this is taken care of. I hope to start Clomid soon after my surgery though!! Mine isn't a lap, it's a hysteroscopy and D&C....so they don't have to make an incision, they go through the hole that's already there. :haha: I guess even if it's a fibroid on the outside of the uterus, they would get to it by making an incision on the inside of the uterus. That must be why the recovery time is so different. Are things kind of on hold for you as well until then, or continuing as normal??

Yep on hold, very nice and relaxed not thinking constantly about TTC 24/7! Not preventing though as u never know miracles can happen. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah. I wouldn't prevent in your position either. We are, since I'd hate to have a mc because it couldn't implant or whatever.


----------



## QueenTUT

Hi All! Was hoping I could join this group! I am on cd 6 and am doing clomid 3-7... Tried it last month with no luck and this month we will do an IUI if all the stars align and I get a pos opk next sun (doubtful). This month stinks with thanksgiving and I can't get any u/s to check follicles with the office closed...So we are relying on poas and faith! Im new to bnb and am always looking for any info you all have too...


----------



## KateLisbeth

Hi Everyone! I would love to join this group. I am on CD 4 and just starting my first round of Clomid. My DH and I have been TTC for about a year now with no luck. I have had PCOS for about 10 years. Looking for any advice/support you lovely ladies can offer! Thanks so much!
:flower:


----------



## Lily7

Hi and welcome to both of you :) 

What dose and days are you both on? I see your on 3-7 queentut, I am on 150mg days 2-6

It really helps me being along with people who are going through the same as me so I hope it helps yous too.


----------



## QueenTUT

I am on 50 mg this month... I did 50 last month too and because we were out of town for the fertile days we couldn't be monitored or do an iui so we relied on ourselves...I asked to do a day 21 test and my prog came back at 27 so way better than the 4 it was at without clomid...So that is good news but I really miss having u/s to see exactly what is happening and instead of trying to predict from opks =) they make me crazy! Thought about doing the smiley face ones this month... is there any benefit to them? I worry they don't work bc I don't trust something that just makes a smiley face... Im used to staring at lines =)


----------



## Lily7

I think the smiley ones are good but they are expensive. They take the guess work out of it because there are no lines to judge.


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome girls! 

Queentut - I used the smilie faces ones a while ago and they did work. I know a lot of girls really like them. Plus they actually do have lines - you're not supposed to go by them though, but when you take out the little cartidge stick, there are 2 lines and you can see when they get a little darker. Definitely not as dramatic of a difference as the opk's with lines though. I switched to cheapies after 2 cycles with the digi's.


----------



## KateLisbeth

Lily7 said:


> Hi and welcome to both of you :)
> 
> What dose and days are you both on? I see your on 3-7 queentut, I am on 150mg days 2-6
> 
> It really helps me being along with people who are going through the same as me so I hope it helps yous too.


I am on 50 mg days 3-7. It really does help knowing there are others out there going through similar situations. Thanks for replying back!!


----------



## Lily7

No problem Kate, are you getting scanned or anything? 

Afm - I finished my clomid yesterday, cd7 today and going in for a scan on Friday, very nervous and worried that it will be bad news :(


----------



## QueenTUT

Fxed Lily... I go into any appointment not expecting good or bad news... I am sure eventually I will change and expect only bad news but the optimist in me tells me not to yet. 

Thanks for all the advice on the smileys... I figure this month ill spend the $ just bc Im not getting ultra sounds and I don't want to waste the trigger shot on my interpretation of the lines... and bc Im neurotic I will probally bust them open and look at the lines Lisa =) thanks for the info


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> No problem Kate, are you getting scanned or anything?
> 
> Afm - I finished my clomid yesterday, cd7 today and going in for a scan on Friday, very nervous and worried that it will be bad news :(

You never know that extra 50mg may have done the trick the time, I will cross my fingers for you. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread! I have been through 7 rounds of clomid so if you have any questions I may be able to help! Continuing with my metformin until my ovarian drilling operation in January. I may still need to use clomid following the op just need to see how my body reacts first. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Kat it looks like I may abandon you as a January surgery buddy. :blush: I got a message from my dr's office today saying they had a cancellation for next Fri and they might be able to get me in then. I have to call back tomorrow, so we'll see!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls and Kat I hope so, I really do!

Lisa, I cant wait until you call them back to find out :)


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Kat it looks like I may abandon you as a January surgery buddy. :blush: I got a message from my dr's office today saying they had a cancellation for next Fri and they might be able to get me in then. I have to call back tomorrow, so we'll see!

That's great news Lisa, the sooner the better I say! X


----------



## Lily7

Girls I am feeling down, going in for my scan on Friday and I already know the results in my head, I feel NOTHING down there, calm as the ocean, nothing :( My husband cant get off work to come with me Friday so I have to go by myself and I just know that I will ball my eyes out like a big baby :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Girls I am feeling down, going in for my scan on Friday and I already know the results in my head, I feel NOTHING down there, calm as the ocean, nothing :( My husband cant get off work to come with me Friday so I have to go by myself and I just know that I will ball my eyes out like a big baby :(

:hugs: I know it's hard but try and stay positive, you never know. Anyone else that might be able to go with you on Friday??


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Lisa, sorry for being a whinge bag, No nobody else knows we are ttc except my Mum and I wouldnt expect her to come, its at 08:40 in the morning and it is across town in rush hour traffic, I am just preparing myself for the worst and anything better than that will be a bonus.

Have you called your dr's office yet?


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> Girls I am feeling down, going in for my scan on Friday and I already know the results in my head, I feel NOTHING down there, calm as the ocean, nothing :( My husband cant get off work to come with me Friday so I have to go by myself and I just know that I will ball my eyes out like a big baby :(

Hi lily, I definitely understand how shitty you must be feeling, I had a few clomid rounds like this where I just knew it hadn't worked and had to wait for day 21 bloods to confirm this. On one particular occasion when I was returning from my results I bumped into a friend who told me she was 11 weeks pregnant, 1st month of trying.

Believe me I balled my eyes out that night!

Stay strong, you never know it may not be what you expect, will be thinking of you. X


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Kat, I am so sorry that happened to you, I will let you know after my scan on friday x


----------



## QueenTUT

I hOpe you get some good news, it sucks we know our bodies so well and don't need scans to show us things. It's a blessing and a curse to be so in tuned with everything.


----------



## Colse85

How did your scan go Lily7?


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, thanks for asking, well my instincts were right, it hasnt worked again, I am being put onto tamoxifen next to try while I wait for a review appt to discuss injections. I hate all the waiting around though, I would rather just get into it, I have to wait until cd28 take a pg test then start provera, I suppose it could be worse, I usually have to wait until cd35.

How are you girls doing?


----------



## QueenTUT

Sorry to hear that lily... Waiting around and numbering our days makes this process even harder... Sending you lots of positive thoughts! 

I go in today for an IUI... fingers xed


----------



## Lily7

thanks and good luck for today, let us know how you get on


----------



## Colse85

Sorry to hear that Lily. Sending you lots of baby dust.

I went for my first scan today, it confirmed I'm 6 weeks 6 days, it measured 8.8mm and we saw the little heart beating. Very emotional! 

Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## Lily7

Colse, that is great news, Im sure it was a great feeling watching that on the screen, thanks for the luck, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi girls, just thought I would check in, not much happening with me though! Lily, sorry to hear u hadn't ovulated as you suspected, just remember your doing everything you can and there are still loads of options open to you if clomid snt effective.

Colse, great to here u have had a scan sounds lovely! Xx


----------



## Lily7

Hi Kat great to hear from you again, how are you? I know, your right, as I expected ..... I think the doctors think we are stupid but we really do know our own bodies dont we? January wont be long in coming around for you x


----------



## Nicmama4

Hi!! Is it ok if I jump on here? I am on my first cycle of 50mg clomid and am on day 15. So far no + opk but some cramping today so I'm hoping O is coming soon!! Anybody waiting to O?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi and welcome! I'm still just a wannabe Clomid taker, though I have taken Provera once. :winkwink: I have an appt next week where I hope to get my prescription. Hope you ov soon!! Share your story with us. :)


----------



## Nicmama4

Thanks! I have pcos, was diagnosed about 6 years ago when I was having trouble getting preg with #2 (my first was a happy surprise!) doc put me on metformin and I was preg in less than a month! I've had 2 natural pregnancies since (one ended in m/c) so we are now trying for our fourth and last! My cycles have completely stopped for the past year so my ob put me on provera to get AF and I started clomid days 5-9. Currently day 16 and waiting to test today with opk. Not sure how optimistic I'm feeling about o'ing but keeping at it anyway! Poor hubs is getting tired!! ;)

Silly question - you all have those cute little pics and graphics on your profile, how do I do that? Thanks and hope all is well :)


----------



## Lily7

Hi and welcome nicmama :)


----------



## Lily7

How is everyone,anyone waiting to test? queentut, how about you?

I have an appt tomorrow to discuss injections, I am nervous, I just wish they could get me ovulating!


----------



## QueenTUT

HI there! I am doing alright... i have been testing the trigger out and seeing how it fades and its getting darker... ill post the pic of them... still not convinced its a bfp but got bloodwork today... last trigger took 12 days but it got fainter as time went on not darker so fingers xed... i used an opk today and there wasn't even a second line and was wondering do you have to get a pos opk as well to show your preg? or can it just be an hpt? i noticed some ladies put a pos opk and a pos hpt and just didn't know if that was always the case sometimes the case or rare... anyone know? 

how is everything going for you? and everyone else? :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## QueenTUT

Lily7 said:


> How is everyone,anyone waiting to test? queentut, how about you?
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow to discuss injections, I am nervous, I just wish they could get me ovulating!

Goodluck tomorrow with your appointment... i hope they can make you feel as comfortable as possible with lots of good answers/info


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi everyone, sorry queentut I don't know the answer to your queries, I don't know anything about the trigger shots and things.

Lily, they gave me the option of the injectables or ovarian drilling and as u know I decided to have a go at the drilling despite the fact that there is more waiting around for the op. the rest has done me good to be honest!

The weeks are going sooooo fast, I know i will be under the knife before I know it! X
:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily - What are injectibles??


----------



## Lily7

looking good queentut, I hope this will be your bfp

Well girls, imo I thought the appt was a waste of time, it was just to get me registered to use the injections but there is a waiting list, he wasnt certain of a date but said it is several months long and it would be well into the new year :( Kat they didnt give me an option, Lisa, it is used as ovulation induction, he said you inject yourself every day and go for monitoring a few times a week by bloods and scanning until you ovulate. In the meantime I am going to be using the tamoxifen this up coming cycle, wish me luck girls

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> looking good queentut, I hope this will be your bfp
> 
> Well girls, imo I thought the appt was a waste of time, it was just to get me registered to use the injections but there is a waiting list, he wasnt certain of a date but said it is several months long and it would be well into the new year :( Kat they didnt give me an option, Lisa, it is used as ovulation induction, he said you inject yourself every day and go for monitoring a few times a week by bloods and scanning until you ovulate. In the meantime I am going to be using the tamoxifen this up coming cycle, wish me luck girls
> 
> Hope you are all well xx

Good luck lily! :xmas12:


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Kat, not long for you to wait now, January will be here in no time, it has flown in since you got your date


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily - Well hopefully you won't need the injections and tamoxifen will do the trick for you!

Kat - Like Lily said, I can't believe how time has flown! It's almost time for your surgery!! Yay!


----------



## KatCrazy

I know it's definitely flown so far! With the holidays coming up too I think it will be happening before I know it! The waiting around is the worst part I think. Xx

Babydust to all! X


----------



## SKP

So new to clomid and progesterone, was prescribed it today.

My questions:

When do i take them, and I have 7 different times to do blood tests, when do i do them as well?


----------



## QueenTUT

People take clomid on different days depending on when ur dr says to. I took it in cd 3-7. Then I took progesterone the day after I knew I ovulated to help if I got pregnant to sustain the pregnancy. I took it until I got my period. As for 7 bloodwork write ups all I had to do was day 21 progesterone chk to see if I ovulated and one beta at the end to see if I was pregnant. So someone else might be able to tell u more but that's what I know :)


----------



## SKP

So provera and progesterone is different? Im taking progesterone to induce a period so i can start clomid


----------



## jess214

Hello Ladies,


Sorry to just jumb in ;)...Been following this tread and finally decided to post.

I've been TTC # 2 since Nov 2010. (I have an 8yr old daughter, concieved natrually), After 10 months of BFN I decided to go to my ob/gyn to get tested. I found out in Aug 2011, that I had a 5cm endomitrioma on my right ovary. I had a Lap done Nov 2011 (3 weeks ago) to remove a 5cm endomitrioma and some endo that had spread. I also had a dye test to see if my tubes were blocked (thankfully they wasn't)...Everything went great, she was able to remove the endo and cyst. She perscribe me clomid 50mg cycle days 3-7...Today I will take my first dose...Feeling a lil nervous...I have heard that clomid wosen endo....My doc said not to worried about it...Anyone in this thread have endo and is on clomid???


Thanks!


----------



## SKP

I started when to do what blood test


----------



## jme84

I would call your doctors office to determine what days he wants you to take your medicine and also find out what days he wants you to do testing. I believe it can be different for different women. Good luck!


----------



## SKP

He told me cd 3 for clomid, and progesterone if no af within 10 days. But i started so taking clomid in a couple days.


----------



## SKP

I have to go to the offfice again tomorrow, i will ask then when to take the blood tests


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> Thanks Kat, not long for you to wait now, January will be here in no time, it has flown in since you got your date

Hi lily, how's the tamoxifen going? I haven't heard of it before is it like clomid? X


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Lisa, was just wondering if you got booked in for the surgery? Didn't know if you might have even had it? Xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, we got our :bfp: on cycle 3 of clomid and this was after the blood test showed I didn't ovulate! I just ovulated two days after the blood test :wacko:


----------



## Lily7

congrats damita, that is a lovely early christmas present, h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Hi Lisa, was just wondering if you got booked in for the surgery? Didn't know if you might have even had it? Xx

Oops I thought I had posted an update on this thread! Yes I had my surgery on the 2nd and it went great. :happydance: She got the polyps out without any problems, and my recovery was very quick and easy. I got AF about a week after surgery, so it's onto a fresh new cycle. I also started Clomid this cycle, and just took my last pill last night. I'm only taking 25 mg, I hope it's strong enough!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

Hows the clomid going Lisa?


----------



## KatCrazy

Glad to hear the surgery went well, sounds like you are making good progress! Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :hugs:

The Clomid went well, I took my last dose Sunday. No side effects at all. :shrug: I kind of wish I did have some so that I knew it was working. Sigh. Trying to remain hopeful though, it's still early!!


----------



## SKP

Im going to start my progesterone, and if a period starts I will just stop them


----------



## Lisa92881

SKP said:


> Im going to start my progesterone, and if a period starts I will just stop them

Good luck!!


----------



## LucyP.

Hi ladies! My doctor just prescribed me provera/clomid. I am on day two of provera and was instructed to take clomid on cd5. Just wondering if the length of your period changed first cycle on provera?


----------



## LucyP.

Oh and hoping we all have good news coming our way 2012!!


----------



## Lisa92881

LucyP. said:


> Hi ladies! My doctor just prescribed me provera/clomid. I am on day two of provera and was instructed to take clomid on cd5. Just wondering if the length of your period changed first cycle on provera?

When I took Provera I expected my period to be super heavy!! It wasn't though, but it did last longer than usual, but mostly spotting. I think I had about 3-4 days of regular flow period, then 3-4 days of spotting. Good luck! What dose of CLomid will you be taking??


----------



## LucyP.

50 mg days 5 to 10. I am really hoping this is it! My problem is I don't ovulate regularly. Thank you for responding! Still trying to figure this all out. You start taking the clomid if you are still having your period??


----------



## LucyP.

Good luck to you! I see we are on the same dosage! I will be saying prayers for the both of us! Are you excited/anxious! How did your body react to the clomid?


----------



## LucyP.

Sorry I just realized you are on 25mg....well same days anyhow:)


----------



## Lisa92881

LucyP. said:


> Sorry I just realized you are on 25mg....well same days anyhow:)

Hehe yup I'm only on 25, which is why I'm nervous it won't work!! I haven't had any side effects other than being really thirsty - which may or may not be related to the Clomid! :haha:

Yes you start the Clomid even if you still have your period!


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, day 3 of 7 of provera here, nothing to report, hope your all well and welcome to the newbies x


----------



## LucyP.

Thank you! Same here goin on day four of provera


----------



## Lily7

oh yay Lucy, I am day 4 of provera today, hopefully our cycles will be close :)


----------



## SKP

Day 3 on progesterone! Spotting stopped today


----------



## Lily7

oh good, we are all so close :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow, team Provera!! :haha:


----------



## SKP

Technically my af is due today. The doc said if i dont start, take progesterone. But I started it 3 days, I knew it wasn't coming anyways. 

So Im going to take pro for 10 days, which will take me to cycle day 10, then 5 - 7 days later, cd 15-17, hopefully start. Then on the cd 3 take my estradol and fsh blood test, and start the clomid, for the next 5 days. Which takes me to cd 22. cd 21 take my progesterone blood test. Hopefully ovulate, and start by cycle day 26. 

Sound like a good plan?


----------



## LucyP.

I know this is great! Lily looks like we are down to the day...my doctor has me on provera for 10 days though. I am just hoping I get my af sooner than later it has been about sixty days which is very long for me:wacko: hence the provera. This is my first time taking it so fingers crossed....how many days after the provera do you ladies get af?


----------



## Lisa92881

LucyP. said:


> I know this is great! Lily looks like we are down to the day...my doctor has me on provera for 10 days though. I am just hoping I get my af sooner than later it has been about sixty days which is very long for me:wacko: hence the provera. This is my first time taking it so fingers crossed....how many days after the provera do you ladies get af?

I started spotting the day after I finished it, then got full AF 3 days later. Good luck!!


----------



## SKP

Im hoping with 10 days times 2 pills i wlll have a good af for once, then start clomid when i do. Pro should take me cycle 10 or so, or a bit earlier, then clomid can kick in on time to ovulate and hopefully haveva 26 cycle day if it dont work. I don wan long cycles, then i have to wait again for a while to start over.

Truly hoping it would only take a cycle or 2. Or taking these pills to help regulate myself.


----------



## Lisa92881

SKP said:


> Technically my af is due today. The doc said if i dont start, take progesterone. But I started it 3 days, I knew it wasn't coming anyways.
> 
> So Im going to take pro for 10 days, which will take me to cycle day 10, then 5 - 7 days later, cd 15-17, hopefully start. Then on the cd 3 take my estradol and fsh blood test, and start the clomid, for the next 5 days. Which takes me to cd 22. cd 21 take my progesterone blood test. Hopefully ovulate, and start by cycle day 26.
> 
> Sound like a good plan?

Maybe it's just me being dense, but no matter how many times I read this, it doesn't make sense. :dohh: Explain again??


----------



## SKP

Umm lol

Im confused myself lol. I think I take the pills for 10 days, 2 times a day for 10. Which is my 20 pills. Then after that I wait for af, when it shows, cd 3 i take clomid, also an estradol and fsh blood test.

Then on cd 21, I get my progesterone tested. Hopefully my af shows up and it becomes 26 days. Hoping.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh ok now I gotcha. Yes that sounds like a good plan!! Thanks for explaining again!! :haha:


----------



## LucyP.

Thank you lisa! How are you doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Good, trying to be patient, but really wanting to ovulate soon!!


----------



## SKP

I confirmed, i take it for 10 days


----------



## LucyP.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Lucy! I'm ok, feeling kind of down today, thinking that the low dose of Clomid isn't going to work for me. :shrug: Oh well!! Trying to BD every other night just in case, but last night I took an OPK and got upset when it was really negative, and had to tell my husband "Never mind!!!!" :dohh: Poor guy, good thing he's patient! Haha.

How are you??


----------



## LucyP.

Sorry to hear that....just stay positive it's possible you just missed your surge or maybe it is coming later than you think. Do you chart? I'm doing ok I take my last provera pill tomorrow so I'll just be waiting for af then. I have the stomach flu today though so I'm hoping that won't mess me up!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah I chart, so I know I haven't missed it. That's encouraging at least. I actually just did an OPK and the line was quite a bit darker, definitely not positive yet, but notably darker than they have been. Plus my boobs are kind of achey today, and I think I had some watery CM this morning (unless it was leftover swimmers, but last time we BD'd was 3 days ago, so I doubt it??)...so I'm hoping ov is on it's way. 

Oh yuck, I hope you feel better soon. I know a few people who have had the stomach bug recently, it only lasted about a day for them, so I hope yours passes quickly too. 

How has the Provera been, any side effects? I didn't have any at all!


----------



## LucyP.

Ohh that's good!! Yea my husband had it two days ago and he feels better today so hopefully! I really have felt pretty good on it. I have been a little emotional but happy emotional so who knows if it's the provera or I'm just excited and hopeful this could work! Good luck and keep bd'ing!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks. I apologized for being cranky the night before and we BD'd last night. :) My OPKs are getting darker, so I'm excited!!


----------



## Lily7

Lucy, this is your last day right? I was only on 2 a day for 7 days, af is starting as we speak!!! so happy as provera didnt work last time and I had to take a double dose back ti back :( Gona count tomorrow as cd1 as it is quite late here, so I hope your af hurry's up and appears so we stay close :)

Lisa, glad the opk's are getting darker ....... yay!

skp, you have alot of remembering to do, good luck!


----------



## LucyP.

Lily that's great! Yes today is my last day on provera....hoping af will be coming soon! How has the clomid been for you any side effects? I'm starting to get nervous?


----------



## Lily7

clomid was fine for me, a few night sweats, a bit teary at times and a couple hot flashes, some twinges in my ovary area but clomid didnt work for me lol ( weird I had all thesymptoms but it didnt work) Starting a different drug called tamoxifen, have to take it days 2-5, dr says it is much the same as clomid so will see how it goes x


----------



## Lisa92881

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg


----------



## Lily7

yay Lisa, go get busy :D


----------



## Lisa92881

Hubby's not home yet! We did last night though!! So we will again for the next 3 nights I think. :) So excited! I can't believe only 25 mg worked!


----------



## Lily7

so happy for you, fingers crossed this is all you needed, you deserve it x


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you! :) So do you start the Tamoxifin tomorrow??


----------



## Lily7

No, coz its so late here and it is not exactly full flow yet, I am gona count tomorrow as cd1 and have to do tabs cd 2-5.

I am starting to panick incase I wake up 2mo and its gone (it done that last time lol)

Oh Lisa, I am praying this new drug at least makes me ovulate, if they cant get me ovulating then we have no chance :(


----------



## Lisa92881

It will work, I just know it!!! I will send good vibes your way. I didn't think such a low dose of Clomid would work, but it did. Try to stay positive!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyP.

Woohoo Lisa!:happydance:

Lily I agree with Lisa hoping this will work for you!! I'm hoping and praying for all of us!


----------



## wanababy8909

I'm happy for you 2, I was also on 25mg of clomid and it didn't work for me so at least it works for sum ppl


----------



## Lisa92881

wanababy8909 said:


> I'm happy for you 2, I was also on 25mg of clomid and it didn't work for me so at least it works for sum ppl

Thank you! I couldn't find anyone else on it, and really didn't think such a low dose would make me ovulate. Guess I was wrong!! :) Did you switch to a higher dose?


----------



## SKP

I have 1 more day with my Progesterone, and i think i started yesterday, i figured i would at the end of the month since i did in oct. so what i wonder is the pro that got me started or was it on my own. I spotted 2 weeks before i taken progesterone. 

Once i have cd 3, i will start clomid :) Temps normal


----------



## LucyP.

Is it common that you spot mid cycle or at times other than full on af?


----------



## Lily7

Girls I rang the hospital to book my scan and they told me to count yesterday as cd1 and start tamoxifen today so I have. 

I also enquired about the waiting list they have me on for injections as this is just a stop gap whilst I wait and they said 12 Months!!!!!! I couldnt believe it, they said I should expect to get called December 2012, couldnt believe it :(


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> Girls I rang the hospital to book my scan and they told me to count yesterday as cd1 and start tamoxifen today so I have.
> 
> I also enquired about the waiting list they have me on for injections as this is just a stop gap whilst I wait and they said 12 Months!!!!!! I couldnt believe it, they said I should expect to get called December 2012, couldnt believe it :(

Hi lily, that does sound like a long time to be waiting although you never know this new drug may do the trick, I will keep my fingers crossed. Hang in there.

Would it be worth asking them about metformin and ovarian drilling as options? The waiting time for ovarian drilling may not be as long as the injectables. Just trying to think whether there are other options for you Xx


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Kat, hope you had a nice christmas, not long for you now until your op. I have asked about metformin and they just point blank said no, they dont use it :( I have my scan with them coming up soon so yes I am going to ask about the drilling, good idea. Hope your well x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lovely christmas thanks, hope you enjoyed yours. No not long at all for me now, i thought it would drag but it has flown.

It doesn't harm to ask does it, I think the problem is that all of the hospitals all do things so differently even in the same country. You would think there was kind of one best way but obviously not! X


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily - I'm telling you, it won't matter, because this is going to be your cycle and Tamoxifin is going to do the trick for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

awk girls I am so happy I met yous on here :)


----------



## wanababy8909

Lisa92881 said:


> wanababy8909 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you 2, I was also on 25mg of clomid and it didn't work for me so at least it works for sum ppl
> 
> Thank you! I couldn't find anyone else on it, and really didn't think such a low dose would make me ovulate. Guess I was wrong!! :) Did you switch to a higher dose?Click to expand...

No my doctor wouldn't give it to me, she said to use the 25mg for 6mths and if it doesn't work she would refer me to a fertility specialist.
And my GYN doctor wouldn't give me metformin as well so I got it from my pcp doctor and she didn't know why my other docto wouldn't give it to me


----------



## doshima

Hi ladies, am out of the tww and ttc now. Failed ivf in Nov. pls can someone confirm to me, when you say 50mg clomid is that daily dose? before my ivf i had 2 clomid cycle and i had 50mg twice a day. how then do you take 150mg as i see some people take? is it 150mg at once daily? sorry to bother but just trying to be sure.


----------



## Lily7

doshima, if you have been instructed to take 150mg then you take 3 tablets a day as each tablet is 50mg, sorry your ivf didnt work, good luck

wanababy8909 - if you have 6 months supply, why dont you just up the dose yourself? just take a whole tablet instead of half :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Wantababy - I was going to say the same thing as Lily. Just do 50 mg...and if your dr asks, you says "Oops!!" :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Lisa how are you?


----------



## Lisa92881

Good!! After my serious ovulation pains last night, I thought I would see a temp rise this morning. But no such luck. :shrug: So I don't know if it wasn't enough time for the progesterone to build up and cause a temp rise? Or maybe I just didn't ovulate until today? My OPK was still positive yesterday, but has gone negative today. Hoping I see a temp rise tomorrow!!


----------



## Lily7

ah I dont know anything about temping, sorry, but I think you have all bases covered :) 

I am feeling very confident about you this cycle, good luck x


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I thought you temped! Hehe. Thank you for your positive vibes!! :hugs:


----------



## wanababy8909

I'm sorry I meant to say that the 50mg didn't work for me.. I experienced all the symptoms but no ovulation


----------



## Lisa92881

Well what the hell, go for 100 then!


----------



## wanababy8909

Well I should lol. I think I'm gona try to drop a few pds before I take it again. So I can have a bettr chance of ovulation


----------



## Lisa92881

Sigh. Still no major temp rise. Is it possible that I had positive OPKs, ov pains, but didn't ov?! :cry:


----------



## jme84

I was totally convined past 3 cycles I had o. I had positve opk, high open soft cervix but blood work came too low to have o. My cousin who is being monitored with ultra sound knew she had o but got no temp shift so doc put her on progestrone cream and increased clomid because progesteone was too low.


----------



## LucyP.

Happy new year!! I hope this next year brings you all much blessings!

Lisa I don't really temp very well as I work late nights half the week and early mornings the other half I just can't seem to get a consistent time to do it but I'm praying you ovulated!

Question- so I just finished provera a few days ago and yesterday night around four I started bleeding not really heavy but enough for a tampon and this has lasted through today but seems it has gotten a bit lighter. I barley have any cramps and am feeling like it is going away....have any of you had really light periods on provera? Will clomid work even though I haven't had a real heavy period in like sixty some odd days? Thanks in advance for any help/response


----------



## wanababy8909

I've had light periods like that b4 with provera and clomid should work for you.


----------



## jme84

I too have had really lite days of Af. Hope we get our Bfps in 2012! Happy New Years!


----------



## Lily7

Lucy, thats the way mine was this time and I have had it like that before too


----------



## Lisa92881

I didn't have a period for 123 so I thought Provera would make it SUPER heavy, but that wasn't the case. It did last longer though, about 7 days, but quite a few of those days were really light flow. Good luck!

Happy New Year girls!! :drunk:


----------



## SKP

Ifthe flow gets too long, does that hinder the clomid, especially as early as cd 3?


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope. Still take Clomid as you normally would!!


----------



## KatCrazy

Happy new year! Let this be the one girls. Babydust to all. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Happy new year! Let this be the one girls. Babydust to all. :hugs:

It's the month of your surgery!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lily7

Happy new year girls, I hope this is our year!


----------



## LucyP.

Thanks girls! Yes let this be our year!


----------



## doshima

This will surely be our year of great pleasant testimonies. This time next year we will all have our baby photos on our dp!!!!:dust:


----------



## LucyP.

I start my clomid this evening! Kinda nervous! I just hope the side effects are not too bad. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lily7

good luck lucy, I am cd7 today, finished my tablets on cd5, went for my first ever acupuncture on cd6 but HATED it, the lower needles felt lime they were pushed right into my ovaries, they were sore going in aswell :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck Lucy!!

Oh Lily that doesn't sound very fun! :nope:


----------



## jme84

I am wondering does anyone else get really sore nipples around the time of suspected O. Mine are so sensitive and I believe I am 2 dpo and thinking back the other times they have been too.


----------



## Lily7

Lisa, it was awful!

jme, The one and only time I ovulated I had really sore boobs and nipples, they said it was the rise in progesterone and that it was normal to feel like that during and after ovulation :)


----------



## Lisa92881

jme84 said:


> I am wondering does anyone else get really sore nipples around the time of suspected O. Mine are so sensitive and I believe I am 2 dpo and thinking back the other times they have been too.

Yup! It's a sign for me that ov is approaching, and then they get even more sore after I ov. I too have read that it's progesterone, so it's a good thing!


----------



## jme84

Thanks girls! I can't wait for my blood work this Friday. My fxd that my progesterone is high and I in fact o.


----------



## jme84

Lily7 said:


> good luck lucy, I am cd7 today, finished my tablets on cd5, went for my first ever acupuncture on cd6 but HATED it, the lower needles felt lime they were pushed right into my ovaries, they were sore going in aswell :(

I have been thinking about doing acupuncture but I really hate needles.


----------



## doshima

Am cd2, am starting clomid cd4. fxd. may our first period of the year be our last (with good news) till somewhere after October :)


----------



## LucyP.

Jme I do get sore boobs around ovulation as well:winkwink:

Lily I have been reading online all about acupuncture but I'm so nervous about going forward with it! Sorry to hear you had a bad experience!

Doshima we are very close in cycle good luck to you! I just took my first pill last night cd4. Doctor told me 5-10 but I figured since I took it at 10 pm that would be fine. So far I feel fine but it's still early!


----------



## doshima

Wow, thats great! am on 100mg so i'll take both at bedtime as the symptoms wont be felt so badly. Good luck LucyP and lets keep close tab with each other. Hopefully we'll be blessed this month.


----------



## Lily7

Hi and welcome to any new ladies to the thread :)

I didnt go back for acupuncture girls but may consider it again in the future but going to search for another place

Wish me luck for tomorrow as I go for my tamoxifen scan to see if I have produced any follicles (dont think I have :( )


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good luck!!!!!! I'll be thinking of you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jme84

Just wondering when do you girls start taking your provera, what cd? In the past I have started it on day 25 but because I have not ov. This cycle with the 150mg of clomid I finally o. I know cd 25 is too early it would only be 8 dpo which is too early for positive BFP.


----------



## Lily7

Jme you shouldn't need to take it if you have ov'd.

If you ov, you get af by yourself unless you get a bfp which obviously I hope you do! Good luck :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Jme you shouldn't need to take it if you have ov'd.
> 
> If you ov, you get af by yourself unless you get a bfp which obviously I hope you do! Good luck :)

Took the words right out of my mouth!!! Or...fingers, I guess. :)


----------



## jme84

Thanks girls I hope so too. My doctor was a little unclear.


----------



## Lisa92881

You should be all set. Back away from the provera!! :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Girls I am just back from my scan and its good news! My lining is good and I have 1 mature follie at 15 mm, he thinks I should ovulate around wed/thurs/fri. I cant believe I am actually going to ovulate!!!! So happy I could scream :)


----------



## doshima

you will ovulate and we will celebrate yippeee, good luck


----------



## Lily7

Thanks I'm so excited!! How you doing?


----------



## doshima

ok, am curious now. Am on cd7 and Clomid day4, am been wiping clear very strechy eggwhite. I tot this should come at ovulation. it happened in my last cycle for the first time but i tot i was dreaming even though i was not on clomid but just my first period after failed ivf. Anyone had same experience? cld i be ovulating early cos i dont feel nothing.


----------



## Lily7

I'm not sure as I dont usually ovulate and dont really get fertile cm, you should take an opk and see what the outcome is, just bd anyway to keep all basis covered


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg lily! See, I knew it! I just got all teary eyed reading your post, I'm soooo happy for you! Xo

Time for :sex:


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg lily! See, I knew it! I just got all teary eyed reading your post, I'm soooo happy for you! Xo

Time for :sex:


----------



## Lisa92881

Doshima - ewcm comes before ov so you could be getting ready to. Time for :sex: for you too!! Go girls go!!


----------



## jme84

Lily such amazing news I hope you catch the eggy.

Doshima I don't think I actually got ewcm this cycle and it's the only one I have actually o. Sorry no help.


----------



## SKP

Check my opk in my journal titled skp in ltttc :)


----------



## LucyP.

That's what I'm talking about! Send that ov my way! Hehe congrats girls let's all get to bd'ing!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girlies!!! woohoo!!! 

awk Lisa, you nearly brought a tear to my eye there

So glad I have all you girls xx


----------



## Lily7

skp, looks like a positive opk to me, go get busy!!


----------



## doshima

Today am CD10. Completed clomid 2 nights ago. Am starting opk testing today. getting some ewcm even more. BD last night with conceive plus.


----------



## SKP

Is it better to do clomid later in the cycle then cd 3 to 7 and do 5 to 10? Do u have better chance of ovulating, since you would be close to natural ovulation anyways.


----------



## Lisa92881

SKP said:


> Is it better to do clomid later in the cycle then cd 3 to 7 and do 5 to 10? Do u have better chance of ovulating, since you would be close to natural ovulation anyways.

I'm not sure, I've asked this question in a few threads today. I'll let you know if I find any good info. I'm going to ask "Dr. Google" in a bit. :haha: I'm wondering about switching up my days this cycle.


----------



## Lily7

hi everyone, hope you are all good.

I am poas like crazy with my opk's and havent got a positive yet :( wish I hadn't bithered with them because I am driving myself crazy! The fs was adamant I was deff going to ovulate but why cant I get a positive opk? I have been doing 3 a day incase I 'miss' the surge, today is cd16. He said to start testing wed/thurs/fri


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while, just caught up with thread! Lily, from what the doc says it looks positive try not to worry about the OPK,s and get BDing anyway, docs always say not to use them as its just adds additional pressure. I really hope it works for you. Xx


----------



## KatCrazy

Update from me, had my ovarian drilling op yesterday. I Weill give you all the details just in case anyone ends up going down this route.

The op really wasn't bad at all, when I woke up I had very bad period pain but this eased within about 5 mins, later when I got up to walk around I had the pain in my shoulders from the gas, again uncomfortable but not horrific at all.

They had a good luck around in there and have confirmed I have no endo and my follopian tubes are def nice and clear. My ovaries are twice the normal size and very poly cystic . They drilled 4 holes in each.

Now I just have to wait for a period, if it comes the op was a success and I should get BDing! I am feeling hopeful. Xx:thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

Yay Kat, so pleased for you, glad it went well and I hope af comes soon for you x


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh kat I am SO happy everything went well. :) Hope AF comes soon!!


----------



## KatCrazy

Or not if I get preggers! supposed to be most fertile straight after so you never know, positive thinking :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh, you can try right away?! Woohoo!!


----------



## SKP

Big temp hike today 98.6


----------



## KatCrazy

Yes just as soon as you feel able too, don't think I will be swinging from the chandeliers just yet! Give it a few weeks and I'm sure I will be back into the swing of things. X


----------



## Lily7

Oh Kat thats great! I thought you had to wait for af, never mind waiting, go get busy as soon as you feel up to it!!! x

SKP - sorry I do not have the first idea regarding temps, fill me in on your temp hike


----------



## Lisa92881

SKP said:


> Big temp hike today 98.6

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Put the link to your chart in your sig!!


----------



## Lily7

Lisa, did af come for you? I see in your sig you have round 2 Jan 2012?? did I miss something? sorry if you have already said, this is the first time on my laptop in ages, usually on my phone (which is a nightmare!lol)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup, today is CD 1. :(


----------



## Lily7

:( sorry to hear that, but on the upside at least you ovulated and had a way shorter cycle, good luck for this cycle x


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks. Yes, I'm very lucky that such a low dose was effective, I hope it works next cycle too. (It should, right?! Haha.) Clomid gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010. So, there's a plus side!


----------



## Lily7

I would say it will work next cycle too, it seemed to work perfectly on you so just keep bd'ing regularly and keep your fingers crossed :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup! I think we'll try every other night this round. :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

Thats what we are doing this round, I pray our bfp's are soon!! x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa & lily good luck to both of you. It's very positive Lisa that you ovulated on such a low dose, and lily let's hope this new drug is the one for you.

I feel worse today than I did yesterday :cry: it's the gas they pump into you so that they can access your organs it then has to get released somehow. It shoots up into your shoulders and really hurts! When I got up this morning it dislodged it and I hadn't had any pain killers. 

I'm sure it will all be worth it in the long run! Will do anything. :thumbup:


----------



## doshima

CD day 12 today, OPK still negative today and the last 2 days. Today i feel my temp higher (not like i took my temp anyway). I usually feel colder with a slight headache about ovulation time and it last normally for like 6-5days. i'll do the BD today:) and every other night positive opk or not. I just feel this is the month for me (crazy tot right after a failed ivf but thats just wat i feel)


----------



## Lily7

Kat, that doesnt sound very nice but yes, it will all be worth it in the end, hope your ok

Doshima, thats great pma you have there, fingers tightly crossed for you

We are bd every other day too, cant get a positive opk but doc was 100% that the tablets had worked and I would ovulate, gotta wait and see I guess x


----------



## Lisa92881

Kat - Sorry youre in pain! All this crap we've been though is going to be worth it soon! :hugs:

Doshima - Love your pma, I need to think like that! :)

Lily - We can be every other night BD buddies. Haha. In the past it was so hard to keep to every other night when I didn't know when or if I was going to ovulate. But Clomid has narrowed down our window a bit, so that makes it a little more do-able.


----------



## Lily7

Yeah that would be great, I know it can get tiring but because we were both due to ov and I know you have already, we need to stick to it!


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, sorry I haven't been on here much, but I've been focused on losing weight so I can have better chances on concieving. Anyway I'm on my 4th day of provera but fo the last couple of days my skin has been peeling for couples days and now there so sore , my shirt cannot touch it. Has any1 have the skin peeling? I used lotion but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## doshima

well i cannot help the way am thinking, after a failed IVF i wonder why my mind is purnishing me with such certainty. But, i cant fight it, am just working towards it. Am sure i'll ovulate by 16th or 17th so fx for you too girls. i hope our first period this year will be our last for the next 9months!!!


----------



## doshima

wanababy8909 said:


> Hi, sorry I haven't been on here much, but I've been focused on losing weight so I can have better chances on concieving. Anyway I'm on my 4th day of provera but fo the last couple of days my skin has been peeling for couples days and now there so sore , my shirt cannot touch it. Has any1 have the skin peeling? I used lotion but it doesn't seem to be working

wanababy8909, you should see your doctor, could be some kind of allergy.


----------



## Lily7

doshima, its good to be positive, all too often we get ourselves down, hope you ovulate soon.

wannababy8909, I have never had that, maybe it could be an allergy like doshima said, check with your doc 

afm I have just had a positive opk! I had alot of feeling most of last night so I had hoped it was gona come soon, today is cd19, when do you think I will actually ovulate? today or tomorrow? I get so confused :/ We have bd cd10, 12, 14, 16, 18 so far then we are going to bd tonight (cd19) and tomorrow (cd20) too then cd22, do yous think that will be enough?

x


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh Lily YAY!!!! So exciting!!!! :happydance: Sounds like you've been doing a great job of BD! I would def do tonight and tomorrow, and then either the next night or the following (cd22 like you said). If you're still getting positives for a few more days though, keep BDing.Or, I don't remember if you temp, but you could BD until you see a clear temp rise. 

As for me...I just took my first Clomid pill for this cycle. Switched it up to cd 3-7 this cycle. Shhhh. :haha:


----------



## KatCrazy

Wanababy, I haven't heard of that symptom before so I would also say to get in touch with the doc to see what they say.

Lily, that's great, the times I did ovulate it was around day 16-17. I would just say to do it every other day as you have been for the next few days. The docs advise every other day as your fellas sperm counts needs a little bit of time to recover between each session and don't forget the sperm can stay in your system for up to about 5 days so your not gonna miss it. I think sometimes it's harder to BD when you know you have a chance as you don't want to risk missing it. Good luck just do whatever feels right for you. Xx


----------



## doshima

Lily7 said:


> doshima, its good to be positive, all too often we get ourselves down, hope you ovulate soon.
> 
> wannababy8909, I have never had that, maybe it could be an allergy like doshima said, check with your doc
> 
> afm I have just had a positive opk! I had alot of feeling most of last night so I had hoped it was gona come soon, today is cd19, when do you think I will actually ovulate? today or tomorrow? I get so confused :/ We have bd cd10, 12, 14, 16, 18 so far then we are going to bd tonight (cd19) and tomorrow (cd20) too then cd22, do yous think that will be enough?
> 
> x

Yipeeeeee on ur positive opk. I think your daes to bd looks good and promising. Am cd 14 today, i hope i get a positive soon too, anyhow, am still hopeful


----------



## LucyP.

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA....I hope you are all doing well! I am just utterly confused. This is my first round so I have nothing to compare it to. I took 50 mg day 4-8. On day 9 and 10 I had positive digital opk but I had read that it prob was not accurate as it was too soon. Then went on from there testing every day and since then I have not had a positive digital opk since I am now cycle day 20. Well here's the thing I have been also taking the opks with the lines and they have been super dark which would appear positive many days from cd 10 to 20. I have not had ovulation pains so who knows. Ii have had absolutely no side effects other than tender bbs. Has this sort of thing happened to anyone? Does this mean it has not worked ugh?


----------



## LucyP.

How are you ladies all doing? Where are you at in your cycles??


----------



## doshima

LucyP. said:


> How are you ladies all doing? Where are you at in your cycles??

hi Lucy P, its been quiet in the thread really. Am cd day 17 and still no positive opk. i was so agitated i refused to test today. but bd almost every other day so not to miss the day. today i feel ov cramp, so bad i wld hv tot it was my period cming. am very hopful even without a positive opk. crazy eh?


----------



## LucyP.

Well It may well be! From what I have read cd 17 is fairly common! Keep bd'ing :sex:! I guess I'll just have to wait it out! It's just bugging me I have felt nothing...no different! O well keep me posted on how your doing!


----------



## doshima

ladies in the house? where are you? someone say something. Am cd19, stopped opk testing on cd17 cos was not getting a positive but by pm cd17 and yesterday i was close to being parallyzed by a periodlike cramp. my whole pelvis was twisting both sides.If i was not about 10yads away from period i would swear it was ma period. and ive not had such cramp in years. Despite all, am still hopeful, i still feel this month is it, i can almost swear but i have no idea where i get the feeling from.

Has anyone had a negative opk and still went on to get pregnant? Is it possible? I am on pregnacare "for women trying to conceive" and also folic acid daily. could that affect the opk result?


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, I'm still here!!! How is everyone? I'm away to catch up on the thread x


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm still here!!! Just waiting, so not much to report lately! :)

doshima - Could be ov cramps, last cycle (my first on clomid) I had such sharp pains/cramps for about an hour it hurt to stand up and walk around!! I know there are some girls who opks don't wory for, for whatever reason, and have ovulated without seeing a positive. So it can happen!


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, still recovering and playing the waiting game for AF to show up. So not a lot to report right now, off work until Thursday which is great! X


----------



## Lily7

Kat, how are you feeling?


----------



## KatCrazy

Still feel a bit tender but up and about now, went out yesterday and today. Not up for BDing just yet though, still hurts if I move around too much if you know what I mean.

What cd are you on? Sorry if you already said earlier in post. X


----------



## Lily7

Sounds like you are on the mend, I hope you are back to your normal self soon, I am cd26 sunday, but only ov around cd19/20 so still another week and a bit to wait and time feels like its draaaaaging by, I know we have done everything possible so fingers crossed x


----------



## doshima

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm still here!!! Just waiting, so not much to report lately! :)
> 
> doshima - Could be ov cramps, last cycle (my first on clomid) I had such sharp pains/cramps for about an hour it hurt to stand up and walk around!! I know there are some girls who opks don't wory for, for whatever reason, and have ovulated without seeing a positive. So it can happen!


Thanks lisa92881, i hope mine happens that way too. yes my was exactly like that. i could not stand witout excruciating pain. stand up from a sitting position was like a nightmare. ok, keeping fingers crossed. baby dust to everyone.


----------



## LucyP.

Lily ill be testing in about a week as well although I'm not quite sure when I ovulated/or if I did. If this isn't the month I am going to talk to my doctor about monitoring my ovulation because i had a heck of a time with opk's. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LucyP.

Doshima sounds promising you prob just missed your surge!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Lucy, good luck to you too! I do get monitored and am still not sure that I def did ov :( My head is all over the place x


----------



## HoPiNg4AbAbY

Hi everyone... Im wondering if you know forsure if taking provera in very early pregnancy conception stages could hsrm the baby. I actually waited 12 days without intercourse and had an accident took a test two days later n it was negative n started the provera.... So i started wed 18th tonight would be my fifth dose and the 7th day sinceunprotected sex and i know its to early to test and. Im worried and dont know what to do.
My background... Started irregular period. N oct 09 early natural miscarriage feb 10 no period then several positive test n aprill..followed by negative and no bleedingwhatsoever and I actually. Had got n a fight n whooped one of my exs butts on june 19 and i just felt super good that day like a weight was lifted off my shoulders decided to buy some opks because we have been having unprotected sex for 3 years reguularly with noo baby. So i had gotten pos opk that day we had sex 2 days prior then the 19th.. then like every other day... But i had a 20 pack ofopks and i was still taking 2 a day and had gotten positives til like the 28th of june with massively sore nipples... July 1st craving everything weird from subway went a bought a 1$ test i swore the faintest line the same thing followed on the. Second and thirdthen the fourth i went n got an apt digital and a frer.... Immedi.comte. 2 pink lines n i thhought uhh ya rite this is prolly like before then pregnant showed up it was so awesome.... Ok so weird... No period. Then i guess i ovulated n got preg... So i had a beaustiful babygirl on feb 28 after being induced from preeclampsia and diabetes...sucked...but shes very healthy despite her being n the nic u for a month att birth. So i excelusively breastfed until september...sevenmonths... But the laast. Period i had was june 22... Ive been stressed.. and still havent had a period so i went to doc she said. Wait two weeks take a test. Then start provera..then clomid to either make me ovulate and regulate my cycles or so we can try for another baby which is definetly what we want. well i waited twelve days and had sex and hubby pulled out .. but of course they say theres achance.... Then two days following neg hpt n started. Prover tonight should be my fifth dose of the ten mg... Ive had cramping.. more energy at times.. been n better mood at times and some breast tenderness along with decrease in cervical mucus... Since i had the baby. Ive had globs of clear or yellow tinged non odor cervical mucus but the provera seemed to decrease it... Also i meant to mention in 09 and feb 10 i. Had an mri which showed alot of cysts on my ovaries and free fluid in. Hip suggestting ruptured cyst, and the last period before the feb 10 miscarriage was in 09 n super heavy clotts n painful.......ok sorry ifthis. Is confusing and iim typing on my small phone.. so its hard to go bak and edit would appreciate any thoughts


----------



## HoPiNg4AbAbY

So i know its way to early for any preg symptoms. Since its been seven days since sex n def too early for a test but does anyone have experience withprovera and pregnancy since there is a chance... I dont know if i should take my dose tonight ive been very worried any researching the internet all day.... Plz help


----------



## HoPiNg4AbAbY

Oh and also good luck and bfp wishes to u all


----------



## LucyP.

Hopingforababy I wish I could help you but I'm not too sure....I would call your doctor and see what they say!

On another depressing note I just took my first pregnancy test cd25 this cycle and bfn! I had a feeling this wasn't my month as I'm not even sure I ovulated. Just really bummed out as it was my first month on clomid and dreamed I would be one of the lucky ones. I'm really wondering if this will ever happen for me. Sorry to be such a downer! I hope some of you ladies are doing better than I? Whats going on what cd are you guys?


----------



## Lily7

Lucy, dont get disheartened, its still early, I am cd28 today but I only ov around cd19/20 so not due af until roughly 30th/31st. Not feeling very confident though :(


----------



## LucyP.

Thank you lily that means a lot. I know you understand. It is still early I have just felt out this whole cycle for some reason. Well I guess because I had zero clomid side effects, absolutely no ov pain and my opks were so crazy I couldn't read them. I mean I had a week of possitive tests with the reg tests and at the same exact time all the digitals were negative except cd 9 and 10. I'm not to sure ill be investing anymore in these things. 
I will say a prayer for you tonight. I hope this happens soon for you.....keep me posted! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lily7

Thank you Lucy, I am feeling ok, I tested this morning (9dpo) Why???? I dont know!! It was bfn of course, not that I expected anything else.

Lucy, dont know if I've asked you before but do you have pcos? I do and my opk's always go like that, I hate it! 

Maybe you could ask your doc for monitoring next cycle if you dont get your bfp this time?

Of course I wish that you get your bfp this time and there is no next cycle. x


----------



## LucyP.

Well my doctor doesnt seem to think so but I am beginning to really question it. What further tests can be done to find out for sure? If I do get af i am going to ask to be monitored next time. When she prescribed it tome she said were going to do three months of 50 mg and if that doesn't do it go up to 100. But I feel it's silly if I have no monitoring....I've been considering looking for a new ob.


----------



## Lily7

they diagnosed me with bloods and scan, ya can see the cysts on my ovaries on the scan :(

Yeah your right, it is silly if its not working, ask her for monitoring and see what she says?

x


----------



## LucyP.

This may sound dumb but by scan do you mean ultra sound?


----------



## LucyP.

I had an ultra sound that they told me came back clear and fine.....who knows? Is it possible to have it and not show up on ultra sound?
Thank you I will ask to be monitored.


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> I had an ultra sound that they told me came back clear and fine.....who knows? Is it possible to have it and not show up on ultra sound?
> Thank you I will ask to be monitored.

Hi Lucy, yep scan is the ultrasound which is usually internal, they can usually see if you have pcos in the scan and the blood work would also confirm this.

I hope u are able to find some answers as I know how frustrating it can be not knowing. X


----------



## Lily7

Hey, yes as Kat says a scan is an ultrasound, good luck!

AFM - got the results of my 21 day bloods which for me was cd27 and they came back 85.7!!!!! Woohoo what a great ovulation, keep your fingers crossed for me that I managed to catch the egg x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily that's great news! I have everything crossed for you. Maybe I need some of that drug as clomid was no good for me either, docs never mentioned it to me though so not sure if they use it at my clinic. 

As for me I'm just waiting to see what my body does , no signs of ovulation as yet although it can sometimes take a little while longer than a normal cycle apparently. I really hope it has given my ovaries a kick up the backside!! X


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay lily!!!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls! 

Kat, I have friend on another thread who is in a similar boat to you. I think your body will kickstart, I just know it!

X


----------



## LucyP.

Congrats Lily! How awesome!


----------



## KatCrazy

It's my first day back at work today, booo! The girl that was covering for me clearly couldn't copy and everything is in a mess. :growlmad:

I am trying very hard not to get stressed as I know that being stressed really won't help me to conceive however it's easier said than done! 

Last night I felt some pain in my right side which I think is ovulation pain however having only ovulated a few times it's hard to tell! :haha: today would be cd 16 which is the day that I did ovulate when the clomid did work. I really hope it is, need to get BDing just incase. Not done it yet since operation as been super careful with wounds. X


----------



## Lily7

Kat get bd'ing just incase!! And try not to stress, I know your right easier said than done but try your best not too, I am the same in work, then I just stop and think, really this isn't important, I am only a number in here and am replaceable! X


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, my OPK today was a lot darker, not quite a positive but going in the right direction, really hope it's OV! 

How is everyone? X


----------



## Lily7

Thats brilliant Kat go get plenty of bd'ing in x


----------



## LucyP.

Good luck kat! Get busy!


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies. Havn't been here in quite awhile. But I've been reading up on you guys :) Still cheering for you all!


----------



## Lily7

Hi Ann, how are you? hope your pregnancy is going well x


----------



## LucyP.

Hey girls sorry I am asking so many questions but I am new to clomid so anyone with more experience/ knowledge is greatly appreciated! So I was just in the washroom and I had some brown spotting and I am starting to feel crampy. I am cd 28 and my cycles are all over the place. Does this seem normal to have such a short cycle on clomid? Do you think that means I ovulated?


----------



## Lily7

Lucy, if that is your af starting then it looks like you have ovulated and with a 28 day cycle it looks like clomid has worked and done its job :)

Don't be sorry! we are all here for each other so if you have something to say / ask then go right ahead.

x


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Hi, my OPK today was a lot darker, not quite a positive but going in the right direction, really hope it's OV!
> 
> How is everyone? X

Yay! I love the almost positive OPK day, I always feel so proud of myself when I catch it just in time and BD before ov! Perfect timing, go :sex:!!!



ann89 said:


> Hey ladies. Havn't been here in quite awhile. But I've been reading up on you guys :) Still cheering for you all!

Hey stranger!! How are things?? Hope you're still feeling good!!



LucyP. said:


> Hey girls sorry I am asking so many questions but I am new to clomid so anyone with more experience/ knowledge is greatly appreciated! So I was just in the washroom and I had some brown spotting and I am starting to feel crampy. I am cd 28 and my cycles are all over the place. Does this seem normal to have such a short cycle on clomid? Do you think that means I ovulated?

Hooray for a nice short cycle! 28 days isn't too short, it's just right, and I bet you probably did ov! Remind me, do you temp or opk??


----------



## KatCrazy

ann89 said:


> Hey ladies. Havn't been here in quite awhile. But I've been reading up on you guys :) Still cheering for you all!

Hi Ann, good to hear from you, hope your well. X


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> Hey girls sorry I am asking so many questions but I am new to clomid so anyone with more experience/ knowledge is greatly appreciated! So I was just in the washroom and I had some brown spotting and I am starting to feel crampy. I am cd 28 and my cycles are all over the place. Does this seem normal to have such a short cycle on clomid? Do you think that means I ovulated?

As the others have responded 28 days is really good. X


----------



## LucyP.

Thanks girls....looks like I'll be starting another round of clomid in five days. Can I just say HOLY CRAMPS!! It really came with but an hours warning heavy and that rarely happens to me I usually spot for a few days before. So needless to say I was a little upset seeing af but I am kind of hopeful for this next cycle. My last one I felt out from the start as my provera induced pd was very light and only lasted two days. I feel like I'm starting with a clean slate so to say and I guess this means I did ovulate which I was not so sure! Thanks for the support guys and thanks for answering all my many questions.


----------



## Lisa92881

Lucy I hope round #2 is the lucky one for us both!! :)


----------



## LucyP.

YES! I really hope so! Where are you now lisa In your cycle?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm cd15, waiting (not so patiently) to ovulate. Opks are still super light but I hope to get a positive in the next few days!!


----------



## LucyP.

I hope it comes soon for you!! How have you been feeling this cycle? Any se this time or was it pretty much same as last cycle?


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> Thanks girls....looks like I'll be starting another round of clomid in five days. Can I just say HOLY CRAMPS!! It really came with but an hours warning heavy and that rarely happens to me I usually spot for a few days before. So needless to say I was a little upset seeing af but I am kind of hopeful for this next cycle. My last one I felt out from the start as my provera induced pd was very light and only lasted two days. I feel like I'm starting with a clean slate so to say and I guess this means I did ovulate which I was not so sure! Thanks for the support guys and thanks for answering all my many questions.

Great news Lucy! Looks like you definitely ovulated which is a great start if you don't usually ovulate on your own. :happydance:

Are the docs doing any tests to check for you this cycle? Progesterone or scans? 

Kat x


----------



## LucyP.

Thank you kat! Yes I am going to call my doctor on Monday to ask about monitoring! This previous cycle though I was not. I hope you ladies all have a great weekend I am going out of town and will be back monday!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lucy - just out of interst where abouts do u live?


----------



## Lisa92881

LucyP. said:


> I hope it comes soon for you!! How have you been feeling this cycle? Any se this time or was it pretty much same as last cycle?

Pretty much the same! Only major side effect has been that I'm really thirsty for a few days after my last pill, but that has subsided. Also some hot flashes during the day, but none at night.


----------



## Lily7

Good luck girlies for your 2nd rounds, I am 12dpo and tested this morning BFN :( I am not confident, thiink I am just waiting for af now, but thankful that they found something that made me ovulate. Hope yous all have a good weekend x


----------



## Lisa92881

You're not out yet!! But yes, at least you can be positive and happy knowing that you ovulated, and that's a HUGE step in the right direction!! :hugs:


----------



## KatCrazy

KatCrazy said:


> Lucy - just out of interst where abouts do u live?

Sorry you got a bfn lily however it's still early, you never know! Like Lisa says the fact that you ovulated is great and your progesterone level was very strong. :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls but I am so down, this is only the 2nd time they have got me to ovulate in going on 17 months, we done everything possible and for it not to have worked is leading us to believe there are further issues aswell as pcos and not ovulating :( sorry to be a downer but wtf?? We just dont know what else we can do!


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi lily, I really know how you are feeling having done 7 rounds of clomid and ovulating a handful of times myself. I think what you have to remember is that a healthy no issues couple where the lady is ovulating lovely on a monthly basis like clockwork can very often take up to a year to get pregnant.

Now in reality if you have only ovulated twice that you are aware of you are only on month 2.

I know it's hard when you have actually been trying so long to stay positive and think like this but I hope this helps. If not just tell me to shut up! :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Thanks kat, it does help. I tested and bfn, had a bit of brown when I wiped and feel like utter s**t so just waiting on af now, she should be here 2morro x


----------



## doshima

Lily7 said:


> Thanks kat, it does help. I tested and bfn, had a bit of brown when I wiped and feel like utter s**t so just waiting on af now, she should be here 2morro x

Hi Lily7, dont give u, like Kat said, even the most normal woman with regular period cld try for that long. AF due today so am still waitng. Tested 2days ago but a BFN. i'll continue my clomid next cycle and hope something good happens. If not i try IVF#2 in march and that'll be it for me. Nature will take its course from there. I'l just take my mind off. Its not easy i know but lets try till we can try no more.


----------



## jme84

I don't know what my body is doing this month. Starting to worry I am not going to o again. Friday and Sat I got almost positive opks. Now the second line is getting lighter. Last month the only month I have actually o I got positive cd 16 and 17 and o d on 17. Today is cd 16. My temps don't look like I have o yet. Guess will see what tomorrow brings. Will probably Bd tonight just in case.


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, not quite sure what's happening with me. I got slightly darker OPKs on cd 16 and 17 then back to very light, I had some twinges in right side on the 16 too.

No other symptoms so I really don't know if I have ovulated or whether it still may happen.

I am thinking of starting temping, was a bit put off by having another thing to consider but if it helps me to identify OV it will be worth it. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Well it looks like we are all super close in our cycles....and all have no idea wtf is going on!! :haha: :dohh:

I'm cd 18, took my last Clomid pill 11 days ago...guess it's not going to work, or it would have done so by now!! :nope:


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Lisa, im on cd19 so just 1 day ahead of you. Do you OPK and temp? Think I'm gonna start temping, ordered my thermometer. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup I do both. I was hesitant to start temping (I felt like it would stress me out) but my doctor wanted me to, so I did. I actually really like it, it gives me more insight into my cycles and I'm not left wondering if I missed ovulation, which is nice.


----------



## jme84

I too really like temping I feel like it is the only way to detect o for sure. The months I did not o I still had a positive opk. Good luck!


----------



## megs79

Lily, I just saw that ages ago you posted on a thread I'd started and I hadn't noticed it to reply - I'm sorry! I've replied there but just wanted to say good luck (to everyone!) - Just before I got pregnant with Frida (feb last year) everything looked pretty bleak in terms of being able to conceive and I couldn't believe it when I got pregnant. I took Provera as wasn't having periods and then Clomid and was very very lucky! Also I had acupuncture which might well have helped xxx


----------



## KatCrazy

Thanks for the advise on temping, will be good to have a back up to the OPKs and I have no idea what I'm looking at when it comes to cm! Or cervical position! :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Hey megs I actually dont remember but dont be sorry! Thank you for your words, you have gave me hope, thank you!

Doshima, hows it going?

Lisa, I hope you ov again, hopefully its just around the corner

Kat I was thinking about maybe starting temping too, I am scared it might stress me out even more though coz I actually dont have a clue how to read people's charts!

Lucy, hows it going?

Sorry if I missed anyone, I am on my phone and going by memory of the pages I have just caught up on! lol

Well I got bfn and af has arrived in full flow, onto the next cycle! :(

x


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily - Sorry AF got you. :hugs: I thought temping would stress me out but it has done the opposite, so maybe consider it in the future. You'll learn quickly how to read charts, it's not hard at all. What's the plan for this cycle??


----------



## Lily7

I will maybe consider starting, might see if I can get a thermometer tomorrow, cd3 wont be too late to start will it? I am cd1 today.

I am doing the same this cycle as it seemed to have worked last cycle, 40mg tamoxifen days 2-5.

How are you?

x


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope you can start a few days after AF starts. I usually take a few days off at the beginning of my cycle, it won't affect things. If you join www.fertilityfriend.com you can use it to chart your temps, and there's also a "charting course" that gives you lots of good info, and there's other great resources like a chart gallery. 

I'm ok, feeling kinda down about Clomid not working. I really wanted to test on Valentine's Day but I guess that's not happening. :nope:


----------



## Lily7

Maybe you will just ovulate later in your cycle, I didnt ovulate until cd20 this cycle, keep testing with opk's and see x


----------



## Lily7

jme, sorry I just seen your post, what cd are you on? fx you ov x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Nope you can start a few days after AF starts. I usually take a few days off at the beginning of my cycle, it won't affect things. If you join www.fertilityfriend.com you can use it to chart your temps, and there's also a "charting course" that gives you lots of good info, and there's other great resources like a chart gallery.
> 
> I'm ok, feeling kinda down about Clomid not working. I really wanted to test on Valentine's Day but I guess that's not happening. :nope:

Hi Lisa, I think like lily says is there not still a chance you may ovulate?


----------



## jme84

I am cd 17 I really think I should o soon. If I do. My opks are still very light but I actually have ewcm an cp is high soft and open. Planning on bding again tonight and then will see what my temps do in the am. I have also been having o pains since last night.


----------



## dbluett

Hello All,:wave:
I started provera last thursday. Now just waiting for AF. Then its onto clomid and ovidrel. 

Goo luck to all!!

2/6/12
Okay, AF came today. YAY. But now my dr wants to send me to an endocrinologist for 2nd opion about my hormomes being out of balance. Whic means he wants to delay my clomid start :-( One step forward, two steps back!!


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Nope you can start a few days after AF starts. I usually take a few days off at the beginning of my cycle, it won't affect things. If you join www.fertilityfriend.com you can use it to chart your temps, and there's also a "charting course" that gives you lots of good info, and there's other great resources like a chart gallery.
> 
> I'm ok, feeling kinda down about Clomid not working. I really wanted to test on Valentine's Day but I guess that's not happening. :nope:
> 
> Hi Lisa, I think like lily says is there not still a chance you may ovulate?Click to expand...


Hey kat. Yeah there's still a chance I could ov on my own since I do sometimes, just late. Clomid typically makes you ov 5-10 days after your last pill, so I'm past that window. But I could ov on my own, which I actually think may have been the case last cycle too, cause I ov 13 days after my last pill.


----------



## doshima

Lily7 said:


> Hey megs I actually dont remember but dont be sorry! Thank you for your words, you have gave me hope, thank you!
> 
> Doshima, hows it going?
> 
> Lisa, I hope you ov again, hopefully its just around the corner
> 
> Kat I was thinking about maybe starting temping too, I am scared it might stress me out even more though coz I actually dont have a clue how to read people's charts!
> 
> Lucy, hows it going?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I am on my phone and going by memory of the pages I have just caught up on! lol
> 
> Well I got bfn and af has arrived in full flow, onto the next cycle! :(
> 
> x

Hi Lily, sorry the witch got you, am sure it work for you this cycle. For me, still no AF, i dont feel anything but headache and back ache. Bits of cramps now and them and moderate sticky pure white discharge (sorry). Am not hopeful so i wont feel sad if the witch gets me this time. No positive opk, no positive hpk, so i dont see the magic now. I read that you could miss ur surge if you test once a day (as you might test in the morn, have a surge in the afternoon and by the next test there will be no surge. i tried to take consolation there but when you think of it, positive opk does not mean you ovulated!! So as it is, am prepared for any surprise.
Keep your chin you girls, its not the end of the world. Just keep an open miind so the whole thing does not take over your life and strain your relationships. Keep tryin and leave the rest to happen. Baby dust everywhere :dust:


----------



## KatCrazy

dbluett said:


> Hello All,:wave:
> I started provera last thursday. Now just waiting for AF. Then its onto clomid and ovidrel.
> 
> Goo luck to all!!

Welcome:thumbup:

Hope you get on ok, lots of experience with those drugs here so if u have any questions just ask. X


----------



## LucyP.

Hey girls! I have been out of town so I had a bit to catch up on. 
Welcome to any newcomers and good luck- these ladies have helped me along! 
Lily- sorry to hear the witch showed up:( but it sounds like you are on the right track...try not to get discouraged! Were close in cycle!
Lisa- Your still in with a chance. I swore I never ovulated last cycle and turns out I did! 
Doshima-still keeping my fingers crossed for you girl! Thanks for all the positivity!
I know I left people out will read through once more;)
I took my second clomid today cd6.....so that's were I'm at! Trying to stay positive this cycle.


----------



## LucyP.

Hey kat! Sorry just saw this post! I live in Illinois, USA. Hope your doing well and I hope temping goes well for you! I wish I could do it! have a really hard time with it- I work in the medical field and work some crazy shifts therefor do not have a steady time to temp :(


----------



## LucyP.

Jme- keep bd'ing! Ov cramps sound good!


----------



## doshima

Ok ladies, the witch finally got me today! But guess what? she wont next time cos am not giving up :). I dont feel anything but the desire to try again and send the witch on a nine month compulsory suspension :)
Keeping the chin up. Will start 2nd cycle clomid on cd4. Who is with meeeeeeee?


----------



## Lily7

I am with you doshima! I love your attitude!! I am cd4 today last tab on tamox 2morrow and my scan booked for next Fri, that witch can DO ONE!!! Lol


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> Hey kat! Sorry just saw this post! I live in Illinois, USA. Hope your doing well and I hope temping goes well for you! I wish I could do it! have a really hard time with it- I work in the medical field and work some crazy shifts therefor do not have a steady time to temp :(

Hi Lucy, shame about the temping although the docs here in the uk have never advised me to do this or the OPKs so I don't suppose it's essential. Just got my thermometer today so just need to work out what I'm doing! :haha:


----------



## KatCrazy

Doshima I love your attitude! Bring on the bfp's! :happydance:


----------



## LucyP.

I'm with you guys we really need a bfp this month!! Or perhaps a few! Trying to stay possitive!


----------



## KatCrazy

Wow, think I have Ewcm today! I haven't really paid a lot of attention in the past as didn't really get a lot of cm to be honest. It's a bit gross to say but it definitely resembles egg whites, yuk! And stretches a lot, yuk!

I'm excited, I never thought I would see the day I was excited my my bodily fluid. :haha:


----------



## Lily7

yay kat!!! I am really pleased for you!! I know what you mean, I get excited over things that are normal to other people! lol x


----------



## Lisa92881

Stretching a lot = yay, not yuck!!!! :haha: Awesome, great news! Get to BD'ing!

How's everyone else??

I finally got my positive OPK yesterday, better late than never!! :happydance:


----------



## KatCrazy

So ladies, took your advise on the BDing :blush:

Strange question but anyway thought I may as well ask! Do you think sex feels different if you are ovulating? The only reason I ask is that each time (can't believe I'm putting this :haha:) he thrust in I felt a shart pain in my right ovary area?! 

I have had various different little aches and pains in the area for a few days also.

Just thought what if something is wrong with the ovary?! Just let me know if im being silly. 

Kat (maybe crazy) x


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Kat you're too funny. Your ovary is probably swollen (i.e. the follie inside is growing) so each thrust probably made that area hurt a bit. I wouldn't worry about it!!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lol - the things we talk about! U have to laugh don't cha.

Well the surgeon told me that said ovaries are twice the size of normal ones, unfortunately this doesn't mean twice as good! Let's hope they don't swell too much!

Does Ewcm usually last a few days? Yesterday it was very watery and today ew.:shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

It could last a few days, everyone is different. Once everything dries up, you've already ov'd.


----------



## Lily7

Lisa, yay for the positive opk :) told you to hang on in there! What cd did u ov then?

Kat, I think I know what you mean, I felt like that last cycle

I'm cd8 today just waiting it out until Friday for my scan x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> Lisa, yay for the positive opk :) told you to hang on in there! What cd did u ov then?
> 
> Kat, I think I know what you mean, I felt like that last cycle
> 
> I'm cd8 today just waiting it out until Friday for my scan x

That's a good sign then, glad its not just me! And we know you def ovulated so fingers crossed I follow suit. X


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Lisa, yay for the positive opk :) told you to hang on in there! What cd did u ov then?
> 
> Kat, I think I know what you mean, I felt like that last cycle
> 
> I'm cd8 today just waiting it out until Friday for my scan x

When I put in a fake temp for tomorrow haha:), I get my crosshairs and it's saying that I ov cd 24. I didn't have any ov pains or anything this cycle, so I'm hoping that my temp tomorrow is high enough to give me crosshairs.


----------



## LucyP.

Kat I'm prayin for good ov for you! Are you being monitored closely?? 

Lisa congrats on you ov.... I hope this month is it! Try and relax and enjoy your 2ww! Easier said than done I know!


----------



## Lily7

Oh exciting Lisa, I hope it is high :)

Oh girls we soo need another bfp on our thread 

x


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes we do! I'm pretty relaxed so far. What's helping is that I know I don't want to test early this time. I'm going out with work people on the 17th, and if I am pregnant I wouldn't want them to know yet. They've admitted that when we go out, they pay attention to whether or not I'm drinking (so annoying :growlmad:). Sooo, I won't test until the 18th or 19th, which will be like 13/14 dpo. Even if I am pregnant, one drink so early on wouldn't hurt, and that way it will keep them from wondering!!


----------



## Lily7

Yeah a few drinnks would be fine, I checked this with my fs, he said the baby [email protected] start sharing the mothers blood until about week 5 of pregnancy :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh good. I had heard that too, but it's nice to hear from a specialist. I would only have one drink anyway, like I usually too, and probably have just enough to make it look like I'm not pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Ps when I thank posts it usually is more of a 'like' the way it is on fbook, just incase yous are wondering, why has she liked that?! Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Hahaha, I figured!! :D


----------



## dbluett

Okay, AF came yesterday. YAY. Who would ever thought I would be happy to get AF. But now my dr wants to send me to an endocrinologist for 2nd opion about my hormomes being out of balance. Which means he wants to delay my clomid start :-( One step forward, two steps back!!


----------



## doshima

Now am freaking out. Someone tell me something before i pull out my hairs!! Am CD6 and yesterday and today am wiping strechy eggwhite and all over my panty liner. Is that not strange? Just finished period at cd4!! Should this not be happening around ovulation?


----------



## Lisa92881

dbluett - Sorry. :hugs: At least you'll get some answers. 

doshima - Maybe you are ovulating super early??

I got my crosshairs today, and am officially 3dpo!! :happydance:


----------



## jme84

doshima said:


> Now am freaking out. Someone tell me something before i pull out my hairs!! Am CD6 and yesterday and today am wiping strechy eggwhite and all over my panty liner. Is that not strange? Just finished period at cd4!! Should this not be happening around ovulation?

Maybe you are o ing ealry. That would be awesome. During one of my crazy cycle I too got ewcm days before I o it went away and came back the day I o. Fxd


----------



## Lisa92881

Jme - Your chart's looking good so far!


----------



## jme84

Thanks Lisa! Yours is looking good so far too. When are you planning on testing? My goal is to wait until Valentines day which will be 12 dpo. I hope we get our BFP this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm going to test on the 18th!


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, no not being monitored closely at all really! Had the OD surgery on the 12 th jan and next appointment is 4 months after. I do however get the progesterone levels in my blood monitored if I do get my AF naturally.

Please, please let this work for me!!! Surely I'm due some luck now. Babydust to you all. X


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa- I have the exact same thing with work as most of the girls know I'm trying! It is a little annoying. :growlmad: although suppose its my fault for telling them!

Dbluett- it's a shame u can't get started on the clomid however it's great that they are being thorough with their tests, let's hope you get some answers, x

AFM I'm currently on cd29, I've thought I perhaps ovulated on two separate occasions just due t symptom spotting, so really not sure what's happening at all! It's a bit strange just waiting and knowing I don't have an appointment for 3 months. What if nothing at all happens?! Will feel like 4 months wasted. I need some positive thoughts me thinks! :dohh:


----------



## layla29988

hi folks, im new to this but i tought sharing the long road with others might make me more hopfull, im at the very early stages of treatment, iv got pcos and iv just started provera to get af, then on the second day of that i start the clomid, im so looking forword to it, at times i think having a baba is out of reach for me but im still hopfull.. id love to talk 2 others who are going tru the same thing, even msn, it be great to talk 2 people that no how hard it is, the ups and downs of trying.. hope 2 here from u ladies soon, and lots of baby dust 2 u all, may ur dreams come tru x x


----------



## Lily7

Hi layla, welcome to bnb and welcome to the thread, you have came to the right place, we all look after and support each other on here. I have pcos too, I tried clomid but didnt respond and am now on my second round of tamoxifen.

Well girls I had my scan today and I have a 13 mm follie and good lining, today is cd11 she said to expect to ov in the next 4 days roughly, woohoo ........ second month in a row I've ovulated, keep your fingers crossed girlies! how is everyone? x


----------



## LucyP.

Welcome Layla!! You are in the right place all the ladies on here are awesome! This has really helped me..... If I can help you in any way as you are starting clomid just ask I just started last cycle! 
Lily that is awesome! So happy for you! Major prayers coming your way!


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi Layla :hi: welcome! Any questions just ask. I didn't respond to clomid too well but everyone is different, we have had a few ladies on here who had success and lovely bfp's.

Lily, that's great news :happydance: so pleased the new drug is working for you.

Kat


----------



## layla29988

thanx guys, im just glad to be taking the next step now that i no whats wrong, so looking forword to starting the clomid, hopfully il have a bfp b4 this xmas..


----------



## doshima

welcome Layla, just ask anything. We try to answer even the craziest thoughts. Cos the things we go through for a baby makes us feel and something imagine things that are not there. So we are here to confort each other. Baby dust and more.....


----------



## Lily7

girls I just got my smiley positive opk :) woo hoo cd13, looks like I am going to ov tomorrow cd14 like a normal person lol xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Wooohooooo!!! On cd 14 too!!! I've gotten the ovulating part down, still not early though!!! :haha: I hope this is it for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## LucyP.

Yeah Lily!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyP.

Get to :sex:


----------



## Lily7

LucyP. said:


> Get to :sex:


we just did lol :haha: x


----------



## KatCrazy

Great stuff lily, that drugs the one for you! X


----------



## Lily7

How are you kat? x


----------



## KatCrazy

Well today I woke up and the witch got me! Yay, really pleased as that is a 33 day cycle which is a huge improvement, natural too! Let's hope it continues. I'm temping too so I really hoping this gives me some good info on when I ovulate. X


----------



## Lily7

Sorry af came instead of a bfp but yay! For the shorter natural cycle :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck lily!

Yay for a nice short cycle kat!

As for me...my chart is driving me nuts and totally gutting my hopes up! :wacko:


----------



## jme84

Your chart looks great! Fxd this is your month.


----------



## Lily7

Yay Lisa, hope this is it. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. I'm just not feeling it today. :dohh: Wouldn't my temps be higher than average on a BFP chart? The pattern is definitely different, but not the temps themselves. Sigh...I dunno!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa, I don't really know much about temping yet as only been temping a little while. Was interesting to look over your charts so thanks for sharing. I really hope this is your month! We are def due a lovely bfp Xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Kat. :hugs:

Yes, we're due....overdue in fact! :winkwink:


----------



## Lily7

Lisa I dont temp at all and cant read charts but if its going up, thats good isnt it?

We def need a few bfp's around here soon!


----------



## layla29988

tanx guys for the welcom, iv seen alot of u girls talk about temping? i dont understand, my doc just told me to start clomid on the second day of af, and that id ovulate days 14 ect, its there other things i could be doing 2 no myself when im ov, besides opk


----------



## jme84

You can take your temp every morning before you get out of bed or talk. it can help you figure out when you have o. Just make sure you do it at the same each morning. If you do start temping I reccomend fertilityfriend.com. I love and hate temp ing.


----------



## layla29988

oh il try anything if it mite help.. i think il order a load ov opk aswell, but knowing me id probly use them all in 1 day just 2 be sure :)


----------



## Lisa92881

jme84 said:


> You can take your temp every morning before you get out of bed or talk. it can help you figure out when you have o. Just make sure you do it at the same each morning. If you do start temping I reccomend fertilityfriend.com. I love and hate temp ing.

:haha: Yeah I have a love/hate relationship with it too.


----------



## jme84

layla29988 said:


> oh il try anything if it mite help.. i think il order a load ov opk aswell, but knowing me id probly use them all in 1 day just 2 be sure :)

I buy the wofondos online I get 50 opks and 10 hpt for about 10$. That way I can do 2 sometimes 3 opks a day starting about cd 14, and not spend a ton of money.


----------



## layla29988

jme84 said:


> layla29988 said:
> 
> 
> oh il try anything if it mite help.. i think il order a load ov opk aswell, but knowing me id probly use them all in 1 day just 2 be sure :)
> 
> I buy the wofondos online I get 50 opks and 10 hpt for about 10$. That way I can do 2 sometimes 3 opks a day starting about cd 14, and not spend a ton of money.Click to expand...

that sound really good, cheaper in euro then, but do they deliver to ireland tho, the ones that u buy in the shop like the clear blue is so expensive, for a small amount..


----------



## jme84

I buy them on amazon.com not sure if they deliver to uk but you could look.


----------



## LucyP.

I think I'm going to look on amazon next cycle...I've spent way too much on opk's. This cycle I didn't use them because I just thought forget it! I'll bd every other day or so and hope for the best. Although now as Im starting to wait I'm kinda wishing I did! I have one more clomid cycle before my doctor will see me again. I am so praying it will happen for us!

How are you all doing????
What cd's are you guys?


----------



## pink mum

hi girls can i join u?


----------



## Lily7

Hi Lucy, hope you dont have another cycle and get your bfp this time insteat, I am cd20 today, time is dragging by :( 

Hi pink, I know you from the other thread, how you doing?


----------



## pink mum

hi lily ya u r rite,m fine just waiting for af,coz i didnt ovulate this time,my cd21 blood was 0.9:(


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi everyone, not a lot to report here, I'm on cd 6 and really hoping for another natural short cycle. I'm temping for the first time so it will be interesting to see what happens there. I suppose I'm just worried I won't be able to tell from the temps until I have already ovulated by which time it's too late? Should something indicate it's about to happen?

Welcome pink! :hugs: sorry to hear about the blood results, are you going to do anything different next cycle? Are you taking clomid? 

Lucy- what cycle day are you on?

Kat x


----------



## LucyP.

Welcome pink mum! I hope af comes soon for you! Yea are you taking clomid??

Thank you lily! That would be amazing! Fingers crossed for you this cycle!!!

Kat- I am cd 24 but don't know if or when I ovulated. So ill prob test around the 30th if the witch isn't here by then. I don't usually have short cycles but last month my first month of clomid I had a 28 day cycle. Good luck with temping! I hear it can be very helpful!


----------



## Lily7

pink do you have to take provera? each time I didnt ovulate, I had to take it to get af

Kat, sorry I do not know anything about temping, I think you are right though and it tells you after the event, I dont even know how you would interpret the temps to know that though :( sorry couldnt be of more use

Lucy, you could test same day as me, 29th? we could be testing buddies? what you think? 

x


----------



## LucyP.

Well you just talked me into it! Hehe
That sounds good!! I will keep the prayers coming!


----------



## pink mum

ya ill take clomid when i gt af,no m not taking provera,butmy doc has prescribed me some medicines,day1to 10 estrogen,day 3-7 clomid,n during luteal phase wil have to take provera for 2 wks


----------



## Lily7

oh yeah I have a testing buddy, hopefully we can prevent each other from testing early!


----------



## LucyP.

I know! And of course This morning I noticed I had blue veins on my chest....I thought I was past symptom spotting! Lol 9 more days!


----------



## pink mum

af got me today


----------



## Lily7

I am fighting the urge to test, someone please talk some sense into me!!!!!

Sorry af got you pink :(


----------



## jme84

Lily what dpo are you? Try to hold off testing. i wish i had the self control to not pos all the time. I tell myself every month that I am going to wait until I am late to test. Then I end up testing like 8dpo. Seeing all the BFN is so hard try to wait. Go do something for your self instead.


----------



## LucyP.

I am fighting the urge too! I have already thought about stopping on my way home to pick up some tests! I wont though! Hang in there!
Pink- I'm sorry but at least now you can start focusing on next cycle!


----------



## Lily7

I am only 7/8 dpo!! I have 2 tests at home and they keep looking at me when I open the drawer! Lol

I know I shouldn't and I even know it would be BFN but still I want to do it!


----------



## KatCrazy

Pink- sorry the witch got you, at least you have a good plan for this next cycle, good luck!

Lucy/Lily - hang in there girlies! Not long now. X

Not a lot happening with me, only cd 8 and I have never ovulated before cd 16 so just waiting really. Xx


----------



## LucyP.

I'm starting to get bummed! I feel like af is gonna be on her way! Uggghhhh lord please give me strength! Im really starting to feel hopeless!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Try and stay positive Lucy, I was convinced AF was coming too!! :hugs:


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa92881 said:


> Try and stay positive Lucy, I was convinced AF was coming too!! :hugs:

Omg Lisa!!!!!!! How did I miss this? Congratulations that's amazing. I am sooooooo happy for u, I would cry but I'm on a tram right now! 

Wishing u a happy & healthy 9 months. Xxx

P. s what did I say about a bfp being overdue on here.


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> I'm starting to get bummed! I feel like af is gonna be on her way! Uggghhhh lord please give me strength! Im really starting to feel hopeless!!

Lucy hang in there hun, like Lisa says u never know what's around the corner. Xx


----------



## Lily7

I'm totally gutted girls, I got my results today from my gp of my cd21 bloods, he says they show no ovulation, even though the fs at the hosp was convinced my follie was on track and my opks tie in with when she said I would ov?? I don't know what is going on, had a bit of an argument with gp on phone earlier (he is so rude, he is the one who wouldn't help me until a year was up even though I wasn't ov'ing or having periods in that year) so I have been in tears most of the day.

Sorry for putting a ranty downer on yous :( x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> I'm totally gutted girls, I got my results today from my gp of my cd21 bloods, he says they show no ovulation, even though the fs at the hosp was convinced my follie was on track and my opks tie in with when she said I would ov?? I don't know what is going on, had a bit of an argument with gp on phone earlier (he is so rude, he is the one who wouldn't help me until a year was up even though I wasn't ov'ing or having periods in that year) so I have been in tears most of the day.
> 
> Sorry for putting a ranty downer on yous :( x

Hi lily, I read so many posts about FS/doctors being really rude and arrogant, it makes me so mad they should be sensitive and caring in their profession but I dont think the majority get this! :growlmad:

Did they say what your progesterone level was? I think you can ovulate to different levels, so if your progesterone levels were really high say 60 plus this would indicate strong ovulation with a good lining, where as around 30 would mean you may have ovulated but not strong enough for an egg to stick.

It's a while since I read about all of this on the Internet so I probably haven't got it quite right.:shrug:

It's starting to feel like a very long and painful journey for me too and I really hope it happens for us both soon. :cry:


----------



## jme84

We really need some good news on this thread. My ob/gyn told me that I had not o because my progesterone was too low but the FS says he has read research and has wittiness women do o even with low progesterone in US he said anything over 5. My friend claims she got pregnant with a progesterone of 3.6.

I am hoping we will get our BFP's soon.


----------



## layla29988

yay finly got af today, starting my very first clomid pill 2moro.. so excited:flower:


----------



## Lily7

Yeah my level was 2.3 as opposed to 85.7 last time :( He is so to the point and that's it, I actually felt as though he took great pleasure in breaking the news to me :( 

I am so fed up of all this, honestly just want to give up but my heart won't let me

Xx


----------



## layla29988

Lily7 said:


> Yeah my level was 2.3 as opposed to 85.7 last time :( He is so to the point and that's it, I actually felt as though he took great pleasure in breaking the news to me :(
> 
> I am so fed up of all this, honestly just want to give up but my heart won't let me
> 
> Xx

my prays are with u that ul get ur bfp soon, hopfully this will be ur year, all good things come to those that wait.. but i no how hard the waiting can be, every turn seems like another let down, but theres so many ways these days so dont let urself or others upset u to much and just think about how life will be when u fially get ur bfp x x


----------



## Lisa92881

KatCrazy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Try and stay positive Lucy, I was convinced AF was coming too!! :hugs:
> 
> Omg Lisa!!!!!!! How did I miss this? Congratulations that's amazing. I am sooooooo happy for u, I would cry but I'm on a tram right now!
> 
> Wishing u a happy & healthy 9 months. Xxx
> 
> P. s what did I say about a bfp being overdue on here.Click to expand...

Hahaha, thank you!! Yes we were overdue for a BFP, glad to bring some good news and hope to this thread. Oh, and don't worry, I've done enough crying this week for the both of us I think! :haha:


----------



## LucyP.

Lily I am so sorry!!!! I know I don't know exactly what your going through but Im pretty sure I know how you feel. Just cry when you need to! I have faith it will happen for us one day and just think how awesome that will be! Just sucks now!!


----------



## Lily7

Layla good luck starting clomid today

Thanks girls for your support

X


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> I'm totally gutted girls, I got my results today from my gp of my cd21 bloods, he says they show no ovulation, even though the fs at the hosp was convinced my follie was on track and my opks tie in with when she said I would ov?? I don't know what is going on, had a bit of an argument with gp on phone earlier (he is so rude, he is the one who wouldn't help me until a year was up even though I wasn't ov'ing or having periods in that year) so I have been in tears most of the day.
> 
> Sorry for putting a ranty downer on yous :( x

Oh Lily I'm so sorry. :hugs: Is there any way you could switch dr's? It sounds like this one isn't very pleasant to work with.


----------



## Lily7

Yeah think I'm going to Lisa, how are you?


----------



## layla29988

today is my second day on clomid, but i have to admit im in pain, af is really heavy.. iv takin provera to bring it on so im thinking is that why its so heavy and why i coud be getting cramping or could it be the clomid, have any of u girls gottn bad cramping and heavy flows after provera or gottn crampy early on in ur clomid cycle?:shrug:


----------



## ann89

The first time I ever took provera I was in a lot of pain and was in bed all day with pain medicine and a heating pad with a lot of cramping. Def. was not fun. Clomid gave me a lot of hot flashes. And the month i ovulated with clomid in just had a aching feeling on my lower right side.


----------



## KatCrazy

layla29988 said:


> today is my second day on clomid, but i have to admit im in pain, af is really heavy.. iv takin provera to bring it on so im thinking is that why its so heavy and why i coud be getting cramping or could it be the clomid, have any of u girls gottn bad cramping and heavy flows after provera or gottn crampy early on in ur clomid cycle?:shrug:

Hi, I also got a very heavy period when taking provera, lots of backache and cramps. X


----------



## layla29988

iv got pcos so i havnt been getting af reg so this 1 came with a bang, my lower back also hurts, but now i no its pretty normal, il endure the pain while knowing its all for a good reason, tanx girls


----------



## LucyP.

Cd 1 for me....Af arrived last night. That makes last cycle 28 days and this cycle 29 days.THat is crazy for me. I have one more month of clomid 50 mg days 5-9. Do you guys think I should go against doctors orders and take it sooner?


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> Cd 1 for me....Af arrived last night. That makes last cycle 28 days and this cycle 29 days.THat is crazy for me. I have one more month of clomid 50 mg days 5-9. Do you guys think I should go against doctors orders and take it sooner?

Hi Lucy it's great that u have ovulated both times on clomid, keep it going girl and I'm sure your bfp is just around the corner!

I was taking the clomid days 2-6, not sure why different docs say different days however if what u are already doing is working I'd stick with it . Xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Yeah think I'm going to Lisa, how are you?

I'm good! No major symptoms. The last few days I've had like no appetite, even when hungry, if that makes sense. Haha. I'll start eating something and then be totally grossed out by it halfway though. No nausea (yet!) though, which I'm thankful for. Also haven't been sleeping well, despite being tired during the day! But feeling good fo far. 



layla29988 said:


> today is my second day on clomid, but i have to admit im in pain, af is really heavy.. iv takin provera to bring it on so im thinking is that why its so heavy and why i coud be getting cramping or could it be the clomid, have any of u girls gottn bad cramping and heavy flows after provera or gottn crampy early on in ur clomid cycle?:shrug:

Provera made my period last longer, but it wasn't super heavy. My first round of Clomid did give me cramps early on, like strange pinching/pulling cramps. Hang in there, it means things are getting to work! :) 



LucyP. said:


> Cd 1 for me....Af arrived last night. That makes last cycle 28 days and this cycle 29 days.THat is crazy for me. I have one more month of clomid 50 mg days 5-9. Do you guys think I should go against doctors orders and take it sooner?

Well, I decided to take my 2nd dose days 3-7 (drsaid 5-9) and I actually ovulated a few days later. So if you're doing it to hopefully ov sooner, it might not work! :dohh: That was the cycle I got my BFP though. :shrug:


----------



## layla29988

ladys at the end of ur pages u have charts how did yee get them up iv been trying to do it for ages?












https://davf.daisypath.com/PHDP.png


----------



## LucyP.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## nellie1982

Hi

I am also in the same shoes as you. I suffer from PCOS and after waiting 74 days for my cycle to appear (which randomly stopped) so i could start clomid, i was forced to take Provera and would you believe it .. 5 days later my cycle started. Currently on 50mg clomid day 2- day 6 of cycle. On my second day of taking it and so far no major side effects. On day 21 will be tested to see if finally ovulated so fingers crossed that it does.

Unfortunately i had my thyroid removed 2 yrs ago and my levels are a little high again so trying to get that correct my altering my dose of Thyroxine continuously and 80% chance of developing diabetes whilst pregnant but i'm not deterred.


----------



## nellie1982

ann89 said:


> Ok sounds good :)

Hi

I am also in the same shoes as you. I suffer from PCOS and after waiting 74 days for my cycle to appear (which randomly stopped) so i could start clomid, i was forced to take Provera and would you believe it .. 5 days later my cycle started. Currently on 50mg clomid day 2- day 6 of cycle. On my second day of taking it and so far no major side effects. On day 21 will be tested to see if finally ovulated so fingers crossed that it does.

Unfortunately i had my thyroid removed 2 yrs ago and my levels are a little high again so trying to get that correct my altering my dose of Thyroxine continuously and 80% chance of developing diabetes whilst pregnant but i'm not deterred.:happydance:


----------



## KatCrazy

layla29988 said:


> ladys at the end of ur pages u have charts how did yee get them up iv been trying to do it for ages?
> 
> Hi Layla, not sure I can describe this very well, what you need to do is create a signature which is one of the options on the left hand side when you are on 'user cp'. once you have created the ticker in whatever site it will usually give you a few different options to use, simply copy and paste the address into the siggy, then there is a 'view signature' button so at you can see if it's worked.
> 
> If one doesn't work just try the other option it's gives you and this will tend to work.
> 
> Does this make any sense? Xx :winkwink:
> 
> Kat


----------



## KatCrazy

LucyP. said:


> How's everyone doing?


Hi Lucy, I'm on cd 16 Of what I hope is going to be a nice short natural cycle. :thumbup: Only sign so far that OV maybe on its way is some watery cm today, as you wil see from my temping chart, temps are still low. Fingers crossed!! 

How's you?

How's anyone else? Lily? Lisa? Damita? Layla? And Anyone i may have missed Xxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## layla29988

yay i got it, so as for me still waiting on af 2 go away, its been a week now and shes just as heavy as she was in the beginning, better be gone soon il be needing to get other things done soon:blush:


----------



## KatCrazy

Tickers look good :thumbup:

Did you get on ok with the clomid? X


----------



## layla29988

while on clomid i was fine no crazy side effects, but now im getting hot flashes, mostly at night, i hate them, did u have them, i also had some cramping but thats passed, just waiting now on af to go, im not sure when il be ov so i bought alot of opks just so il no for sure, il probly use them all in one day knowing me, iv been reading other storys about clomid and i no that women can be giving it to take on diff days such as 2-6 ect but mine was 2-5 only 4 pills whereas others wer all 5? do u think maby my doc made a boo boo? or am i just been greedy and wanting more cause other got more than me haha:haha:


----------



## KatCrazy

I got quite a lots of side effects when I was on clomid, made me feel very anxious and down and also had the hot flashes, especially at night time. But they soon go and worth it if it works.

I was on days 2-6, I think it is usually 5 days although it all varies so much from doc to doc, area to area. Maybe his is just seeing how you react on as low a dose as possible. The lower the better really as it can effect your lining, making it too thin. 

Good luck, hope you get a lovely positive OPK soon. How were your cycles before? X


----------



## layla29988

KatCrazy said:


> I got quite a lots of side effects when I was on clomid, made me feel very anxious and down and also had the hot flashes, especially at night time. But they soon go and worth it if it works.
> 
> I was on days 2-6, I think it is usually 5 days although it all varies so much from doc to doc, area to area. Maybe his is just seeing how you react on as low a dose as possible. The lower the better really as it can effect your lining, making it too thin.
> 
> Good luck, hope you get a lovely positive OPK soon. How were your cycles before? X

cycles, is that what women call them haha, virtually nonexistent, two/three times a year, so i took provera to bring it on, if clomid dosnt work this time round il go on a higher dose and il be monitored, is this ur first round of clomid?


----------



## KatCrazy

Yeah mine we're the same, thought it was great at the time! :dohh:

I joined this thread right at the start when I was on the meds but 7 rounds later was decided I needed to try something else as it was not working for me. Only ovulated a couple of times.

So I had the ovarian drilling in January, I have had a natural 33 day cycle since and now I'm on cd17 praying that I have another natural cycle.

Still hanging around this thread as lots of lovely ladies who got me through the clomid months! Xxx


----------



## layla29988

KatCrazy said:


> Yeah mine we're the same, thought it was great at the time! :dohh:
> 
> I joined this thread right at the start when I was on the meds but 7 rounds later was decided I needed to try something else as it was not working for me. Only ovulated a couple of times.
> 
> So I had the ovarian drilling in January, I have had a natural 33 day cycle since and now I'm on cd17 praying that I have another natural cycle.
> 
> Still hanging around this thread as lots of lovely ladies who got me through the clomid months! Xxx

Ur right it can be helpful to talk to other women going tru the same, my hubby isnt one for talking about it as much as me, so I found great support here, as for the ovi drilling ouch that sounds painful, im going to do afew cycles of clomid then try other things if it dosnt work


----------



## pink mum

hi girls howr u all today.cd10here


----------



## layla29988

Hi pink mum is this ur first time using clomid?


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi, so it's cd21 bloods for me tomorrow, I really don't think it's going to show anything as im really not sure whether I have ovulated. If I have it's probably just in the past couple of days. Luckily they are also testing on cd28 and cd 35.

Let's hope it shows my ovaries have got active! :winkwink:


----------



## layla29988

lets hope u get some good news to lift ur spirits, have u been using the opks aswell? i started using them today, probly abit early but just incase i said id start, no ovulation yet but fingers crossed.


----------



## KatCrazy

Yeah been using the OPKs for about 6 days, not detected a LH surge as yet, so who knows!


----------



## KatCrazy

Lily7 said:


> I'm totally gutted girls, I got my results today from my gp of my cd21 bloods, he says they show no ovulation, even though the fs at the hosp was convinced my follie was on track and my opks tie in with when she said I would ov?? I don't know what is going on, had a bit of an argument with gp on phone earlier (he is so rude, he is the one who wouldn't help me until a year was up even though I wasn't ov'ing or having periods in that year) so I have been in tears most of the day.
> 
> Sorry for putting a ranty downer on yous :( x

Hi lily, hope you are ok? I know you were pretty upset the last time you posted here. Have you had any luck getting some answers or discussin next steps? X :hugs:


----------



## doshima

2nd cycle clomid failed for me. The witch got me yesterday. Also did some blood work last week and came up with hyperthyrodism :(. IVF#2 cycle now cancelled for March till aam cleared by the endo doc. So i guess i"ll just relax and and a break for now. baby dust to all u lovely ladies. I'll show up time to time to cheer everyone up. love you all loads


----------



## layla29988

doshima said:


> 2nd cycle clomid failed for me. The witch got me yesterday. Also did some blood work last week and came up with hyperthyrodism :(. IVF#2 cycle now cancelled for March till aam cleared by the endo doc. So i guess i"ll just relax and and a break for now. baby dust to all u lovely ladies. I'll show up time to time to cheer everyone up. love you all loads

So sorry to here that but ul get there sion hun fingers crossed its only a short wait for u.


----------



## Lily7

hopefully you dont need to wait too long, I'm sorry the clomid didnt work :(


----------



## KatCrazy

doshima said:


> 2nd cycle clomid failed for me. The witch got me yesterday. Also did some blood work last week and came up with hyperthyrodism :(. IVF#2 cycle now cancelled for March till aam cleared by the endo doc. So i guess i"ll just relax and and a break for now. baby dust to all u lovely ladies. I'll show up time to time to cheer everyone up. love you all loads

Doshima- so sorry it wasn't your month, we are definitely due another positive on this thread so let's all stay positive, I know we will all get there!!!!:hugs:

P. s relaxing is always good , thing we need a rest from time to time :sleep:


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Doshima!


----------



## pink mum

no layla its my third cycle of clomid after a few months break.its cd16 today n i dunknow wether i hv ovulated or not,can i take progestrone now?i took hcg inj day before yesterday,but not sure about ovulation


----------



## doshima

Lisa92881 said:


> :hugs: Doshima!

:cry: thanks love


----------



## layla29988

pink mum said:


> no layla its my third cycle of clomid after a few months break.its cd16 today n i dunknow wether i hv ovulated or not,can i take progestrone now?i took hcg inj day before yesterday,but not sure about ovulation

oh gosh i dont no, ur best bet is to google im always at it, maby giv ur doc a quick call, keep me updated x


----------



## KatCrazy

Lisa- sweetpea how cute! :happydance:

I called for my cd21 blood results today, they are useless!, got passed around 3 departments, the last ones saying the first ones should have told me, when they tried to put me back through they had gone home. :growlmad: .

Anyhow my sis has access to the system and will find out for me tomorrow. X


----------



## pink mum

i started progestrone on cd16,god knows wether i hv ovulated or not


----------



## layla29988

pink mum said:


> i started progestrone on cd16,god knows wether i hv ovulated or not

What is progestrone?


----------



## pink mum

i mean to say duphaston that contains dydrogestrone which is a kind of progestrone


----------



## KatCrazy

So I decided to have a break from all things TTC (apart from having as much sex as possible:haha:) , got a bit too obsessive/stressed about it all following my surgery as feel very pressured to catch the eggy as the benefits of the surgery may wear off in 6 months.

Taking temp every morning makes it the first thing I think about each day and if your not seeing what you want too it's not a great start, negative OPKs day after day, rushing to toilet to see what consistency that cm is and the list goes on!:dohh:

So from today I am just going to relax and have sexy time whenever the mood takes me and hope for the best. 

Also, no more baby and bump for now, will miss you ladies but plan to come on in a few months time and see how everyone is and congratulate all of your bfps! Will miss you all. :hugs:


----------



## layla29988

KatCrazy said:


> So I decided to have a break from all things TTC (apart from having as much sex as possible:haha:) , got a bit too obsessive/stressed about it all following my surgery as feel very pressured to catch the eggy as the benefits of the surgery may wear off in 6 months.
> 
> Taking temp every morning makes it the first thing I think about each day and if your not seeing what you want too it's not a great start, negative OPKs day after day, rushing to toilet to see what consistency that cm is and the list goes on!:dohh:
> 
> So from today I am just going to relax and have sexy time whenever the mood takes me and hope for the best.
> 
> Also, no more baby and bump for now, will miss you ladies but plan to come on in a few months time and see how everyone is and congratulate all of your bfps! Will miss you all. :hugs:

 ul be missed aswell hun and ur right itstough alot of the time and almost becomes a job, be sure to pop back and hopefully ul have a bfp when u do


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh kat you just made me cry! (I'm super emotional yesterday and today! :dohh:) I don't blame you, TTC is so mentally and emotionally exhausting sometimes you really do need to take a step back and remember all the other things in your life you have to be thankful for, and focus your energy elsewhere. I'll miss you lots. I know you'll get your BFP soon, make sure you come back and tell us when you do. :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Kat I am really really going to miss u!! I do know how you feel though, I somethimes feel the same but just can't tear myself away, I wish I could sometimes because I feel my own sanity is at stake sometimes! Please make sure you come back!! I will miss you terribly, you are an original on this thread, good luck with getting your bfp x

Afm I finished my course of provera yesterday, just waiting for af now, should be about Wed / Thurs judging by previous rounds of provera


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck lily hope AF comes soon for you and you're able to start a fresh new cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Lisa, how you doing?


----------



## LucyP.

Hi girls sorry I have been mia. Doshima and kat you will be missed!

I am not feeling very optimistic this month. It's my third round clomid and I have ovulated the first and second month so now I am starting to worry there is something else the matter. We shall see if it's a bfn I am due to see my doc.

What cd are you ladies? Cd 19 for me

Lily- I hope af gets you soon!


----------



## layla29988

Im on cd20 and I still ovulated yet, I dont hav a 28 day cycle its alot more so is it possible that I mite ov soon or has the time passed now?


----------



## Lily7

Thanks lucy, don't panic yet, I've seen people get it on 3rd 4th 5th rounds etc good luck! Is doshima leaving too? I must of missed that post....damn phone! I will miss u too doshima

Layla, I think there is still time to ov, the 1st time I ov it was late in my cycle, good luck

I am still waiting for af, I know its only Tuesday but I am so impatient sitting around waiting is soul destroying :(


----------



## layla29988

After I took provera I waited a week for af but it felt like a lifetime because I was starting clomid, il keep doing opk another few days, im in pain with my nipples there very tender tmi have any of u ladys had this problem


----------



## jme84

I get really painful nipples just after o but it goes away when Af starts.


----------



## Lily7

yeah the couple of times I've ovulated, I have had sore boobs and nipples afterwards too


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Thanks Lisa, how you doing?

I'm good. :) Had my first ultrasound yesterday and everything looks good! :happydance: About to go post the pics in my journal.


----------



## layla29988

The opk tell me I havnt ov yet so maby its just my body starting to work properly fingers x its a good sign x x


----------



## KatCrazy

Ladies, I'm back and I have some news...... I got my BFP this morning!!!!! I'm in shock right now and so pleased and also so scared because it's so early on.

after 2 years, 7 rounds of clomid, ovarian drilling op it's finally happened! Xx


----------



## Lily7

Omg Kat that is brilliant news, very happy for you, congratulations x


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh kat your news has brought years to my eyes!!! Soooo happy for you!! :hugs: Try to relax and enjoy it, but I know it's very hard to do!!


----------



## Lily7

Girls I am so f**ked off!! I just don't know what else I can do! I am doing everything possible to help my self and my stupid body is still not working properly!!! I dont even ovulate or have periods on fertility drugs never mind on my own naturally like I am supposed to! I feel like giving up, I honestly do, whats the point in putting myself through this? Our life is planned round a baby that isnt even here and we keep saying things like, oh maybe next Christmas, mothers day etc but these holidays come and go year after year and still nothing! What are the chances, they are a big fat zero, if they cant force my body to work using drugs then there is absolutely no chance its ever gona happen :(

Sorry for the downer xx


----------



## dbluett

Hello Ladies.
I will be starting my 1st round of clomid tomorrow!! I am very excited. Any suggestions or advice?

Thank you!!!


----------



## layla29988

KatCrazy said:


> Ladies, I'm back and I have some news...... I got my BFP this morning!!!!! I'm in shock right now and so pleased and also so scared because it's so early on.
> 
> after 2 years, 7 rounds of clomid, ovarian drilling op it's finally happened! Xx

Yaaaaay im so so happy for u hun u deserve this, happy and healthy nine mths hun x x x no need for me to send I baby dust lol x


----------



## LucyP.

Congrats kat! That is awesome!

Lily I feel your pain!! I just got a bfn third round clomid so not looking like it's going to work. This scares me because I am Now ovulating on the clomid and still not happening! So what the f else is now wrong with me now. I am thinking maybe my tubes are blocked or something. 
Hang in there lily! I'm right there with you feeling like it's never gonna happen!


----------



## missnomie

Hiya! 

I have just started taking clomid CD 2-6 as of today! very nevous !
I also have PCOS so had to take 5 days of provera to get a withdraw bleed.
Just looking for some friends on here :flower:
naomi:thumbup:


----------

